# Caring for Chanel CAVIAR Leather



## elodiel

Ok, all you wonderful Chanel experts:

My first Chanel is a white caviar classic flap. What do I need to do to take care of it? What can I use to clean it? Should I treat it with something? I am terrified to change the white color at all!ush:


----------



## elongreach

I have a large white classic flap and I don't treat it with anything.  I know someone said something about saddle soap if it got stained or something, but my bag still looks like it did when I brought it home in March.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

elodiel said:
			
		

> Ok, all you wonderful Chanel experts:
> 
> My first Chanel is a white caviar classic flap. What do I need to do to take care of it? What can I use to clean it? Should I treat it with something? I am terrified to change the white color at all!ush:


I do not put anything on my caviar leather but I treat my lambskin and deerskin with vectra.  Caviar holds up so well that it is maintenance free, really. I love it!


----------



## elodiel

Thank you both! I guess it's funny, to buy a bag and then be terrified to use it!


----------



## Swanky

caviar is basically maintenance free. . .  just be careful carrying it w/ dark clothing, there *could* be color transfer. . .


----------



## Rose

I use vectra on all my bags


----------



## blushingbaby

congrats on the white caviar! it is truly a beauty! i was torn between that color and the dark pink (corail)...i ended up getting the corail, but i really want a white caviar now too!


----------



## justwhisper

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> caviar is basically maintenance free. . . just be careful carrying it w/ dark clothing, there *could* be color transfer. . .


 
:true:  :cry:  :censor:


----------



## Munchkyn

Can caviar leather be taken out in the rain?


----------



## lulilu

I have taken my caviar jumbo out in the rain.  In fact, it is one of my "rainy day" bags.


----------



## Rockerchic

I've never used anything on my caviar bags and they look terrific after years. My advice it to use the heck out of it, especially the first year. Chanel will refurbish to like new for free if you bring back to them within a year with the receipt!


----------



## Luccibag

I have removed color transfer from light colored caviar with saddlesoap and water. Aside from that, its pretty resilient.


----------



## Ranag

I use a clear leather balsam on my lighter colored bags - the one I have is called Super VII leather Balsam (you can find it at car shows). It actually waterproofs the leather.  On all of my darker leather bags (both smooth and caviar), I use Connolly Hide Care Leather Condtioner (formerly called Hide Food).  You can find that at Jaguar and Bentley dealerships. It is absolutely fabulous, and one jar will last you forever.


----------



## missbabydolce

ok my caviars hold up SO well.. compared to *ahem* others ... well if there is a certain "spot" on it ..i just sweep my index finger across my forehead and rub the spot off.. works most of the times...well my head is pretty well oiled (im a teen)..


----------



## Munchkyn

Is all you need is a damp cloth to wipe it down?  Is there a need for a specific leather cleaner or anything else like that?  Or to even protect it?


----------



## Lola24

I've used leather cpr on it and coach leather lotion/cleaner, I have a pink caviar bag and it's kept it pretty clean, I don't think I've sprayed it with anything but come to think of it, I'll probably spray it with the spray I use on my LV vachetta to help it stay clean......It's a wilson leather protector spray or the like......


----------



## tweetie

I have heard of people using saddlesoap on it - I'd be interested in any other suggestions too!

When I was in Chanel last week, the SA didn't recommend pre-treating the leather with anything special... I'm taking my new white caviar out for a spin with the girls tomorrow, so I'm hoping it stays clean!


----------



## laloki

Hi

I am considering purchasing a white Caviar small tote bag but would like to know how difficult it would be to keep clean and whether colours would transfer to it easily?

Thanks


----------



## mello_yello_jen

White caviar is INSANELY easy to keep clean, crisp, and white!!

Color transfer happens but saddle soap (I think this is what Luccibag recommends) removes it faster than the blink of an eye!!


----------



## tweetie

I haven't had problems with mine - very low maintenance.  Any surface dirt has just wiped off with a damp cloth for me.  I have saddle soap, but haven't had to use it yet on this.


----------



## Skinny

haven't had any problems with mine so far...i took it out for the first time on my trip to Oregon this past weekend and it did great!


----------



## Classic Chic

Phew, that's some great news!  Can't wait for my SA's response of White GST ^^


----------



## dleesy

thks...for sharing...

I was wondering whether I can use "leather" protector...on this jumbo caviar (white) too???


----------



## laloki

Thanks for your replies - it looks like my bank account will be a little emptier tomorrow - as the white caviar bag wont be as hard to look after as I thought.


----------



## allbrandspls

does anyone know how to clean white fabric material (ie jersey)?


----------



## artemisa

But is it easy to clean after you used some leather protector ?


----------



## spylove22

I have a question about the corners, do they show wear and tear or are they indestructible like the black caviar?


----------



## jadecee

^^
I dunno if this indirectly helps, but I've seen on eBay auctions the pale pink Chanel caviar classic flap with wear on the corners so while I think you'll generally be safe with white caviar - I don't think it is protected from excessive abuse.

Saying that - I think a PFer earlier in 2006 had dropped her caviar classic flap and it bounced a few times on the parking lot, but when she ran over to inspect the damage - she was pleased to find there were none!  I can't remember for sure.. but I think it was a white caviar classic flap!


----------



## sharbear508

Good to know! Thanks for the info ladies!!


----------



## spylove22

jadecee said:


> ^^
> I dunno if this indirectly helps, but I've seen on eBay auctions the pale pink Chanel caviar classic flap with wear on the corners so while I think you'll generally be safe with white caviar - I don't think it is protected from excessive abuse.
> 
> Saying that - I think a PFer earlier in 2006 had dropped her caviar classic flap and it bounced a few times on the parking lot, but when she ran over to inspect the damage - she was pleased to find there were none! I can't remember for sure.. but I think it was a white caviar classic flap!


 
I remember that post but I think it may have been the brown one, but I can't remember for sure. I seem to remember it was Roey?? But I could be way off.


----------



## jadecee

Hey spylove, I actually did a search for the thread I was thinking of and it's this one of *tweetie*'s.  Hope she doesn't mind me linking it here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/wow-caviar-leather-really-is-durable-45428.html

I believe she has a white caviar classic flap.


----------



## sharbear508

Good work j! Now I know my white caviar timeless clutch will be safe despite my clumsiness...LOL...


----------



## spylove22

jadecee said:


> Hey spylove, I actually did a search for the thread I was thinking of and it's this one of *tweetie*'s. Hope she doesn't mind me linking it here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/wow-caviar-leather-really-is-durable-45428.html
> 
> I believe she has a white caviar classic flap.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## ladybug2468

Hi ladies, I just bought the original coco cabas in the grayish brown color and it has alot of scratches on it, it is not brand new, how do I go about cleaning it? Thanks


----------



## lulilu

I always start with baby wipes.  I am not sure that cleaning will fix scratches though.


----------



## ladybug2468

Will that Apple Guard take some of the scratches out?


----------



## dleesy

I've seen the original cabas in IRL..they are not scratches....just looks like it..that's all...(told by my SA)..


----------



## totoro928

I have the original cabas as well; it's distressed caviar, so cleaning won't help.


----------



## Swanky

scratches don't need to be cleaned, they need to be buffed.
Rub w/ your finger


----------



## Hotpot

Hey ladies, I just bought my first Chanel! A classic jumbo in the caviar. Just wanted to know if you guys put some kind of leather protecter on your bags, and if so, what kind you used. 

Also, do you find over time that the hardware gets scratched from opening and closing the bag? I am so careful when I use it because i'm afraid of this happening!


----------



## vinlynus

How do you clean caviar leather in like white or beige?


----------



## mizfoxy

I just purchased a used black GST with gold hardware.  It was used for 2-3 months and is perfectly worn in.  I kind of perfer it that way because it seems to "mold" better to your body when you carry it.  That's why I opted not to buy it new...which seems boxier.
Everything is in very good condition, but being Miss Nit-picky, of course, I worry about the slight wear on the corners.  I know its inevitable that bags get the daily wear and tear, but I heard from previous posts about the GST that these are bags that are practically indestructable.  I purchased it to be my everyday bag, but now worry that the corners may get too worn in and eventually have a hole =O YIKES!
Does anyone have any tips on keeping those corners (or the caviar leather) in good shape, so that they resist the wear and tear of daily use?  
Also, if one of the chain breaks, can I take it to Chanel to fix it.  Those chains seem so delicate and brittle, unlike the e/w modern chain I have, which feels more sturdy.
Any advice for Miss Nit-picky?
Thanks!


----------



## redrobin1977

i use my bag daily and, shame, on me, am not careful-I shows no wear in the last 6 months- I think the chains are very sturdy- the only thing that I've noticed is that I let it sit on the table at night w/ out much in it and the corners flattened some under it's own weight- although I kinda like it a little less boxy


----------



## Murphy66

Are you saying your bag shows wear on the corners or you're just worried that it might?  Please don't tell me that it does... as a Balenciaga girl, I am really looking forward to not having to baby my GST!


----------



## Purrrfect

I have heard and seen that sometimes the GST gets squatty around the bottom from it's own weight.  So, when not in use I lay mine on their sides to prevent this.  But I like the boxy shape and hope to try to maintain it.


----------



## mizfoxy

Murphy66 said:


> Are you saying your bag shows wear on the corners or you're just worried that it might?  Please don't tell me that it does... as a Balenciaga girl, I am really looking forward to not having to baby my GST!



I have two balenciagas and knowing the softness of the leather, i baby my Bbags.  I  heard that the caviar leather is supposed to be a lot more durable.
After 3 months of use, the corners are starting to show wear, but i'm worried it might get worse. so I'm looking for a way to prevent that.  any suggestions?


----------



## dblaze

I've never had one before, and now I have two (GST and medallion tote).  Typically I protect my nice leather bags with a good quality waterproofing spray before their first use.

Should I do this with the Chanel bags, or are they best left untreated?

Thank you so much.  I'm so happy to have found this forum and so appreciate everyone's knowledge and advice.

Thank you!

- Diane


----------



## alouette

I don't treat mine.  Caviar leather is virtually indestructable.


----------



## dblaze

Thank you for your response!  Anyone else?  Do you usually treat this type of leather or leave it alone?  Will treating it harm it in any way?

Thanks again!


----------



## I-shop

should I buy the apple care (cleaner & conditioner) for my white caviar?? is this useful if color-transfer happen to my bag? just for pre cautions cause I don't live in US, and afraid it might be hard to find one here..


----------



## Luccibag

The apple conditioner removes transfer from my white caviar jumbo.


----------



## mayflower

Hi, may I know whether can we use apple cleaner and conditioner on lambskin?


----------



## I-shop

Luccibag: thanks for info! I think should get one then


----------



## Aurora

I used the apple conditioner on my light beige lambskin handles and it did remove some blackish stains


----------



## bettiney

As with aurora, i recently used the apple conditioner on my beige caviar.  it worked and it's as good as new.


----------



## trishaluvslv

I know that applecare/appleguard will NOT darken light leather (well except Louis Vuitton vachetta) and is an excellent cleaner in addition.  But I would not use the applecare CLEANER, it can dry out delicate leathers.  when in doubt, pick a small area on the bottom of the bag and proceed SLOWLY!!!!


----------



## IceEarl

Anybody knows if we can buy Applycare in Hk or Singapore?


----------



## Aurora

I tried the Apple cleaner and it didn't work! Wonder why they call it a cleaner? The condition did the job instead.

S, you can order it from leatherstuff.com and ship it via VPOST. THey have free shipping offers from time to time, so buy when they have the offer!


----------



## missisa07

^I bought my apple garde products from leatherstuff.com.    I have the cleaner, conditioner, and rain/stain repellent.  I recommend all three products!  I've used them on almost all of my Chanel bags, including my white jumbo caviar.


----------



## IceEarl

Oh thanks A, I will check on the offer..... and thanks to the other ladies too for the tips...



Aurora said:


> I tried the Apple cleaner and it didn't work! Wonder why they call it a cleaner? The condition did the job instead.
> 
> S, you can order it from leatherstuff.com and ship it via VPOST. THey have free shipping offers from time to time, so buy when they have the offer!


----------



## crispypritchon

Great info!  Thanks!


----------



## bisousx

Which one is the conditioner, is it "Apple Care"? It doesn't specify ..


----------



## KDB

I just checked out the website.  Is the good one the "apple leather care" not the "apple leather cleaner"?
TIA


----------



## layla

KDB said:


> I just checked out the website.  Is the good one the *"apple leather care"* not the "apple leather cleaner"?TIA



Yes, the *apple leather care* is the one. http://leatherstuff.com/shop/view.php?id=264


----------



## trishaluvslv

the conditioner is either apple care or apple guard.  again, apple cleaner works too but it can dry your bags out so be careful with the cleaner.  the conditioner is the most gentle becasue it cleans and conditions at the same time, it will aslo really help lambskin abgs that appear scuffed or dried out looking.   I have been using it on lamb skin coats for over 20 years!  it is very gentle!


----------



## nyhockeymom91

do you think this would work to protect a white diamond stitch tote..I think it's made out of calf skin


----------



## trishaluvslv

nyhockeymom91 said:


> do you think this would work to protect a white diamond stitch tote..I think it's made out of calf skin


 apple conditioner doesn't protect as much as it does clean or reconditioner a dirty or dried bag.....but a soft bag is certainly less likely to get dirty i the first place if it's conditioned as opposed to dry....a dry leather is more prone to tears and scuffs because the skin loses it's elasticity.....I had a navy lambskin expandable it owrked wonders in that skin.  but if it has stitching, I would not put alot of conditioner on the threads...


----------



## angelz629

Hey,

I'm deciding between a black and white caviar Chanel flap.  How easy would it be to keep a white one clean? Would you recommend a black over the white? Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Luccibag

Black is good for all year round but white is pretty easy to maintain too.  Caviar is a great leather.  I bought black before white but only because I live on the east coast/NYC area and I dont use white bags in the fall/winter season.   I think my white jumbo is prettier than the black though.


----------



## steffe

white for summer.


----------



## LVDevotee

I would go with white.....it is so fabulous for Spring/Summer and it looks great with everything. It also makes even a black outfit look summer-y! Then maybe in the Fall you can get the black!


----------



## KathyD

White if you are buying for spring! And then get black for fall & you'll be covered. I heard that baby wipes clean the caviar leather.


----------



## missisa07

It's better to have both.  lol.  I have the white caviar, black caviar, and black patent jumbo..  The white is the favorite among the three.  I keep it clean using Apple Garde leather conditioner and cleaner.  I bought it from leatherstuff.com, and I really recommend those products.  Everyone asks me if I just bought my white flap because it looks so clean and new, but I've had it for months now.


----------



## danicky

Yeha, white is gorgeous for spring/summer.


----------



## born2shop

Hello,
I purchased a GST Beige Caviar @ let-trade and I just received it.  Is there a product I can buy to get it cleaned or should I take it to the boutique? Will they clean even though it's not purchased there?  Thank you.


----------



## japskivt

do a search, but I think Apple Garde works.


----------



## born2shop

Thank you, will do.


----------



## Francesca1234

Hi there are so many types of baby wipes. Martha stewart said she uses Pampers, but there are about 12 kinds of baby wipes. 

Which Pampers wipes is it?  Which ones are without alcohol or fragrance?

Please advise. .... thanks


----------



## Swanky

I use Huggies Supreme sans fragrance - if you look at all the ingredients, this exact one has the least ingredients - alcohols, etc. . .


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for this post. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## joleen

i use seventh generation chlorine free wipes.  they have no fragrance and no alchohol.  HTH!


----------



## burberryprncess

I use Huggies Supreme for sensitive skin.  Works wonder.  Actually, I use it for everything from wiping my hands to wiping furniture.


----------



## hamulcahy

I use Huggies Supreme too, they work great!


----------



## KDB

I was wondering this too.  Good question and thanks for all your answers!!


----------



## Francesca1234

THank you so much for the answers. I was confused not being knowledgeable about baby wipes.  Terrific.  Again Thank you Fran


----------



## snibor

What do you all think?  Is the color too light to keep it clean? 

Also, would you wear this color all year round (in winter too)?  I am thinking it can be worn all year round but am concerned that it is VERY light and might get extremely dirty.  But, I love it!

Thoughts?


----------



## LVLux

I bought the same bag and am hoping since it is Caviar that it will wear like steel- I know I have read about apple gard on lambskin maybe we should put a light coat on the caviar too


----------



## snibor

Oh congrats.  I think the color is beautiful and goes with anything.


----------



## lvdevyn

I definately think you can wear it year round.. as for getting it dirty it will obviously need a little more TLC than a black caviar but not so much that you shouldn't get one if you really like it


----------



## missisa07

I have a white caviar jumbo that is still in pristine condition.  Caviar is quite easy to keep clean compared to lambskin leather.  It's basically waterproof and wipes clean very easily.


----------



## ChanelMinaj

Be careful wearing your bag next to denim.  I was told by my SA that the lighter bags can definately pick up some of the dye off your clothes.

Congrats though, it's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## fufu

the new beige caviar is amazingly beautiful. 

I think you can always use apple care conditioner to remove stain.

but best to avoid denim jeans/skirts, dark colored tops like black as it may have color transfer.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

I don't have a problem with the light beige in caviar! Dirt (if any), comes off with a clean swipe.  I'd not wear it with new jeans though.


----------



## vhdos

Oh yes, I would definitely wear it year-round.  Don't you just hate that light-colored bags are so gorgeous and so darn hard to keep clean?!?!  At least the caviar makes it a little more durable.


----------



## lachanel

HELP! What do you use to clean beige caviar? I purchased the jumbo beige clair in November and it's getting dirty around the edges and particularly over the back 

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## LVKeepallfan

^^I'm a chicken when it comes to cleaning my bags which is almost all LV (I have no Chanel, Im a guy but I love the Chanel brand). I would highly recommend calling 1800 or your nearest boutique and ask them. Better yet, take you bag to the boutique and have them clean it for you.


----------



## Java Girl

I use a clean white eraser to "erase" the dirt around the edges of my classic white caviar flap bag.  I suggest you try it in a small spot first, preferably at the bottom of the bag, but don't erase too hard!..... I hope this helps!


----------



## Baby Boo

like an earser for pencisl? ^


----------



## fufu

i've heard that applegarde conditioner can help clean chanel caviar leathers very well, you can search recondition caviar leather in this forum.


----------



## Java Girl

Baby Boo said:


> like an earser for pencisl? ^



Yup! Should be white and clean.


----------



## csewallh

Apple Guard it was I use on my beige caviar PST. Good luck!


----------



## LDDChanel

I have a leather cleaner that an SA recommended for my beige classic flap. I would sometimes find that the blue from demim would run off onto the bag and the cleaner takes it off right away.


----------



## SimoneR

I believe some people use baby wipes on their white caviar - that would probably work on beige as well.

I would call your Chanel boutique or take your purse in for their advice.


----------



## poohbee5637

LDDChanel said:


> I have a leather cleaner that an SA recommended for my beige classic flap. I would sometimes find that the blue from demim would run off onto the bag and the cleaner takes it off right away.



may i ask the name of the cleaner..i have a stain on my white caviar and tried both baby wipes as well as the white eraser.  neither worked.  i am hoping this will.  thanks in advance..


----------



## IntlSet

I just wipe my beige caviar bags down with an alcohol-free baby-wipe and it does a good job of taking off the dirt. I got the tip to use babywipes here.


----------



## ibiza

I use Apple *Conditioner* on my caviar beige medium flap with no problem. Works well for those stains which baby wipes (sans alcohol!_)_ couldn't help me to remove. Not on just the corners but also the straps and all the areas of the back pocket.
I actually already posted on this several times in this forum. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chanelle

girls please help me = (
my new light beige jumbo ..... transfered to black (back of the flap) ... i worn it only 3 times ( 5 minutes each) !!!!! 
i am shocked .... will put her in the closet till i find a solution !!

what to do ?


----------



## fufu

Chanelle: if your chanel store does recondition of bags, send her to your local chanel store 
If not, get meltonian all purpose-leather cleaner and conditioner to wipe off the color-transfer. You can also send to professional bag leathers cleaning places for cleaning.


----------



## babina

Chanelle said:


> girls please help me = (
> my new light beige jumbo ..... transfered to black (back of the flap) ... i worn it only 3 times ( 5 minutes each) !!!!!
> i am shocked .... will put her in the closet till i find a solution !!
> 
> what to do ?


 
Chanelle: What article of clothing transferred? Gosh, this is my biggest fear with my light colored Chanel handbags and I don't buy cheap clothing so I don't expect it from normal clothing except, of course, denim, which can croc. I am not usually careful with work clothing, t-shirts, light weight wool or khaki fabrics, etc. I am extremely careful when I carry my handbags with denim.


----------



## forchanel

^^I'd also like to know what type of clothing transferred onto the bag.  Denim jeans??


----------



## fieryfashionist

I think the light beige should be pretty easy to take care of.  I have the same bag in a medium.  Just make sure your dark denim doesn't rub against the leather to avoid any potential color transfer problems.  I don't wear denim up top, and my bag never hits my jeans, so that is never really an issue for me.  As others have suggested, you can use non-scented baby wipes to clean the bag, or Appleguard conditioner, etc. 

As for whether or not it can be worn all year around, I think so, yes.  I would wear it with (for example... I'm thinking of my wardrobe haha) a chocolate brown coat/jacket in the winter, and with warm, saturated colors (and really, whatever it looks good with).  In the spring/summer, it's perfect with brights, prints, and whatever else!  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## pond23

With the light beige flaps, I would wear them double-strapped and on the shoulder if I were wearing denim. That way the chance of color transfer would be greatly minimized. I have the Meltonian leather cleaner and conditioner mentioned above in case of any problems. And I also think that this color is appropriate to wear year round.


----------



## purse-nality

uh oh... no problems w/ color transfer from denim or dark tops on mine so far. well, save for a few tiny scratches on the turnlock... but that's another story 

i absolutely think that the light beige is indeed an all-season accessory. that's the best w/ classics, again, you can never go wrong! other than what fieryfashionist mentioned, it especially looks more divine w/ dark colored tops and lbd's. then again, it's wise to wash new clothing before wearing the 1st time. further, some clothes' labels say "pre-washed", they may be safer, but still safest to do another soak yourself.


----------



## misschanel28

Are there any special tips for caring for the caviar leather? The SA at Chanel told me to use any kind of conditionner for the leather every few months. I'm using the renewal lotion from Danier which makes it feel really nice.

Any other tips for keeping it looking good and for storing it? What kind of maintenance does Chanel do on the bag?

Thanks!


----------



## fufu

misschanel28: Caviar leather is totally fuss-free~ No treatments are needed imo.

However if yours is light colors such as white, maybe you will need to becareful of color-transfer issue. I pre-treat my white caviar using meltonian all-purpose cleaner and conditioner against any future stains and color transfer~

In my country, Singapore, they only does repairments for chanel bags such as stitches loosens, chain problem issues, replating. They don't do any reconditioning or redye of leather. We have to send it to other professional bag salons~ (for reconditioning leather, best is to check with your local store for more info)


----------



## OlgaMUA

IA.. my caviar is about 8 years old.. I store it in the dustbag in the box.. never conditioned it.. was caught in a downpour with it.. still looks brand new


----------



## misschanel28

Good to know!! Thanks OlgaMUA. 

Another question, where do you put the strap when you are storing it?


----------



## ChanellenahC

i'm also curious to know what type of maintenance/repair chanel does and do they have some sort of warranty or do we have to pay out of pocket for the work?


----------



## babevivtan

misschanel28 said:


> Good to know!! Thanks OlgaMUA.
> 
> Another question, where do you put the strap when you are storing it?


 
*Inside the bag.  I think the care booklet that comes with the bag states so?  I can't quite recall now*


----------



## TxGlam

babevivtan said:


> *Inside the bag.  I think the care booklet that comes with the bag states so?  I can't quite recall now*



Definitely inside the bag for me too.


----------



## chanelcloset

We always store the straps inside the bag as well, it protects the straps nicely and prevents any damage.


----------



## misschanel28

Thanks everyone for your replies! I will keep putting the straps inside now


----------



## moofoo

Hi all,

I got my first Chanel black cavier east west bag for myself today as my 31st bbday (only one i can afford now)..And i'm totally over the moon now..
Can someone ps advise me if i need to apply any leather protector lotion or something before i use the bag? I'm located in Singapore..and the humid weather is a real killer for leather bag..

I plan to use the bag for as long as i can..thus i'm too worried to expose it without using any protector at all 

Thanks all


----------



## Luccibag

Caviar is a very resilient leather.  I wouldnt worry about it.  From time to time I use a leather conditioner such as apple conditioner or Meltonia cleaner/conditioner.  But caviar is so tough, you can use it worry free.  Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## joodi

Congrats...
it's so chic...enjoy it


----------



## MarvelGirl

Happy Birthday and Congrats on a lovely and practical first Chanel! I agree with the others, no need to worry too much about the caviar leather. It is very durable. So, relax and enjoy!


----------



## LulaBell

I'm very tempted to purchase a new flap in light beige... I love the colour, but I'm a bit nervous. 

It seems that quite a few of you have purchased this gorgeous new light beige/beige clair caviar in various styles... how careful are you with it? 

I had a disasterous experience with colour transfer onto a blush patent flap from a few years ago and now I'm terrified that I won't be able to wear one of the light beige bags with anything other than pure white!

Is this shade in caviar very prone to colour transfer or staining? Is it "tough" enough to withstand careful everyday use? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## ceya

I have a good look of mine.  I think it does not seem to be tough for water resistant or color transferring.  Protect with a water repellent product would be best to prevent unwanted accident spilling.


----------



## LVDevotee

I think that part of the problem with the patent blush was the fact that it is patent. Patent is much more susceptible to color transfer than caviar. I have had a white caviar for a year with no problem. I just got a jumbo light beige caviar last week. I have only carried it once so far....so I am not a good judge of this yet. I will be interested to hear what others who have had the light beige longer have to say!


----------



## e_pinpin

pretty careful if u ask me! mine arrived a month back 

and i've been very careful that it will get the blue transferred from my jeans 

so i only wore my paler and older jeans that have been washed many time when i carry the bag

still, i noticed yestrday it got blue streaks on the egde of the back pocket!! 

i freaked out a little and grabbed a baby wipe to rescue my flap

and it wiped out instantly!!  but mine is caviar though!!

i try to be more careful but i'm pretty happy with how it wipes out so easily 

get one in caviar, u'll love it


----------



## LulaBell

Thank you so much for all your feedback girls  

I think you're right about the patent LVDevotee... I'd never buy a pale patent again  

e_pinpin do you mind if I ask which baby wipes you use? I hadn't heard of using them before... that's a great tip!

Do you think that you would get colour transfer from say a black woolen coat? I can easily protect it from denim, but I'm wondering if I could ever carry it whilst wearing darker colours at all? I hope so, because I love the contrast of the light beige against darker clothing... so very Chanel


----------



## sandysandiego

^^the baby wipes should be alcohol free.  Huggies makes one like this.


----------



## LulaBell

Thank you SandySandiego  I might stock up on them!!!


----------



## partialtopink

I was wondering the same thing, as I'm petrified of color transfer! I have the exact same bag that I have yet to wear


----------



## CCKL

I think caviar is generally pretty low-maintenance


----------



## Luccibag

Yes a black wool coat will cause transfer.  I had a red jumbo caviar flap and wore it with a wool coat and it transferred black all over BUT it wiped off easily with no trace of transfer so that's the good news.  Caviar is great!  I think its best to wipe it off before it sits too long though.


----------



## LulaBell

Thank you LucciBag... it's nice to know that even if a lil transfer occurs, it can be restored quite safely/easily


----------



## viewwing

Do you gals waterproof your caviar bags? Like Apple Garde etc? How does the Chanel caviar leather hold up? Does it need moisturizing?


----------



## paperbook

yea! i will like to know as well!

hopefully someone do reply.


----------



## paperbook

i just bought a cavier classic flap bag. wondering should i use the Meltonian All Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner, after which, spray it with the Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent while its still brand new? Or should I only do these step only after using the bag for a few times?

has anyone tried this before?

cheers!


----------



## viewwing

How about water marks? Anyone ever have a problem with water marks on washed caviar? Can apple garde protect it from water marks?


----------



## bagtasia

IMO I would not touch or clean the bag while it's new. Clean parts that get soiled when needed and before storing. Carry a clean smooth cloth when you carry it w/ you, in case rain or dirt gets in contact..wipe it immediately. Perhaps leather conditioners can be used when it turns really old.


----------



## sjx

bagtasia said:


> IMO I would not touch or clean the bag while it's new. Clean parts that get soiled when needed and before storing. Carry a clean smooth cloth when you carry it w/ you, in case rain or dirt gets in contact..wipe it immediately. Perhaps leather conditioners can be used when it turns really old.


 :true:


----------



## ecmf

I got a mark on my black caviar a few days ago. it was a white smudge of some sort and I have no idea how it happened. I almost  when I saw it lol

I just took a drop of water on a white cloth and it came off super easy. 

I would not put anything on the black caviar leather to protect it when new as I think the product may be hard to remove from the grooves in the leather kwim???


----------



## paperbook

okay! thanks alot!  i popped by Chanel today and the SA told me i do not need to put anything. she said cavier leather is really easy to maintain, and you can even use tissue paper to clean your bag if its dirty.


----------



## anika01

Hi Ladies!

I just want to know if any of you has used the Lovin My Bags (LMB) Botanical Silk Cleanser for their Caviar leather? 

If not, what do you suggest to clean & moisturize Caviar leather? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## erinrose

I don´t use anything for my caviar bags.


----------



## ceya

erinrose said:


> I don´t use anything for my caviar bags.


I plan travel Europe to next year, I may see there?


----------



## bbarae

dont use anything but maybe i should?


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

Hi, I just bought a chanel caviar bag that was pre-owned.  It is in very good condition, but the white leather is no longer really white due to just use and time, I suppose.
I want to try and clean it to maybe whiten it a bit if possible.
I did some research and have tried:
Mr Clean Eraser
Dishwashing liquid and water
Baby wipes
Regular pencil eraser

None of them really worked very well.  Does anyone know what I can use?
Does anyone have any advice or experience with white chanel caviar?

THANK YOU


----------



## yuurei

For caviar leather, maybe Meltonian may help.


----------



## LoveActually1

i wouldn't do those at home.. send it to a professional


----------



## gymangel812

If none of that helped, I would not try anything else and send it to chanel or lovin my bags to be repaired.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

gymangel812 said:


> If none of that helped, I would not try anything else and send it to chanel or lovin my bags to be repaired.



I agree!


----------



## peaceonearth

if you want your bag to be a brand new white caviar, then ship it to Chanel , they do magic!


----------



## liri

i noticed that the light gray jumbo caviar is very soft. It is a beautiful color combination with shw but i was wondering how long before it starts to get dirty? generally the caviar leather  is harder, but this light gray one is very soft ....is it a too light color? 
what is your experience? because when you buy this kind of bag you would want it to last forever....


----------



## pina

I have it, but don't take it out very often....
You need to be careful with colour transfer, so I wouldn't wear it with jeans


----------



## Apursuer

advice on how to clean the beige caviar?


----------



## gymangel812

alcohol free baby wipes


----------



## danika

Does the caviar leather require any solution or conditioner of any sort?


----------



## bem3231

Hello everyone -

I am about to take the plunge and get my first Chanel - either a m/l or jumbo flap in caviar.  I was originally thinking black with ghw, but I've spent the evening searching options and looking through threads on here, and every time I see a beige flap bag I swoon.  This has me reconsidering my initial choice of black caviar.  I'm wondering - how challenging is it to keep beige caviar clean and looking good? Owners of beige caviar bags - do you ever regret purchasing a light colored bag, or get frustrated from having to baby it too much? Finally - do you think that ghw or shw looks better with beige? I'm torn as I like them both!

Thanks!


----------



## bem3231

Bumping this - can anyone give me a bit of feedback from their experiences?

Thank you!


----------



## FreshLilies

bem3231 said:


> Bumping this - can anyone give me a bit of feedback from their experiences?
> 
> Thank you!



I have had mine for a year and it is SPOTLESS. I use it tons. In the rain, etc. If I do get dirt on it, warm water takes it right off. I've had NO color transfer issues at all! Highly HIGHLY recommend 

I prefer the GHW with the beige. Mine is a Jumbo. It's such a stunner IMO


----------



## Cici122

I don't have any problems or issues maintaining my beige caviar bags.  I have the jumbo in (for about 2 yrs) and mini with shw.  I like beige with ghw better and shw gives a more casual feel to it.


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

I have Beige Claire SHW. I agree the shw is a more casual look but it can look very classic too. Depends on your preference. They both are beautiful. I do baby my beige more than my black and I don't carry it as often. I haven't had any problems with beige but if you plan on carrying it a lot I would go for black. It is just much less stressful to carry. Love both and wouldn't give up either!!! I would go for black first then get the beige for your second.


----------



## inesyi

I have had a beige claire jumbo for some time, to  be honest, not feel the most comfortable carrying it around, took it out twice. I had never thought about maintenance issue before I  took the plunge, coz the color with GHW is TDF. Though now I know I would not use it as much as my other darker colored flaps, I would not regret choosing this color, nothing to me can beat this Beige claire vs GHW combo. I would suggest you follow your heart as well, not to compromise just for functionality. Unless you think Black goes with your personality and wardrobe better. 

I have searched in some older posts, 99% owners of this bag do not have issue, seems a non-alcoholic baby wipe does all. Some pre-treat it with spray, but it remains unclear to me whether it is recommended. Denim transfer is the only thing that concerns me now, so I prefer only wear it during spring/summer. And I found that even though it is the same color code, it actually might come in different shades, some come in darker orange undertone, some more cream, or maybe I think too much~~~? but I do feel a darker undertone make it easier to maintain.


----------



## ceya

ghw.  I am not fan of silver hw any way


----------



## Machick333

FreshLilies said:


> I have had mine for a year and it is SPOTLESS. I use it tons. In the rain, etc. If I do get dirt on it, warm water takes it right off. I've had NO color transfer issues at all! Highly HIGHLY recommend
> 
> I prefer the GHW with the beige. Mine is a Jumbo. It's such a stunner IMO



OMG...i LOVE your bag! esp against the colours you are wearing


----------



## bjorn

Beige with ghw..dont have any problems so far.


----------



## mskatren

I've worn mines for about 1 year almost daily....  As far as color transfer goes.... I haven't seen any yet. Getting it dirty is *inevitable* and it's now noticeable throughout especially the back part (from rubbing against my jeans/shirts).  The threading is becoming darker and I'm trying to find alternative ways to clean it before I decide to take it to the Chanel boutique and spend $200+ on a "spa" service. 

My advice to you and What I should've done When I first purchased my purse was to spray apple guard, vectra or shining monkey before using it as a daily bag... But what's done is done. 

Now I'm scared might ruin it even more.. So it's sitting my closet for now until I find a good way to clean (threading and quilted areas) - any suggestions would be nice. Now I just carry my red woc- easier to maintain and fuctional...


Hope this helps, Good luck.


----------



## wren

FreshLilies said:


> I have had mine for a year and it is SPOTLESS. I use it tons. In the rain, etc. If I do get dirt on it, warm water takes it right off. I've had NO color transfer issues at all! Highly HIGHLY recommend
> 
> I prefer the GHW with the beige. Mine is a Jumbo. It's such a stunner IMO



These pictures are gorgeous!!  Now I want that exact bag.  So beautiful.  Did you treat your bag when you first got it as some of the other ladies are mentioning?


----------



## FreshLilies

Machick333 said:


> OMG...i LOVE your bag! esp against the colours you are wearing



Thank you so much! 



wren said:


> These pictures are gorgeous!!  Now I want that exact bag.  So beautiful.  Did you treat your bag when you first got it as some of the other ladies are mentioning?



Thank you! Nope! Chanel doesn't recommend doing anything to Caviar to my knowledge so I didn't mess with it  If I ever have problems with the leather (doubt it) I will bring it into a boutique and have them mess with it. Don't want to risk damaging it myself!


----------



## inesyi

Um, Is spray recommended by Chanel? Opinions on spraying vary out there, I am not sure if I should apply or which brand? ---advice welcome~

I would not dare using the beige one as a everyday bag, I used to carry a red mini almost daily for at least half a year, then it ended up being sent back to chanel for "SPA"... Some TPFs used LMBG's service, but I would prefer send it back to chanel, though 10 weeks waiting is not easy~~



mskatren said:


> I've worn mines for about 1 year almost daily....  As far as color transfer goes.... I haven't seen any yet. Getting it dirty is *inevitable* and it's now noticeable throughout especially the back part (from rubbing against my jeans/shirts).  The threading is becoming darker and I'm trying to find alternative ways to clean it before I decide to take it to the Chanel boutique and spend $200+ on a "spa" service.
> 
> My advice to you and What I should've done When I first purchased my purse was to spray apple guard, vectra or shining monkey before using it as a daily bag... But what's done is done.
> 
> Now I'm scared might ruin it even more.. So it's sitting my closet for now until I find a good way to clean (threading and quilted areas) - any suggestions would be nice. Now I just carry my red woc- easier to maintain and fuctional...
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, Good luck.


----------



## redrobin1977

I LOVE the beige and gh combo. I have a GST.  Every day spills and dirt wipe right off because caviar leather does not stain. However, rub marks will show up so much more on the beige because they are dark. I see some on my corners and where the chains come through the rings. My black one doesn't show any of this.


----------



## innocent smilez

Any recs on how to take care of a beige lambskin flap?


----------



## bluekit

agreed with what's been said. It's a low maintenance bag since it's in caviar.  A little bit of Meltonian leather cleaner goes a long way.  I think there's a big thread on bag maintenance somewhere in here.


----------



## sweetpeas889

Beige with GHW all the way!!

Op, if you want to use this bag as a special piece, occasionally used etc, then beige ghw is your choice. BUT if you want to use it daily, black would probably be better because it will not show rub marks, jeans transfer etc. In saying that, if your daily outfits are all beige, nudge, white colored, then beige GHW is fine for your daily wear. 

It will all come down to how YOU will use the bag.


----------



## innocent smilez

Does anyone have any recommendations on how to keep a beige lambskin clean? The black dyes from my coats are rubbing off on them. =(


----------



## sweetpeas889

innocent smilez said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on how to keep a beige lambskin clean? The black dyes from my coats are rubbing off on them. =(



i searched for some threads to help you

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-to-clean-my-beige-chanel-bag-703862.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/opinions-re-beige-clair-jumbo-in-lambskin-658233.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/best-leather-conditioner-protectant-on-chanel-bags-94201-17.html

HTH


----------



## thyzer

I SOOOO want a beige jumbo with ghw!


----------



## Tartine

beige with GHW is a beautiful combi.
I have a beige clair in GHW and I love it....very versatile colour. 



thyzer said:


> I SOOOO want a beige jumbo with ghw!


----------



## jessb646

Mine has been holding up VERY well.. but i HIGHLY recommend not wearing it with jeans. Even if you carry it on your shoulder the whole time it can easily rub off. I noticed this one my first beige flap (it may have rubbed on my jeans only a handful of times) and I could see it was starting to transfer.


----------



## Hellokitty143

Hey ladies, 

I just got a beige Clair WOC with GHW in caviar a few weeks ago and have been literally using it everyday.  One day the corner of my WOC rubbed against the side of my car and I got a dirt mark on it.  Fortunately, I noticed right away and used some water and a tissue to wipe it off.  How do you ladies care for your beige Clair bags or any light colored bags?  This is my first light bag and I am so worried about getting it dirty lol.


----------



## lovebrandname

Wow...now I am really worried too! I just ordered the beige gst! Since its bigger than the flap I am very concerned that it will rub against my tops and jeans! I only have the Danier leather kit.....should be ok?


----------



## Flyboy2

lovebrandname said:


> Wow...now I am really worried too! I just ordered the beige gst! Since its bigger than the flap I am very concerned that it will rub against my tops and jeans! I only have the Danier leather kit.....should be ok?



Should be alright,  I am getting one myself but not in beige but in white. Caviar is built tough so it can take a lot, you might want to wash anything new before carrying your new bag so you don't transfer color but other then that you should be fine


----------



## GoGlam

I wouldn't recommend wearing either the beige or white with jeans that transfer color... It'sso sad to see the blue tinge.  If I'm in a restaurant, sometimes I will place a white linen napkin under the bag before I place it down.  I also carry the dustbag in my bag often to place it between the bag and an unclean surface.  Even if it looks clean, chances are it usually isn't.  I've tested this with a white ferragamo dustbag and the it becomes dirty super quickly!


----------



## Laneige

I think caviar is still prone to color transfer for jeans etc. so carrying beige caviar etc might not b a good choice unless yr jeans has been so seasoned it's not affecting it. Or if u carry yr Chanel high enough (mostly  for medium size is okay)


----------



## lovebrandname

Flyboy2 said:


> Should be alright,  I am getting one myself but not in beige but in white. Caviar is built tough so it can take a lot, you might want to wash anything new before carrying your new bag so you don't transfer color but other then that you should be fine


 
Thanks! Let me know how your 'white' one come about!


----------



## Flyboy2

lovebrandname said:


> Thanks! Let me know how your 'white' one come about!



Well it is done all I have to do is pay for it which won't happen till the first of June but she is holding it for me, Since this will be an everyday bag I am not going to baby it nor worry about color transfer if that happens I decided I would get it redyed in a light gray color or another color of my choice.


----------



## lovebrandname

Flyboy2 said:


> Well it is done all I have to do is pay for it which won't happen till the first of June but she is holding it for me, Since this will be an everyday bag I am not going to baby it nor worry about color transfer if that happens I decided I would get it redyed in a light gray color or another color of my choice.


 
Really? I didn't know you could get it redyed to another color....the chain too?


----------



## Flyboy2

yes of course you have to pay for it which will be around 500 yes I would have the leather in the strap dyed to match, but I am not going to do this for quit a while at least not till the bag needs it, I am going to keep it white but (forgive me) I am not going to be anal about getting it dirty or heaven for bid it gets a color transfer on it, since it is a older bag 96-98 years (making it about 12-14 years old) I am going to use it, I figure I can keep it clean if it does happen to get dirty on it since it is a caviar leather it should be easier to clean.


----------



## GoGlam

Where do you get it redyed? Chanel?


----------



## guccifan2012

If its some spots I've used this thing called neo cleaner.   It works really well.  Only on caviar...not lamb.   Gets nearly everything out.


----------



## nuts2catering

justwhisper said:


> :true:  :cry:  :censor:



i am looking at a vintage lambskin double flap bag that is in every way very good. But the exterior leather is a mess. It looks as if it need a major cleaning. But i've read you're not supposed to clean chanel exteriors?! True?

Would love an authoritative answer


----------



## Flyboy2

Ugh I just found out I had a slight transfer of color from a blue top I wore today to my white tote, I knew it would happen but didn't think it would be this soon UGH


----------



## mcpro

Flyboy2 said:


> Ugh I just found out I had a slight transfer of color from a blue top I wore today to my white tote, I knew it would happen but didn't think it would be this soon UGH



Just wipe it off with baby wipes non chlorine non alcohol it works...


----------



## Flyboy2

mcpro said:


> Just wipe it off with baby wipes non chlorine non alcohol it works...



I will try that thanks, I have never sweated as much as I did yesterday.


----------



## teaelleyou

Anyone have any care tips for the softer/irridescent caviar? How does it hold up compared to the classic caviar?


----------



## Flyboy2

mcpro said:


> Just wipe it off with baby wipes non chlorine non alcohol it works...



Well tried it and it didn't work  now what?


----------



## MyDogTink

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> Well tried it and it didn't work  now what?



Take it to the shoemaker. He may have a solution that works


----------



## mcpro

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> Well tried it and it didn't work  now what?



 might send it to Chanel for spa.....

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## angeliermac

guccifan2012 said:


> If its some spots I've used this thing called neo cleaner.   It works really well.  Only on caviar...not lamb.   Gets nearly everything out.


hi, where did you buy this -- "called neo cleaner ? "

Thanks.


----------



## princessping

Hi.

I have this caviar maxi double flap bag. The inner flap where the chanel sewing is has slight dent due to item placed inside. May I know is there any way to remove it?


----------



## ilvoelv

I've been using my flaps for years and have never treated them. 2 of my black caviar flaps are starting to lose that *sheen* it had when I first purchased. Anyone have any suggestions with any creams I can use to bring that sheen back? Tia!


----------



## Chanbal

Ive used Apple and Lovin My Bags products in my bags (Chanel, Balenciaga, etc) and they are all good. However, in an attempt to recover a backpack that I thought it wasnt that good to send to Chanel for refurbishment (I barely use it), I came across Bick 4 leather conditioner. In my opinion it is not only much cheaper, but it is a better product.


----------



## *bubs

Is baby wipes enough to care for it or does it actually need these lotions to maintain its shininess?


----------



## hermesctn

My black caviar WOC had some white scuff marks/dings along the edges and rather than try anything myself, I brought it into the Chanel where I bought it.  It's come back now, and the white marks are gone, in fact it looks like new...  EXCEPT that the caviar seems softer and lost it's shine.  Compared to my new black caviar travel wallet, you can see a big difference.  Is that normal?  Should I complain, or is that just  a normal part of the repair process?  

When I brought it in, I asked the SA if they should clean the leather and she said it would be best to do as little as possible to caviar, and to just fix the white scuffs.  But I think they ended up doing something to the bag all over...

Any advice would be appreciated! thank you!


----------



## mcpro

*bubs said:


> Is baby wipes enough to care for it or does it actually need these lotions to maintain its shininess?



After baby wipes let it dry follow by the Cadillac leather cream, your caviar looks shinier and look more moisturize.


----------



## *bubs

mcpro said:
			
		

> After baby wipes let it dry follow by the Cadillac leather cream, your caviar looks shinier and look more moisturize.



Thanks will try this


----------



## victoria212

i just called my SA and he told me that Coach has an amazing leather cleaner for caviar scratches!


----------



## South Beach

victoria212 said:
			
		

> i just called my SA and he told me that Coach has an amazing leather cleaner for caviar scratches!



An SA @ the Chanel boutique @ Saks used kiwi wipes ever so gently on a caviar leather bag I was losing at and it totally cleaned the leather - granted the marks were likely from hand lotion as the bag was brand new. He indicated that kiwi wipes were the only product they used .


----------



## dreababy

is caviar leather stain? i have a beige caviar woc that im obsessed with and im afraid that when wearing darker colored jeans, the dye of the jean may rub off of the leather.. anyone have that problem>


----------



## cdinh87

mcpro said:


> Just wipe it off with baby wipes non chlorine non alcohol it works...


 


Flyboy2 said:


> Well tried it and it didn't work  now what?


 

I tried cleaning my light beige caviar last night w apple guard cleaner and the color transfer from dark clothes but that didn't work for me.. I tried non alcohol wipes as well and no luck there either.. I think I may have to take her in for a spa treatment as well...


----------



## lilneko69

cdinh87 said:


> I tried cleaning my light beige caviar last night w apple guard cleaner and the color transfer from dark clothes but that didn't work for me.. I tried non alcohol wipes as well and no luck there either.. I think I may have to take her in for a spa treatment as well...


 
Do you know if after a year, how much the spa treatment costs at Chanel? Also how long does it take to get back? TIA!


----------



## cdinh87

lilneko69 said:


> Do you know if after a year, how much the spa treatment costs at Chanel? Also how long does it take to get back? TIA!


 

I have no idea how much it cost, but I think the SA at chanel told me 6 wks.. I never took it in for cleaning so I'm not really sure.. sorry...


----------



## etoile13

Hi which product is better to maintain beige caviar and black lambskin? 
Meltonian or cadiallic cream? 
Can use on Prada calfskin beige? Thks!


----------



## AnmaMD

Can I use Mink Oil on Caviar leather? The local leather store says it good for any type of leather.


----------



## dee88

ladies, have u guys heard of collonil leather spray? i've got it when i bought my mulberry. the SA said it was recommended to use on mulberry bags. i wanted to try it on my chanel bags. anyone heard or used it before? thanks


----------



## NANI1972

Can I get some feedback on using Apple Guard leather conditioner on caviar? Thanks!


----------



## stylistbydesign

NANI1972 said:


> Can I get some feedback on using Apple Guard leather conditioner on caviar? Thanks!



I recently bought a bottle of the Apple Guard leather conditioner, and have used it on 2 of my black caviar bags  (both are the metallic glazed caviar).  It worked like a dream, and the leather looked really beautiful after buffing.  I did still try it in a hidden place on the bag first, which I think I will do every time....well worth the cost in my opinion.  Hope that helps!


----------



## lovebrandname

bem3231 said:


> Hello everyone -
> 
> I am about to take the plunge and get my first Chanel - either a m/l or jumbo flap in caviar.  I was originally thinking black with ghw, but I've spent the evening searching options and looking through threads on here, and every time I see a beige flap bag I swoon.  This has me reconsidering my initial choice of black caviar.  I'm wondering - how challenging is it to keep beige caviar clean and looking good? Owners of beige caviar bags - do you ever regret purchasing a light colored bag, or get frustrated from having to baby it too much? Finally - do you think that ghw or shw looks better with beige? I'm torn as I like them both!
> 
> Thanks!


 
I got the beige gst, with gold hardware...love it...but I'm a fan of gold hardware....very beautiful....


----------



## lovebrandname

FreshLilies said:


> I have had mine for a year and it is SPOTLESS. I use it tons. In the rain, etc. If I do get dirt on it, warm water takes it right off. I've had NO color transfer issues at all! Highly HIGHLY recommend
> 
> I prefer the GHW with the beige. Mine is a Jumbo. It's such a stunner IMO



love it!! I got the gst with gold...only b/c I already have a black jumbo flap


----------



## lovebrandname

Any tips on what to use or how to clean the inside of a Caviar flap? What about inside a Beige Caviar gst? I know inside is fabric but I'm so mad that the first weekend I took it out there is now a black mark inside!!


----------



## ncharara18

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I do not put anything on my caviar leather but I treat my lambskin and deerskin with vectra.  Caviar holds up so well that it is maintenance free, really. I love it!



Great to know that the Caviar leather is durable. I just purchased a chanel in black caviar!


----------



## ncharara18

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> caviar is basically maintenance free. . .  just be careful carrying it w/ dark clothing, there *could* be color transfer. . .



Awesome! Just bought a Chanel in Caviar leather and was worried about the maintenance.


----------



## ncharara18

Rose said:


> I use vectra on all my bags



What is vectra???


----------



## wiwian

I love the chanel bags and so far I've always bought all black, just because I was afraid that if I took dirtied clear.
but soon I would also buy a jumbo beige or a beige GST.


----------



## South Beach

I am hearing many mentions of VECTRA with respect to treating the lambskin bags; tell me how you apply it? Also, how frequently?

Many thanks to all for responding!


----------



## PURSEQEEN

elodiel said:


> Ok, all you wonderful Chanel experts:
> 
> My first Chanel is a white caviar classic flap. What do I need to do to take care of it? What can I use to clean it? Should I treat it with something? I am terrified to change the white color at all!ush:


I use Apple leather conditioner on all my leather Chanels.  I dropped my purse in the club it was disgusting, and the conditioner cleaned it and made it like new again.  I don't believe in not putting anything, leather needs care in my opinion.


----------



## bebefuzz

I have had Chanel sales associates tell me that you do NOT condition or treat lambskin OR caviar. Only do anything if a stain happens, etc. 

Also, they say that both caviar and lambskin will get more beautiful over time as the sheen / glow that you oftentimes see on pre-owned bags is created by USE!


----------



## Cucci

elongreach said:


> I have a large white classic flap and I don't treat it with anything.  I know someone said something about saddle soap if it got stained or something, but my bag still looks like it did when I brought it home in March.



that's great! Do you avoid certain clothes or do you have other trics


----------



## nellegrace11

My fourth Chanel, I treated myself to a beige ghw jumbo double flap, I have had it 3 years, only used it about 10 times.... Because the backside of the bag has transferred color. I have tried sunlight, leather cleaner, soap and water. I don't know what else to do?! I'm scared to use it crossbody with any clothing but WHITE. how often so I wear all white?!!
I'm thinking of selling it now while its not noticeably damaged. Do i have any other options?! Help!!!!!


----------



## Cucci

Just purchased the *Meltonian Boot & Shoe Cream Polish # Delicate Cream* on Ebay to treat light scratches on my black lambskin M/L. (Thinking of purchasing a white flap in the near future so purchased color # White as well thanks to Tutushopper who gave some good advice on this)

Will the delicate cream also help to remove color transfer and other stains from a beige caviar Jumbo or would you prefer Apple Leather Care for that?


----------



## nellegrace11

Cucci said:


> Just purchased the Meltonian Boot & Shoe Cream Polish # Delicate Cream on Ebay to treat light scratches on my black lambskin M/L. (Thinking of purchasing a white flap in the near future so purchased color # White as well thanks to Tutushopper who gave some good advice on this)
> 
> Will the delicate cream also help to remove color transfer and other stains from a beige caviar Jumbo or would you prefer Apple Leather Care for that?



Thank you


----------



## bunnyNwife

Help : I found white stains/spots along the edges of the flap of my Black caviar Jumbo. I tried to wipe it off with babywipe and air it but it still there. What else i can do?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

nellegrace11 said:


> My fourth Chanel, I treated myself to a beige ghw jumbo double flap, I have had it 3 years, only used it about 10 times.... Because the backside of the bag has transferred color. I have tried sunlight, leather cleaner, soap and water. I don't know what else to do?! I'm scared to use it crossbody with any clothing but WHITE. how often so I wear all white?!!
> I'm thinking of selling it now while its not noticeably damaged. Do i have any other options?! Help!!!!!


u can take it to chanel for repair. GL it a beautiful bag im thinking of getting one too ,but the price is just insane.


----------



## Shopaholic0705

Has anyone noticed color transfer when wearing something silk? It feels like that material doesn't transfer color... But I'm a little afraid of wearing a blue silk dress with my white caviar. Any experience with this? TIA


----------



## disxgrlxhustlin

Hi ladies,

I inherited a Chanel black caviar wallet from my mother but there are makeup stains on it (I think the stains are mostly from liquid foundation). Does anyone have any tips in cleaning the stains? I initially tried a baby wipe and the stains became less noticeable, but they are still there. Some of the stains are also glittery (which I don't know how because my mother does not wear glittery makeup). Any suggestions are greatly appreciated?


----------



## gymangel812

Has anyone tried spraying waterproof / stain spray on the new Suede Caviar? I usually spray meltonian spray on my Suede shoes and Caviar chanels. I want to prevent some of the staining the Suede Caviar is prone to.


----------



## dooneybaby

I haven't even had my GST for a year and already a corner is damaged. It appears as though the orange layer is peeling. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## tutushopper

dooneybaby said:


> I haven't even had my GST for a year and already a corner is damaged. It appears as though the orange layer is peeling. Is there anything I can do?



Take it to Chanel for refurbishment.  Tell them it's under a year old (might want your receipt).  They will advise from there.  Best wishes!


----------



## LadyinLondon

If I've learned anything from TPF, it's that I'm going to scan all of my receipts the second I buy anything.


----------



## dooneybaby

tutushopper said:


> Take it to Chanel for refurbishment.  Tell them it's under a year old (might want your receipt).  They will advise from there.  Best wishes!


Thanks for the advice. I phoned the Neiman's where I bought the bag. The SA told me, interestingly, that although peeling at the corners isn't common, it seems to happen more often with the brighter colors. She told me to take it to any Chanel store in Neiman Marcus and they'll send if off for refurbishment, with about a 12-week wait. No problem, I'll do that.
It's interesting that I also phoned an actual Chanel boutique near my home and the SA's response there was that there's really nothing I can do. I never told him that the purchase was made at a Neiman's instead of a Chanel boutique. His apparent lack of knowledge was not what I anticipated.


----------



## biorin

I actually have quite a bit of corner wear on my black caviar classic flap. It is a few years old, and I haven't exactly babied it, but I'm not sure how that came about given the apparent indestructibility! I guess it's not just light colors.


----------



## momo721

I purchased a pre-loved jumbo caviar. Can anyone take a look at this pic and let me know what u think it is and how I should clean it? The one corner has some white in between the caviar. It's very hard to see, but I can't tell if it's leather fading or dirt!


----------



## Parriton

Hi all!

Does anyone have experience or information on Chanel spa in Europe? I heard that the Paris stores will only replace hardwear/chain but not do leather work/cleaning or redying? 

I recently bought a beautiful Chanel vintage shopper in caviar and since the corners are worn and the leather is somewhat tired I would really like to send it to Chanel for a spa treatment (chain needs replacement too) but would like to get some more information on where in Europe I should turn for best result! 

Guess "worst case senario"  I will have to book a trip to NY and bring it there since that seems to be a great option from what I can read here on the forum!


----------



## sjunky13

Caviar is a great leather, but if the bag is not piped, it will wear down. Flaps and GST's are not piped, so there will be wear off if used regularly and put down and rub off will happen. I see it happen more with newer caviar than with old. 
Chanel does service caviar and usually it comes back really good!


----------



## sjunky13

Parriton said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Does anyone have experience or information on Chanel spa in Europe? I heard that the Paris stores will only replace hardwear/chain but not do leather work/cleaning or redying?
> 
> I recently bought a beautiful Chanel vintage shopper in caviar and since the corners are worn and the leather is somewhat tired I would really like to send it to Chanel for a spa treatment (chain needs replacement too) but would like to get some more information on where in Europe I should turn for best result!
> 
> Guess "worst case senario"  I will have to book a trip to NY and bring it there since that seems to be a great option from what I can read here on the forum!



I am sure some one will guild you in Europe.    Or you can come to the states and go to NYC 58th street boutique and drop it off.


----------



## Parriton

@sjunky13
Thanks a lot for your reply! Will bring the bag to France this summer to check it at the Cannes store, if not I guess it will have to be NY! I love this bag and don't want to risk it turning out bad!


----------



## tutushopper

Parriton said:


> @sjunky13
> Thanks a lot for your reply! Will bring the bag to France this summer to check it at the Cannes store, if not I guess it will have to be NY! I love this bag and don't want to risk it turning out bad!



You might want to do this a lot sooner than later, since Chanel is doubling the price of refurbishment (at least in the U.S.) as of 1 July.


----------



## Parriton

tutushopper said:


> You might want to do this a lot sooner than later, since Chanel is doubling the price of refurbishment (at least in the U.S.) as of 1 July.


 
Thanks for letting me know!! Unfortunatly I won't even make it to France by then - I will get there on the 10th.  Hopefully U.S prices are raised before France prices.. But still, thanks again - at least I now know I probably have do dig deep in my wallet..


----------



## frylo

Hi. I have just purchased a classic flap m/lmin caviar black/gold . And it's gorgeous and shiny but I was checking it and I've noticed a tiny bit where the caviar is peeling / nicked. It's so minor my husband thinks I should keep it and not exchange. As we live 2 hours away from a chanel boutique exchanging will be a hassle. I will post a picture. Your views are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## frylo

This is it


----------



## frylo




----------



## tutushopper

frylo said:


> Hi. I have just purchased a classic flap m/lmin caviar black/gold . And it's gorgeous and shiny but I was checking it and I've noticed a tiny bit where the caviar is peeling / nicked. It's so minor my husband thinks I should keep it and not exchange. As we live 2 hours away from a chanel boutique exchanging will be a hassle. I will post a picture. Your views are appreciated. Thanks.



Are you sure it's not just extra glue on the material?  You might want to check for that, as another tpf member found that was the thing she thought was peeling caviar.  I hope that's all it is!


----------



## Saralle

Any advice on scuff/abrasion marks at the edges of my jumbo caviar?


----------



## tutushopper

Saralle said:


> Any advice on scuff/abrasion marks at the edges of my jumbo caviar?



I would first try some Cadillac boot and shoe care lotion or Meltonian boot and shoe care polish in delicate (clear) to see if that makes them not visible.  If not, you can always try a little Meltonian boot and shoe care polish in a color that matches your caviar bag on the edges to hide the abrasion marks; just try on an inconspicuous place first.  Put the polish onto a cloth, then dab that on the marks; let it dry then buff.  It only takes a tiny little bit.  I've not used this on caviar, but have used it on pebbled calf from other makers (the delicate Meltonian and the Cadillac) and it worked fine.  I've not had to use any colored polish on mine.  Just remember a tiny bit goes a long way.


----------



## lisabmiller

Unscented Huggies baby wipes! Just the right amount of cleansing and moisture! Works well on all my Chanel Caviar bags!!


----------



## aurevoirkids

anyone has like white spots on the caviar bags? i found a few yesterday.yikes!!! the SA said it tends to happen with leather bags :l however provided me with no solutions as to how to get rid of it.


----------



## tutushopper

aurevoirkids said:


> anyone has like white spots on the caviar bags? i found a few yesterday.yikes!!! the SA said it tends to happen with leather bags :l however provided me with no solutions as to how to get rid of it.



I have never had white spots on any leather bag.  Perhaps this is a product of your weather/humidity?  If so, they would likely be mold spots.  I'd ask the SA who told you that they tend to happen with leather bags how to clean them off.  If she knows enough to know they happen, she should know what they are and how to get rid of them.  Perhaps take the bag in and show the SA as they might be more helpful in person.  Cleaning mold (if that's what it is) is different than cleaning for dirt, as mold is made up of spores which will spread if they are not killed.  
http://www.ask.com/web?q=removing+m...ing+mold+from+leather&qsrc=999&o=102501&l=dir that is a search of many sites about removing mold from leather.


----------



## Saralle

It's the condition below..what can really help? Colour dye?


----------



## tutushopper

Saralle said:


> It's the condition below..what can really help? Colour dye?



I can't tell if you are referring to the corner wear or something else.  If the corner wear, then Meltonian boot and shoe care polish would help, but if it's mold, then you need to treat that.  Can you take a photo without flash in bright light so it's easier to see the "spots" on the bag you mentioned?


----------



## Saralle

Sorry abt the flash light..there's no white spots just the corner wear..there's no way chanel can restore the grainy caviar leather right? The cream u mention will merely just dye it black ?


----------



## tutushopper

Saralle said:


> Sorry abt the flash light..there's no white spots just the corner wear..there's no way chanel can restore the grainy caviar leather right? The cream u mention will merely just dye it black ?



Correct, there is no way to put back pebbles once they have been rubbed off.  The Meltonian boot & shoe care black polish (your bag is black, yes?) will put back the color so the lighter corner wear won't be apparent unless you look super closely at the bag.  It will just restore the color.  I don't know if it's necessary, but I'd finish it up with the delicate (clear) to condition after doing the color one.  I'm kinda OCD like that.  Remember it only takes a tiny dab to do this, so apply the black color sparingly (using a cloth or a q-tip and just to the area that's lighter, let it dry, then buff. That's when I'd then do a second step using the delicate conditioner.


----------



## Saralle

tutushopper said:


> Correct, there is no way to put back pebbles once they have been rubbed off.  The Meltonian boot & shoe care black polish (your bag is black, yes?) will put back the color so the lighter corner wear won't be apparent unless you look super closely at the bag.  It will just restore the color.  I don't know if it's necessary, but I'd finish it up with the delicate (clear) to condition after doing the color one.  I'm kinda OCD like that.  Remember it only takes a tiny dab to do this, so apply the black color sparingly (using a cloth or a q-tip and just to the area that's lighter, let it dry, then buff. That's when I'd then do a second step using the delicate conditioner.


Thk u for the great help! Will go purchase the polish..


----------



## tutushopper

Saralle said:


> Thk u for the great help! Will go purchase the polish..



You are very welcome!


----------



## bagchicka

I use a clean white eraser to take off any marks or dirt. It works very well- I actually got the idea from a chanel salesperson.


----------



## sdcalimomma

Great tips ladies!


----------



## AUTOGRAPHHOUND1

I had an issue like that with a couple corners and Chanel spa did wonders with it.   Mine was red so I really needed Chanel to match the color.  With black I guess you can try yourself.   But if there are some other issues you'd like worked on by Chanel on the bag... spa is a great choice.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I'm torn betwee caviar or lambskin for my first Chanel.  I finally narrowed it down to jumbo, double flap with gold hardware...but, I love the lambskin just not the endurance of it.  If I'm going to spend the most money I've spent on a bag, I want to love it and have it last.  Any thoughts?


----------



## xchrissie

Hi I just recently bought a beige chanel GST and I'm really worried of it getting stained!

Are these apple products useful?

http://www.applepolishes.com/

And if so how exactly do I use them and how often?


----------



## aqualily

I bought GST beige about 2 weeks ago, and afraid of it getting color transfer, I put some TUMI Leather conditioner. The TUMI SA said that this items, not only condition the leather but also as a protector againts color transfer.

But even though I did put some protection, I will always careful around jeans ^_^


----------



## 3babies

I have a beige caviar GST. I dont treat my bag with any protection leather and cleaner etc. after months using it, my bag still looks like brand new. I always bring the dustbag in side my bag. So when I am inside the plane, i put my bag inside the dustbag and put safely under the seat. Once I experience the colour transfer from my jeans in the near bottom of the bag. As soon as I notice I swipe with Dettol wet tissue and its completely gone. I think the caviar leather is a good choice for everyday bag. Simetimes I just wipe my bag with tissue paper after going outdoor for quite a while. It makes a dust not remain on my bag. The only change is GST will be sagging in a bottom if you have it quite long. Some people may think its a problem but for me I love it even more. It looks naturally cool and I dont like my bag too boxy and stiff.


----------



## lovely2008

i used a damp cloth (warm water) with johnson & johnson baby wash (yellow bottle) to clean my black & navy blue caviar to remove dirty white spots/dirt and sticky gum.  then i  wipe it dry with a non-alcohol baby wipe and let it air dry.  if you can't wait for it to dry, you can wipe it with a dry microfiber cloth.  i don't use any of those leather cleaner or conditioner.  my bag still look pretty new.


----------



## Brandlover2000

Tlcsuccess said:


> I'm torn betwee caviar or lambskin for my first Chanel.  I finally narrowed it down to jumbo, double flap with gold hardware...but, I love the lambskin just not the endurance of it.  If I'm going to spend the most money I've spent on a bag, I want to love it and have it last.  Any thoughts?


Go with caviar so you can use it easily dear


----------



## Tuymiu

Brandlover2000 said:


> Go with caviar so you can use it easily dear




Caviar, especially for bigger bags like the jumbo.


----------



## Tuymiu

xchrissie said:


> Hi I just recently bought a beige chanel GST and I'm really worried of it getting stained!
> 
> 
> 
> Are these apple products useful?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.applepolishes.com/
> 
> 
> 
> And if so how exactly do I use them and how often?




I bought a 2008 pre-loved caviar PTT not too long ago.  It is in pristine condition, but I wanted to clean and condition it after carrying it for about a month.  I used the applecare conditioner to clean and condition it.  I applied a small amount all over the bag using a soft cloth.  Then using a flannel cloth, I dried the bag.  I used the AppleCare conditioner on it a couple times now and my bag looks the same, always clean.


----------



## Tuymiu

Tuymiu said:


> I bought a 2008 pre-loved caviar PTT not too long ago.  It is in pristine condition, but I wanted to clean and condition it after carrying it for about a month.  I used the applecare conditioner to clean and condition it.  I applied a small amount all over the bag using a soft cloth.  Then using a flannel cloth, I dried the bag.  I used the AppleCare conditioner on it a couple times now and my bag looks the same, always clean.





Before:




After:


----------



## Tuymiu

AUTOGRAPHHOUND1 said:


> I had an issue like that with a couple corners and Chanel spa did wonders with it.   Mine was red so I really needed Chanel to match the color.  With black I guess you can try yourself.   But if there are some other issues you'd like worked on by Chanel on the bag... spa is a great choice.




If the corners on colored caviar bags are chaffed / rubbed, will a spa get it back to near perfect condition.  Will Chanel apply color to the rubbed corners?  How much is a spa?  Can you please post before and after pictures?  TIA


----------



## Yijingchan

Hi
I just got a preloved metallic caviar. Anyone can advise me how to care for it? Is it the same as my black caviar which is almost maintainence free? I have heard the metallic caviar may peel... Is that true


----------



## ang3lina33

Is there anything that will make caviar shinier? I have a 4 year old caviar flap in black and its dull compared to my new caviar GST


----------



## tutushopper

ang3lina33 said:


> Is there anything that will make caviar shinier? I have a 4 year old caviar flap in black and its dull compared to my new caviar GST



You can try conditioning it with Cadillac or Meltonian.


----------



## ms.affliction

Chanel gave me a great hint, use Coach brand leather cleaner & moisturizer, excellent fix and cheap!


----------



## bakeacookie

Cadillac is better than the coach one. It's just as cheap too, and what the SA and SCP Chanel told me they use. 

Coach moisturizer and cleaner seems too runny/watery and I end up using more. 

Just my experience.


----------



## Piarpreet

Any difference between caviar and caviar matte? I feel this bag will color transfer and if i moisturize it it will darken


----------



## Piarpreet




----------



## ms.affliction

Gorgeous color! For the colored caviars I use clear shoe polish for the moisturuzer, of course it darkens slightly at first but it lightens back up, make sure to use a super super soft terry cloth or really old t-shirt. I just completely redid a black matte bag and it looks like the first day I got it, but I added extra coats to make it a little more shiny &#9786;&#65039;&#128144;


----------



## Vaninnocent

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2556082


What IS this bag???? It's an AMAZING color!!! I don't use anything to treat my caviars.  I have the same experience that other have had -- sort of seems stain proof  and waterproof!


----------



## tutushopper

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2556082



This bag had known issues when it was sold last year.  The pebbles were worn off some bags new in the box.  Chanel cannot refurbish this material, either.  I'd not want to tell you to put anything on this particular leather treatment for fear it would mess up the bag.  It's a dirt magnet, so I fear it would soak up anything you put on it and cause stains.


----------



## Piarpreet

This breaks my heart. A big investment on my first chanel bag :/ and i might not even be able to wear it...


----------



## tutushopper

Piarpreet said:


> This breaks my heart. A big investment on my first chanel bag :/ and i might not even be able to wear it...



Did you recently buy this?  If on a resale site, can you return it as you now know it's not a long term use bag?


----------



## Piarpreet

tutushopper said:


> Did you recently buy this?  If on a resale site, can you return it as you now know it's not a long term use bag?




Ebay but no returns.  well now i feel stupid... I was excited about the color. Now i'm scared!


----------



## tutushopper

Piarpreet said:


> Ebay but no returns.  well now i feel stupid... I was excited about the color. Now i'm scared!



Nothing on ebay is no returns.  They advertise right on the site that if you aren't happy you can return the item.  You bought a bag you thought was fine.  It's not fine, it's made from a material that can't be refurbished and has bits probably already worn off.  That means SNAD.  Go on over to the ebay boards and see how it works.  

If you keep that bag, you should be worried.  It's not a consumer friendly material.


----------



## Piarpreet

tutushopper said:


> Nothing on ebay is no returns.  They advertise right on the site that if you aren't happy you can return the item.  You bought a bag you thought was fine.  It's not fine, it's made from a material that can't be refurbished and has bits probably already worn off.  That means SNAD.  Go on over to the ebay boards and see how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep that bag, you should be worried.  It's not a consumer friendly material.




The bad thing is that i payed through paypal not ebay because it was cheaper. #noobproblems


----------



## chic2014

Hi everyone,

I just got this Easy caviar flap a few days ago, and already got color transfer on it from a black coat  The caviar on the bag is much softer and less shiny than on GST and PST for instance, and now I'm worried I can't get it off. Any suggestions on what products might remove the color transfer?? I'm getting desperate...


----------



## Valentine2014

chic2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this Easy caviar flap a few days ago, and already got color transfer on it from a black coat  The caviar on the bag is much softer and less shiny than on GST and PST for instance, and now I'm worried I can't get it off. Any suggestions on what products might remove the color transfer?? I'm getting desperate...



Maybe magic eraser?


----------



## JasmineLai

Valentine2014 said:


> Maybe magic eraser?


Magic eraser is too abrasive. Maybe try cadillac leather cleaner first


----------



## YEANETT

ms.affliction said:


> Gorgeous color! For the colored caviars I use clear shoe polish for the moisturuzer, of course it darkens slightly at first but it lightens back up, make sure to use a super super soft terry cloth or really old t-shirt. I just completely redid a black matte bag and it looks like the first day I got it, but I added extra coats to make it a little more shiny &#9786;&#65039;&#128144;




Ms. Affliction may I ask how did you redid your black matte bag? Just curious to know&#128522;. Did you do it on your own or through Chanel? And if you don't mind would you post a picture? I would love to learn! Tia &#128522;


----------



## YEANETT

Chanbal said:


> Ive used Apple and Lovin My Bags products in my bags (Chanel, Balenciaga, etc) and they are all good. However, in an attempt to recover a backpack that I thought it wasnt that good to send to Chanel for refurbishment (I barely use it), I came across Bick 4 leather conditioner. In my opinion it is not only much cheaper, but it is a better product.




Chanbal, may I ask if you are still happy today with the Bick 4 leather conditioner? Do you still use it? Do you use it on light and dark color bags to condition or stain remover? Do you mind telling me where you purchased the Bick 4? TIA!!!!

Btw, I also use lovin my bags, apple guard and Cadillac


----------



## Chanbal

YEANETT said:


> Chanbal, may I ask if you are still happy today with the Bick 4 leather conditioner? Do you still use it? Do you use it on light and dark color bags to condition or stain remover? Do you mind telling me where you purchased the Bick 4? TIA!!!!
> 
> Btw, I also use lovin my bags, apple guard and Cadillac



Hi Yeanett, Bick 4 is a good product, but I have not been using it lately. My last project was to waterproof light colored Chanel bags, and I am still recovering from the strong smell. I would say that Bick 4 is comparable to Cadillac, so you may not need it.


----------



## ms.affliction




----------



## ms.affliction

YEANETT said:


> Ms. Affliction may I ask how did you redid your black matte bag? Just curious to know&#128522;. Did you do it on your own or through Chanel? And if you don't mind would you post a picture? I would love to learn! Tia &#128522;



  Hi! Sorry for the delay but realized my post was deleted because I put a web link in it - I will post a picture of the black  matte when I get home but here is a picture of the blue matte I just  reconditioned:

This is what I do for the caviar's:
*Use Coach Cleaner. Let dry for half an hour.
*Use Coach Moisturizer. 2x. Rub in very well. Let Dry.
*Use Boot shiner. Kiwi is the brand I used. Apply it twice and buff the crap out of it.
*Vaseline if you want more shine. You must keep buffing until you want to take a nap - lol

It is alot of work but I make it look like it did when I bought it at Chanel. And it saves you $250-500.....I think Chanel charges $500 nowadays but not quite sure.

I hope this helps!


----------



## ms.affliction




----------



## TBL

Hello Ladies,

I hope you can help me. I have two Chanel bags in caviar and I love them because they are low maintenance. I did something silly the other day and now my bag has a sticky residue on it. We went to a concert and I put the sticker they gave us on my halfmoon bag instead on my shirt  I removed the sticker when we got home but it left a sticky residue and dull look behind. What can I clean it with? I tried kiwi leather cleaner it helped a little but didnt remove it completely.


----------



## ms.affliction

Coach Leather Cleaner. Works like a charm. You'll thank me later  may need 2 applications. Follow with a moisturizer (can use Coach as well) AFTER it is completely dry &#9786;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## hja

Can we use Collonil Leather Gel?  This is the gel recommended by Mulberry.  On the mulberry website, this is stated:

Collonil Leather Gel is a solvent-free gentle gel to improve the water resistance of certain leathers. It can help leather to resist dirt and moisture. This leather gel can be used on- Natural Leather; Printed Leather; Pebbled Leather; Soft Spongy Leather; Glazed Goat; Soft Buffalo; Glossy Buffalo; Glossy Goat; Spongy Pebbled; Soft Calf; Nappa; and Reverse Croc Print.

Any info on this is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Loveshopz7

chic2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this Easy caviar flap a few days ago, and already got color transfer on it from a black coat  The caviar on the bag is much softer and less shiny than on GST and PST for instance, and now I'm worried I can't get it off. Any suggestions on what products might remove the color transfer?? I'm getting desperate...


Try using jergens lotion on a cotton ball, try it on a little bit see if it clear it, dont put too much though then wipe it ith a dry cotton ball. Goodluck!


----------



## tutushopper

hja said:


> Can we use Collonil Leather Gel?  This is the gel recommended by Mulberry.  On the mulberry website, this is stated:
> 
> Collonil Leather Gel is a solvent-free gentle gel to improve the water resistance of certain leathers. It can help leather to resist dirt and moisture. This leather gel can be used on- Natural Leather; Printed Leather; Pebbled Leather; Soft Spongy Leather; Glazed Goat; Soft Buffalo; Glossy Buffalo; Glossy Goat; Spongy Pebbled; Soft Calf; Nappa; and Reverse Croc Print.
> 
> Any info on this is greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Yes, you can use this product on caviar or any other form of calf leather (caviar is pebbled calf).  It's actually does work on all of those named leathers above.


----------



## tutushopper

chic2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this Easy caviar flap a few days ago, and already got color transfer on it from a black coat  The caviar on the bag is much softer and less shiny than on GST and PST for instance, and now I'm worried I can't get it off. Any suggestions on what products might remove the color transfer?? I'm getting desperate...





Loveshopz7 said:


> Try using jergens lotion on a cotton ball, try it on a little bit see if it clear it, dont put too much though then wipe it ith a dry cotton ball. Goodluck!



I would not use a face cream on a leather bag unless you had no other choice and were desperate to get a stain out right away at that moment. There are many other things you can use to lift stains from a leather bag, especially calf (again, caviar is pebbled calf).


----------



## hja

tutushopper said:


> Yes, you can use this product on caviar or any other form of calf leather (caviar is pebbled calf).  It's actually does work on all of those named leathers above.



ThanksTutu! Do you think it wld also work on reissue leather? I think Reissue is distressed calf skin but seems so much more fragile than caviar.


----------



## tutushopper

hja said:


> ThanksTutu! Do you think it wld also work on reissue leather? I think Reissue is distressed calf skin but seems so much more fragile than caviar.



Calf is calf, so it will work on any type of calf (it also works for lamb, which actually is more delicate).  Aged calf is one of the most forgiving materials Chanel uses.  Any scratches just blend in.


----------



## ms.affliction

To remove color transfer use baby wipes, if that doesn't work, coach leather cleaner. Did you have success with anything yet?


----------



## South Beach

ms.affliction said:


> To remove color transfer use baby wipes, if that doesn't work, coach leather cleaner. Did you have success with anything yet?




Do you like a certain brand of baby wipes? When I perused the grocery
isle the other day I had no idea there were so many brands. I started reading ingredients and they vary widely.
TIA


----------



## ms.affliction

South Beach said:


> Do you like a certain brand of baby wipes? When I perused the grocery
> isle the other day I had no idea there were so many brands. I started reading ingredients and they vary widely.
> TIA


I use huggies natural care (and on my own baby lol) because there are no chemicals in the ingredients. I think the aloe helps the leather, too. But stay away from anything with fragrance. I carry my diaper bag and wear my Chanel, if the bag gets dirty I just whip out a wipe and back to looking new! lol  I just picked up a really nice leather cleaner I would also recommend "Cadillac" brand from a local shoe cobbler. It cleaned the caviar really well. I would try it on any color caviar because it's just a clear gel. Good luck! Let me know what happens!


----------



## South Beach

ms.affliction said:


> I use huggies natural care (and on my own baby lol) because there are no chemicals in the ingredients. I think the aloe helps the leather, too. But stay away from anything with fragrance. I carry my diaper bag and wear my Chanel, if the bag gets dirty I just whip out a wipe and back to looking new! lol  I just picked up a really nice leather cleaner I would also recommend "Cadillac" brand from a local shoe cobbler. It cleaned the caviar really well. I would try it on any color caviar because it's just a clear gel. Good luck! Let me know what happens!




Thank you so much! Will pick the natural ones up next trip. I can only imagine how organized you are - that's a prop! &#128522;


----------



## hja

tutushopper said:


> Calf is calf, so it will work on any type of calf (it also works for lamb, which actually is more delicate).  Aged calf is one of the most forgiving materials Chanel uses.  Any scratches just blend in.



Thanks Tutu. Will use it on my jumbo and reissue.


----------



## Ms_mariam88

You can use wet wipes to clean your bag I think it's the best way to clean the bag


----------



## peachiesncream

I was wondering how everyone dealt with the corners rubbing off? I got my wallet 6 months ago, and the corners are already rubbing off. Its really annoying when the wallet cost so much!


----------



## tutushopper

peachiesncream said:


> I was wondering how everyone dealt with the corners rubbing off? I got my wallet 6 months ago, and the corners are already rubbing off. Its really annoying when the wallet cost so much!



Do you mean the pebbling is wearing off the leather or the entire leather is rubbing off?  Photos are helpful.


----------



## Arlene619

ms.affliction said:


> Coach Leather Cleaner. Works like a charm. You'll thank me later  may need 2 applications. Follow with a moisturizer (can use Coach as well) AFTER it is completely dry &#9786;&#65039;&#128077;



Do you think this is ok to use on colored caviar (red) and/or plain black? I'm scared to use it. Lol. Or should I try baby wipes?  I just got my boy in blk and I want to keep him clean.  Any advice helps. Thanks


----------



## Parriton

The other day I was at Chanel in NYC handing in a vintage caviar bag for spa and when we started talking about caring for Chanel bags the SA gave me the advice to use Meltonian 'delicate cream' as it both conditions and cleans! I took a pic of the jar she had behind the counter. I see that someone has mentioned Meltonian earlier in the thread and concidering they recommend it at the Chanel store it should (I guess!?!!) be good!! I will definitely buy and try myself! &#128092; We didn't talk about the effect on different leathers or colors but the bag I handed in is black caviar.


----------



## tutushopper

Arlene619 said:


> Do you think this is ok to use on colored caviar (red) and/or plain black? I'm scared to use it. Lol. Or should I try baby wipes?  I just got my boy in blk and I want to keep him clean.  Any advice helps. Thanks



Take a look at the lambskin leather care for Chanel and look in the Hermes section for suggestions by Docride.  Both will give you great products that work on calf (caviar is calf).


----------



## Lillypad8

I took my caviar woc out to a summer wedding and got wine spilled on it by the waiter lol my face twisted into a look of sheer horror but it seemed fine afterwards.


----------



## summerpink

tutushopper said:


> Yes, you can use this product on caviar or any other form of calf leather (caviar is pebbled calf). It's actually does work on all of those named leathers above.


 
Hi tutu, have you used both collonil leather gel and cadillac leaher cream? Which one is better? Is it necessary to apply these two leather prouducts on brand new caviar flaps first before carry?


----------



## KittyKat65

So, my son's thermos of water was in my navy caviar GST this morning and half of it leaked.  Now, the bottom of my bag and the corners are water stained.  What do I do??  Will it need to be re-dyed?  There is quite a color difference.  Is this a Chanel job or a Lovinmybags job?  I have had this bag for 9 months only and I am so devastated.


----------



## tutushopper

KittyKat65 said:


> So, my son's thermos of water was in my navy caviar GST this morning and half of it leaked.  Now, the bottom of my bag and the corners are water stained.  What do I do??  Will it need to be re-dyed?  There is quite a color difference.  Is this a Chanel job or a Lovinmybags job?  I have had this bag for 9 months only and I am so devastated.



Before I start farming out the bag, I'd try to dab as much of the water out as possible, then let it air dry and see what it looks like in 24 hours.


----------



## KittyKat65

I dried it out with paper towel and then put it under a hand drier (I was out with my son and not at home).  It is still damp, so I am letting it air dry.


----------



## OFELIA123

This is unfortunate to hear. Personally, I would never place any liquid items, pens or anything of that sort in my GST or other designer bags because I would never want to risk ruining my bags. I agree with Tutushopper and just dab as much water as I can out of it and just place it somewhere and leave it for it to get air dried. I would not put it under a hand dryer or hair dryer. You might end up damaging the leather. Good luck I hope the water stains disappear and it looks good as new soon!!


----------



## Stacy31

KittyKat65 said:


> So, my son's thermos of water was in my navy caviar GST this morning and half of it leaked.  Now, the bottom of my bag and the corners are water stained.  What do I do??  Will it need to be re-dyed?  There is quite a color difference.  Is this a Chanel job or a Lovinmybags job?  I have had this bag for 9 months only and I am so devastated.





At least it was only water!!  I used a magic eraser on the inside of my GST and it removed all of the stains~I have the black one.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

OFELIA123 said:


> This is unfortunate to hear. Personally, I would never place any liquid items, pens or anything of that sort in my GST or other designer bags because I would never want to risk ruining my bags.


 
I agree with this - I never put anything liquid (or pens) in my bag either and I don't even put a lip gloss in there unless it is in a pouch with a vinyl inside so it wont leak. I am pedantic about this - BUT of course hindsight is always the best teacher and accidents do happen. I would contact Chanel and ask them for advice and definatley not use any artificial heat such as dryers or heaters.
I hope it all turns out well, once it dries out it may only be a tiny water stain?
I know what it is like to do something stupid and have regret - we all been there :cry:


----------



## BigAkoya

If it's only water, I think it should dry out fine.  Let it air dry.  Don't use hot heat.  

I've done that before to my GSTs... I always lug around a bottle of water with me.  Had a couple of spills but they dried out fine.  

Wishing yours works out.  Just wait a day or two.. Air dry only.  No sun, no heat.

Oh, and if the bottom is wet, you need to hang it so the bottom has air.  I used a hanger.  The bottom should not be sitting on anything.


----------



## BigAkoya

Let me be more specific on the hanger in case you wish to do this.

I used two hangers, one for each strap. So the bag is between each hanger and nicely balanced.


----------



## baghagg

iPhone owners are frequently advised to put their wet phones in (dry) rice to absorb excess moisture...  Wondering if dry rice in the bottom of your bag would help...


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks everyone for the advice.  24 hours later and it has dried out.  There are a few faint stains, but they are at the bottom of the bag where they won't be seen.  Lesson learned.  I dodged a bullet here.  I also feel lucky in that my iPad, iPhone, iPod, camera and other items didn't get destroyed.  My Chanel wallet did get wet, but dried out fine.  My car seat was wet, but the leather absorbed the water quickly in the Texas heat and it did not stain.  Phew.

Oh, and to clarify, I used a hand drier on a cold setting to dry the excess water.


----------



## Chanbal

KittyKat65 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice.  24 hours later and it has dried out.  There are a few faint stains, but they are at the bottom of the bag where they won't be seen.  Lesson learned.  I dodged a bullet here.  I also feel lucky in that my iPad, iPhone, iPod, camera and other items didn't get destroyed.  My Chanel wallet did get wet, but dried out fine.  My car seat was wet, but the leather absorbed the water quickly in the Texas heat and it did not stain.  Phew.
> 
> Oh, and to clarify, I used a hand drier on a cold setting to dry the excess water.


Now that the bag has dried out, I would apply a small amount of cadillac leather conditioner (or other similar product) to it.


----------



## OsloChic

baghagg said:


> iPhone owners are frequently advised to put their wet phones in (dry) rice to absorb excess moisture...  Wondering if dry rice in the bottom of your bag would help...



That might work!  I used potato starch on a leather stain the other day and it did pull moisture out. Rice will be less messy inside a bag I suppose


----------



## rebpin

Winter is coming soon, can caviar leather be taken out in the snow?


----------



## snowbubble

OsloChic said:


> That might work!  I used potato starch on a leather stain the other day and it did pull moisture out. Rice will be less messy inside a bag I suppose




I did that with leather items (NOT Chanel), it definitely dries up the leather. So I used moisture after rice. 

It smells like rice though afterwards. Haha


----------



## ms.affliction

Absolutely, just waterproof it with a double layer of moisturizer


----------



## OsloChic

Hi everyone I have a question for you experts 

I've been through this thread and it seems the consensus is that caviar doesn't need to be treated with anything. 

I do wonder if there is something I can do (except be super careful) to protect the corners on my jumbo classic as they seem to be the weak spot. The jumbo ia so big that I kinda have to put it down/on tables here and there and not keep it in my lap. 

Any tips on this?


----------



## tutushopper

OsloChic said:


> Hi everyone I have a question for you experts
> 
> I've been through this thread and it seems the consensus is that caviar doesn't need to be treated with anything.
> 
> I do wonder if there is something I can do (except be super careful) to protect the corners on my jumbo classic as they seem to be the weak spot. The jumbo ia so big that I kinda have to put it down/on tables here and there and not keep it in my lap.
> 
> Any tips on this?



You can definitely treat it with waterproofing, etc., but to protect the corners, you'd need to have some sort of "bumpers" on them to prevent the type of wear you are talking of.  Caviar is just calf, so anything that you can treat calf with, you can treat caviar with.  Cow is cow.


----------



## princessping

Hi. 

My friend is in us. 

I would like to check where can she get meltonian delicate cream 170, apple care conditioner and cadillac leather cleaner recommended by tpf friends. 

She went to walmart and could not find them. 

She is doing a short stay over in us. Hopefully can recommend some popular places to get the items. 

Thanks.


----------



## tutushopper

princessping said:


> Hi.
> 
> My friend is in us.
> 
> I would like to check where can she get meltonian delicate cream 170, apple care conditioner and cadillac leather cleaner recommended by tpf friends.
> 
> She went to walmart and could not find them.
> 
> She is doing a short stay over in us. Hopefully can recommend some popular places to get the items.
> 
> Thanks.



Shoe repair places have them, I heard Nordstrom carries Cadillac; you can also buy them from Amazon and ebay.  I'm not sure about the apple care as I don't have that one, but I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## missTeresaDee

tutushopper said:


> Shoe repair places have them, I heard Nordstrom carries Cadillac; you can also buy them from Amazon and ebay.  I'm not sure about the apple care as I don't have that one, but I'm sure someone will chime in.



Amazon carries apple care but I think u might have to pay shipping.


----------



## artax

Does anyone knows what can I repair the corners? How can I make them shine!?


----------



## OsloChic

tutushopper said:


> You can definitely treat it with waterproofing, etc., but to protect the corners, you'd need to have some sort of "bumpers" on them to prevent the type of wear you are talking of.  Caviar is just calf, so anything that you can treat calf with, you can treat caviar with.  Cow is cow.



Ah yes, I think that would be a good investment if I can find something that looks ok. Thanks! 

Probably going to waterproof too, it does rain a lot here and I feel like the caviar should withstand a little moisture


----------



## Stacy31

3babies said:


> I have a beige caviar GST. I dont treat my bag with any protection leather and cleaner etc. after months using it, my bag still looks like brand new. I always bring the dustbag in side my bag. So when I am inside the plane, i put my bag inside the dustbag and put safely under the seat. Once I experience the colour transfer from my jeans in the near bottom of the bag. As soon as I notice I swipe with Dettol wet tissue and its completely gone. I think the caviar leather is a good choice for everyday bag. Simetimes I just wipe my bag with tissue paper after going outdoor for quite a while. It makes a dust not remain on my bag. The only change is GST will be sagging in a bottom if you have it quite long. Some people may think its a problem but for me I love it even more. It looks naturally cool and I dont like my bag too boxy and stiff.





Hello! I just found this post while perusing the forum.  Would you mind sharing how your beige GST is holding up now?  I just purchased the Beige Jumbo and I'd appreciate any advice you have to care for it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## waugse

Hey ladies

I'm just sitting in a train somewhere in the nowhere between Germany and Austria and I'm pretty much in tears right now. My water bottle broke in my bag and my gorgeous lime green caviar wallet sat in a puddle of ink and water for about 5 minutes until I noticed. Now there is an awful huge stain that I cannot wipe off. It will take me another two hours till I'm off the train, what shall I do? Shall I dry it or keep it wet? Is there any hope at all?

I'm so upset, I know it's a mere wallet that can be replaced but I had an awfully long day full of doctors appointments far away from home to weigh the risks of a reconstructive nose surgery - I lost most of my nose in a car accident and look like quite the monster now. And now this happens with my wallet, when I'm usually the most careful person with my things.

If any of you ladies have experience with that kind of damage, what would you recommend? Let it dry? Keep it wet?

I'm trying to upload pictures, but it always tells me the files are too big. No idea how to resize them on an iphone.

Much love!


----------



## MaryJoe84

I would as first let it simply dry and do nothing else! My lambskin fuchsia mini got a bit wet a few times when I was in Paris last month because of rain and I simply let it dry and no marks/spots or something else remained

But since you wrote there's ink, too, maybe there will remain spots... If that's the case I would go to a Chanel boutique and ask what to do.. Maybe they can sent it to Chanel Spa to get it cleaned


----------



## waugse

Yes, the blue hue is not wetness, it's ink. I'm so upset, I was just one moment off guard and dozed off and that ******* water bottle opened over a receipt. I assume they'll say they can't do anything once it's dry and I'll only return to London in a week... No chance to bring it into chanel before. Well, I guess I need to say good bye to this one. What an utter waste of money, I'm so furious with my stupid self.


----------



## OFELIA123

I'm sorry to hear that :/ I would just let it air dry and not touch it in fear that I might make it worse. I don't see any apparent ink marks on the wallet. It just looks wet. I hope your day turns around and your wallet dries and looks just as good as new! Good luck


----------



## waugse

I know the blue looks like wetness, but it sat in a wet puddle of ink that came off a stamp of a receipt. It is discoloured by dyed water that seeped into it, hence it looks so even and doesn't show spots. It's dry now and the blue colour is the same. As a test I also wetted a clean corner with clean water and it didn't develop that blue hue there.


----------



## i love louie

waugse said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I'm just sitting in a train somewhere in the nowhere between Germany and Austria and I'm pretty much in tears right now. My water bottle broke in my bag and my gorgeous lime green caviar wallet sat in a puddle of ink and water for about 5 minutes until I noticed. Now there is an awful huge stain that I cannot wipe off. It will take me another two hours till I'm off the train, what shall I do? Shall I dry it or keep it wet? Is there any hope at all?
> 
> I'm so upset, I know it's a mere wallet that can be replaced but I had an awfully long day full of doctors appointments far away from home to weigh the risks of a reconstructive nose surgery - I lost most of my nose in a car accident and look like quite the monster now. And now this happens with my wallet, when I'm usually the most careful person with my things.
> 
> If any of you ladies have experience with that kind of damage, what would you recommend? Let it dry? Keep it wet?
> 
> I'm trying to upload pictures, but it always tells me the files are too big. No idea how to resize them on an iphone.
> 
> Much love!


I am so sorry girlie. try not to beat yourself up about it though, things happen. I am not sure if you can fix it but since the whole wallet isn't ruined, I would still use it. I am sorry to hear about your car accident . I am sure that you don't look like a monster . I hope you can get your nose and your wallet fixed. I am sending you hugs and best wishes!!


----------



## waugse

Thank you all so much for your support, Maryjoe, Ofelia and i love Louie! I really appreciate it! I will try make up removal wipes before giving up. A few months ago I got new nude suede heels and when I first wore them got a huge blue ink stain on them. No idea how, I mean how in the world do I manage to find ink even on the frikkin street ... Anyway, I used body shop eye make up remover on a q-tip to dab it off and managed to get rid of maybe 80% of the discolouration. Back then I assumed, a slight hue remained because I had already let the ink dry for a few days until I tried the eye make up remover. So if I keep the wallet slightly moist now, maybe it's gonna go. But of course I didn't bring the eye make remover from London to Austria, so I can't do it before buying one tomorrow morning (it's 9:30 PM now and I'm still on that train) ... So chances are the colour transfer is sealed by then. We'll see, if it works I'll share it here.


----------



## calflu

Sorry to hear that

Tutu's friend tried makeup remover and Meltonian. You can google that

Also you might want to read this old thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/color-transfer-my-red-caviar-jumbo-thats-ok-421851.html


----------



## LovEmAll

So sorry to hear that.  I would definitely just let it dry and then take it to a chanel store.  It is a beautiful wallet.  If they can't do anything about it, try to sell it and use it as an excuse to buy a new one ....(trying to look at the bright side)

Good luck with your surgery...and remember that at the end of the day it is just a wallet.


----------



## cuhlee

waugse said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sitting in a train somewhere in the nowhere between Germany and Austria and I'm pretty much in tears right now. My water bottle broke in my bag and my gorgeous lime green caviar wallet sat in a puddle of ink and water for about 5 minutes until I noticed. Now there is an awful huge stain that I cannot wipe off. It will take me another two hours till I'm off the train, what shall I do? Shall I dry it or keep it wet? Is there any hope at all?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so upset, I know it's a mere wallet that can be replaced but I had an awfully long day full of doctors appointments far away from home to weigh the risks of a reconstructive nose surgery - I lost most of my nose in a car accident and look like quite the monster now. And now this happens with my wallet, when I'm usually the most careful person with my things.
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you ladies have experience with that kind of damage, what would you recommend? Let it dry? Keep it wet?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to upload pictures, but it always tells me the files are too big. No idea how to resize them on an iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> Much love!




Wow, that is absolutely awful! I am so sorry to hear about your accident and your wallet! First, there is no way you look like a monster-- I am sure you are beautiful and everything will be okay. As far as as your wallet goes, I too would recommend going to Chanel to see if the spa can do anything to help (I think they dye bags so you never know!) but in the meantime, I'd try the makeup remover or if you can find a leather cleaner at a nearby store  (I like Cadillac boot and shoe care) that may be better to help lift some of the color while also moisturizing the wallet.  I know that it's been used to remove transferred color on light leather bags in the past so hopefully it'll work for you too! Good luck with everything! I have a feeling your luck will turn around soon


----------



## Luv iz Louis

It may look better in a week or two once fully dried - I would still use it too. Is there any chance you can claim for this under your house insurance policy?


----------



## happychappy

My bag was looking dry and lack moisture so i decided to bite the bullet and use kiwi zanolin. I had done my researchand heard bout appleguard and meltonian but it is not accessible in Australia. The results were amazing! Brought life right back to bag. Looks almost brand new. Sooooo happy with the results


----------



## happychappy

Wish i had done a before shot! Loving the results


----------



## ms.affliction

I'm sorry to hear what happened. I send my good luck to you. Easy solution, send to Chanel when you're stationary and they will re paint for $85-100. Have a great weekend! &#128144;


----------



## cathy_1005111

hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?


----------



## kittymoomoo

cathy_1005111 said:


> hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?



In my opinion the missing hologram sticker would truly concern me. It should be there on a new store bought flap. I bought my jumbo just 2 months ago, and if this happened to me I would march right back and exchange it.  Good luck dear.&#128522;


----------



## cathy_1005111

hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!! i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal? means it has been used by others? or it is a displayed bag?


----------



## cathy_1005111

kittymoomoo said:


> In my opinion the missing hologram sticker would truly concern me. It should be there on a new store bought flap. I bought my jumbo just 2 months ago, and if this happened to me I would march right back and exchange it.  Good luck dear.&#128522;


thanks a lot for your reply  how about the button problem? do you think it should be horizontal when locked?


----------



## tutushopper

cathy_1005111 said:


> hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!!   i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal?  means it has been used by others?  or it is a displayed bag?





cathy_1005111 said:


> hi ladies, I have a big problem about classic flap medium please please help!! i bought it yesterday in chanel boutique but today found the button ( in the middle of CC logo) is not totally horizontal when locked and the hologram sticker has been taken off by someone and lost its stickness... is this normal? means it has been used by others? or it is a displayed bag?



Hi,
You should take the bag back.  There is absolutely no reason a bag should have a hologram sticker that has been removed as well as a wonky turnlock.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

happychappy said:


> Wish i had done a before shot! Loving the results


 
Thank you for this, I live in Oz too, so shall have to try and find this product. Have you tried it on Lamb?


----------



## happychappy

Luv iz Louis said:


> Thank you for this, I live in Oz too, so shall have to try and find this product. Have you tried it on Lamb?



Yeh i used it on my vintage navy lambskin and it worked a treat! I got it from coles in the shoe section


----------



## Luv iz Louis

happychappy said:


> Yeh i used it on my vintage navy lambskin and it worked a treat! I got it from coles in the shoe section


 
Oh cool, I shall have to try to get it when next doing the groceries in Coles. Yay


----------



## waugse

Hi you guys, I just wanted to thank you again for all the kind support and the encouragement! 

When I finally got off the train that night, I ran into the next 24 hours store and bought make up removing wipes (non-alcoholic ones). During the cab ride home I kept a wipe on the stain, hoping it might "draw out" the ink (there was no way to wipe off anything, the ink had already penetrated the leather). No improvement when I arrived home. So I took it to the next level and lathered the stain with my 2-in-1 facial wash by Garnier, it's a fairly new product and combines facial wash + make up remover. Nevertheless, the stain remained the same and my mom started pulling out her industrial bleach (  ), so I called it a night, laid the wallet flat open on its back on my bedsheets and went to sleep. 

Next morning: The stain was gone!! 

The concerned area has lost a bit of the caviar texture, it's not as deeply grained anymore, but the blue ink has completely been neutralized by the facial wash. I'm beyond relieved! 

That's the second time now that I've made great experiences with gentle (!!) make up removers when it comes to leather emergencies!


----------



## MsLVinDC

waugse said:


> Hi you guys, I just wanted to thank you again for all the kind support and the encouragement!
> 
> When I finally got off the train that night, I ran into the next 24 hours store and bought make up removing wipes (non-alcoholic ones). During the cab ride home I kept a wipe on the stain, hoping it might "draw out" the ink (there was no way to wipe off anything, the ink had already penetrated the leather). No improvement when I arrived home. So I took it to the next level and lathered the stain with my 2-in-1 facial wash by Garnier, it's a fairly new product and combines facial wash + make up remover. Nevertheless, the stain remained the same and my mom started pulling out her industrial bleach (  ), so I called it a night, laid the wallet flat open on its back on my bedsheets and went to sleep.
> 
> Next morning: The stain was gone!!
> 
> The concerned area has lost a bit of the caviar texture, it's not as deeply grained anymore, but the blue ink has completely been neutralized by the facial wash. I'm beyond relieved!
> 
> That's the second time now that I've made great experiences with gentle (!!) make up removers when it comes to leather emergencies!




Yay!!! I'm so glad it worked out for you!


----------



## julietoscar

Has anyone tried the Zelikovitz top coat on the piping/corners of their caviar bags? (Pls refer to this Balanciaga thread). I've used the top coat on my Balenciaga city with great results. I am wondering if I should try it on my brand new WOC (my only Chanel piece). I plan on using my WOC a lot and would love to try and keep the corners and piping in good condition.

Here is the description of the Zelikovitz Acrylic Leather Sheen Satin top coat (from ebay store): A flexible water repellent coating for dyed or polished leathers leaving a satin finish once dried. Apply by spray, sponge or brush.


----------



## chanel-girl

I had my caviar jumbo in the dust bag and box with the chain inside and when the floors were refinished it was moved and must have shifted and somehow the chain must have slid out somehow and there are now indentations from the chain on several areas on the front, one right near the double CC's...
I tried to rub them away with my finger with no success. I tried to do a search but couldn't find anything for dents on caviar. Any suggestions?


----------



## kittymoomoo

chanel-girl said:


> I had my caviar jumbo in the dust bag and box with the chain inside and when the floors were refinished it was moved and must have shifted and somehow the chain must have slid out somehow and there are now indentations from the chain on several areas on the front, one right near the double CC's...
> I tried to rub them away with my finger with no success. I tried to do a search but couldn't find anything for dents on caviar. Any suggestions?



I'm so sorry this happened, maybe it'll lessen over time all on its own.  Perhaps if you post a picture someone can give you better advise.


----------



## tutushopper

chanel-girl said:


> I had my caviar jumbo in the dust bag and box with the chain inside and when the floors were refinished it was moved and must have shifted and somehow the chain must have slid out somehow and there are now indentations from the chain on several areas on the front, one right near the double CC's...
> I tried to rub them away with my finger with no success. I tried to do a search but couldn't find anything for dents on caviar. Any suggestions?



Look in the lambskin care section, where you find several mentions by me how to use a professional steamer, a towel, and your fingers for this.  Please follow the instructions carefully.


----------



## brunchatchanels

The mark happened to my lambskin boy once. I thought it would never go away. After a massage, it was still there. But then the next massage and a few days later, it's gone. Maybe you need to wait a bit and let the leather "recover".


----------



## Lovejj

guys how do you prevent the corners of a classic from getting worn.. sorry if this has been covered!


----------



## snowbubble

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-plvCrCi7g
This video makes me cringe...... 

Does anyone have a good protective spray to prevent water spots and color transfers on iridescent caviar?


----------



## truthisinthebag

Was on the edge of buying a black caviar 2.55, but went with lamb. Caviar just doesn't feel or look as luxurious to me... Plus it almost looks grey instead of black.


----------



## orid

snowbubble said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-plvCrCi7g
> This video makes me cringe......
> 
> Does anyone have a good protective spray to prevent water spots and color transfers on iridescent caviar?





I swear by this spray protector. I use it on all my chanel and hermes. http://amzn.to/1viC8VX


----------



## CoCoLookbook

I was recommended by Chanel SA to use the Cadillac leather conditioner on the Chanel bag because that is what they use at the boutique. I think this leather conditioner is great for lambskin, but somehow when I applied it on my caviar, it seems that the conditioner remove a light sheen from the leather and my leather doesn't look as great as before I applied it.


----------



## kelseynblevins

I just bought a vintage Chanel caviar quilted tote and I also bought the Apple Guard spray would this spray be okay to use for my new purse? I posted a photo below of my purse. Thanks!


----------



## OsloChic

kelseynblevins said:


> I just bought a vintage Chanel caviar quilted tote and I also bought the Apple Guard spray would this spray be okay to use for my new purse? I posted a photo below of my purse. Thanks!



I don't know unfortunately but I really really love your bag! Great vintage find


----------



## collector007

I love that vintage bag! Does anyone know the name of it? So pretty!


----------



## kittymoomoo

kelseynblevins said:


> I just bought a vintage Chanel caviar quilted tote and I also bought the Apple Guard spray would this spray be okay to use for my new purse? I posted a photo below of my purse. Thanks!



Congratulations on your beautiful tote! I use Cadillac leather conditioner on both my new and vintage bags it works great I found  it on Amazon.com  it was recommended by my SA. Sorry I don't know about Apple guard.


----------



## babibi

Wondering how to care this...coral pink


----------



## tutushopper

I love Collinil, Cadillac, and Meltonian products on all types of leather enem though there are other products you can use on calf, such as Obenauf's and Blackrocks.


----------



## vickypeh

I have  the same color coral pink caviar. Still find some ways to maintain it


----------



## San2222

babibi said:


> Wondering how to care this...coral pink







vickypeh said:


> I have  the same color coral pink caviar. Still find some ways to maintain it




I've had this and use it almost on a daily basis for a month, def a worry free bag!  Enjoy the bag! not much maintenance is really required!


----------



## babibi

San2222 said:


> I've had this and use it almost on a daily basis for a month, def a worry free bag!  Enjoy the bag! not much maintenance is really required!



Reli&#65311; is it jumbo size&#65311;


----------



## San2222

babibi said:


> Reli&#65311; is it jumbo size&#65311;



I got the medium...jumbo felt a bit too wide for me.


----------



## kelseynblevins

OsloChic said:


> I don't know unfortunately but I really really love your bag! Great vintage find


Thank you!!


----------



## kelseynblevins

collector007 said:


> I love that vintage bag! Does anyone know the name of it? So pretty!


Thank you!! I looked everywhere and couldn't find another one I bought it on Malleries from Chanel and More she's great!!! She called it 2:55 Quilted Shopping Tote hope that helps


----------



## coleigh

I tried petroleum jelly for the first time on my bag.  It did lighten the stain/color transfer.


----------



## orid

babibi said:


> Wondering how to care this...coral pink


That's an absolute beauty!! You can use any no-colour cream / conditioner for the pink. I personally use Saphir http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO and Collini http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M. The former is made in France and the latter is from Germany and many considered these 2 brands to be best on the market.


----------



## jh88

Hi guys i found a crack on the strap of my caviar jumbo flap. I know ladies you're going to say to me its just the joining&#8230;but its not because the join-break is an inch next to this crack. its all the way round&#8230;its not deep just the 'top layer/ the caviar pebbled part. do you think its a big deal&#8230;do i need to repair it or just keep using it?


----------



## 3g girl

You might want to take it in and have it looked at. They will be able to tell you if it needs repair to avoid further damage.


----------



## ArmyWifeandMom

Hi ladies, thought this might be helpful...I purchased a red new medium caviar boy from Saks and my SA brought out the leather conditioner they use on all their caviars. It's called Leather Care leather conditioner. It's a white bottle and has a picture of a red apple on it. My SA cleaned the bad for me when I purchased it and it looked stunning! Hope this helps.


----------



## Arlene619

ArmyWifeandMom said:


> Hi ladies, thought this might be helpful...I purchased a red new medium caviar boy from Saks and my SA brought out the leather conditioner they use on all their caviars. It's called Leather Care leather conditioner. It's a white bottle and has a picture of a red apple on it. My SA cleaned the bad for me when I purchased it and it looked stunning! Hope this helps.




awesome thank you! I think youre referring to apple care products leather cleaner. Do you think its safe to use on Chanel Bags with the caviar leather? Im so paranoid I want to clean and protect my bag but I just want to make sure its safe.


----------



## agumila

Arlene619 said:


> awesome thank you! I think youre referring to apple care products leather cleaner. Do you think its safe to use on Chanel Bags with the caviar leather? Im so paranoid I want to clean and protect my bag but I just want to make sure its safe.


I use the Apple brand set (cleaner, conditioner, protector) for my caviar leather and I love it! I have a beige caviar medallion tote and the cleaner was able to remove 98% of the dirt and color transfer on the bag!


----------



## Arlene619

agumila said:


> I use the Apple brand set (cleaner, conditioner, protector) for my caviar leather and I love it! I have a beige caviar medallion tote and the cleaner was able to remove 98% of the dirt and color transfer on the bag!



Thanks so much! I haven't cleaned my bag yet. I'm terrified I might ruin it if I use the wrong products.  I have a black caviar boy. Do you think the conditioner or cleaner will make the black caviar fade?


----------



## agumila

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks so much! I haven't cleaned my bag yet. I'm terrified I might ruin it if I use the wrong products.  I have a black caviar boy. Do you think the conditioner or cleaner will make the black caviar fade?




I think it should be fine for any color


----------



## nellegrace11

disxgrlxhustlin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I inherited a Chanel black caviar wallet from my mother but there are makeup stains on it (I think the stains are mostly from liquid foundation). Does anyone have any tips in cleaning the stains? I initially tried a baby wipe and the stains became less noticeable, but they are still there. Some of the stains are also glittery (which I don't know how because my mother does not wear glittery makeup). Any suggestions are greatly appreciated?




Try makeup cleaning cloths


----------



## Brandlover2000

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks so much! I haven't cleaned my bag yet. I'm terrified I might ruin it if I use the wrong products.  I have a black caviar boy. Do you think the conditioner or cleaner will make the black caviar fade?




I have a matte caviar bag & I do have apple conditioner too but it seems when I used Apple conditioner it took some of shiny look away. Any idea which best to use on matte caviar?Thanks


----------



## orid

Brandlover2000 said:


> I have a matte caviar bag & I do have apple conditioner too but it seems when I used Apple conditioner it took some of shiny look away. Any idea which best to use on matte caviar?Thanks




I love matte caviar....congratz on your bag. Re restore some shine to it. I find Apple products to have a bit harsh. I personally prefer Saphir http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO and Collini http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M but any high quality one should do the trick for you.


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone knows if the new Meltonian All Purpose Leather Cleaner & Conditioner has the same formula as the old package? I read many amazing stories that they were able to remove black stain marks on their bags. However the old package was discontinued and I'm not sure if the new one is comparable to the old one. Any other leather cleaner and conditioner that will remove stain/dirt and remain the shininess of the caviar leather?


----------



## Brandlover2000

orid said:


> I love matte caviar....congratz on your bag. Re restore some shine to it. I find Apple products to have a bit harsh. I personally prefer Saphir http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO and Collini http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M but any high quality one should do the trick for you.




Thank you, Orid


----------



## mellymel

Hi, anyone knows it the crease/dent on my caviar flap bag can be fixed or lighten?  

Thank you.


----------



## ms.affliction

I would try to massage it with pressure from the inside and a heavy moisturizer on the spot. If that doesn't work store it over night on that side with a weight on it.


----------



## mellymel

ms.affliction said:


> I would try to massage it with pressure from the inside and a heavy moisturizer on the spot. If that doesn't work store it over night on that side with a weight on it.



Thank you, I will try it tonight


----------



## gorgeous_zee

I also have a white Chanel classic flap bag (caviar) with gold chains. I once it wore it with jeans but the jeans stained on the bag, it darkens it a little. Does anyone have a suggestion how to clean it? or clothings to wear with the white caviar bag?  And actually, I have difficulty wearing it casually. Actually I have just used it about 10 times for 2 years because i do not know what to wear with it. I am on the range of 25-30 yo. I usually just use it during parties. does anyone have photos that they wear it casually? or suggest if i can wear it with jeans?


----------



## AAxxx

Hi, would anyone treat their caviar bags with collonil? I have just bought a beige Clair caviar GST and not sure if I should treat it or not... Would appreciate any advise.


----------



## tutushopper

AAxxx said:


> Hi, would anyone treat their caviar bags with collonil? I have just bought a beige Clair caviar GST and not sure if I should treat it or not... Would appreciate any advise.



I have done so, yes.


----------



## tutushopper

gorgeous_zee said:


> I also have a white Chanel classic flap bag (caviar) with gold chains. I once it wore it with jeans but the jeans stained on the bag, it darkens it a little. Does anyone have a suggestion how to clean it? or clothings to wear with the white caviar bag?  And actually, I have difficulty wearing it casually. Actually I have just used it about 10 times for 2 years because i do not know what to wear with it. I am on the range of 25-30 yo. I usually just use it during parties. does anyone have photos that they wear it casually? or suggest if i can wear it with jeans?



You can wear it with casual skirts and dresses, pants and tops; just with jean pants try to ensure the jeans are either not dark or keep the bag up where it doesn't rub against them.  You can use some of the cleaning products such as Cadillac, Meltonian, Collonil, etc.  In a pinch, if you have nothing else, some have used baby wipes for stains, followed by leather conditioners.


----------



## AAxxx

tutushopper said:


> I have done so, yes.




Thanks Tutu


----------



## Lynntqy

Hi all caviar bags owners, how do your actually clean the stain off your bags? I recently had a pink stain but managed to get rid of it when the SA helped me with it since I sent my bag for repair. Thereafter, she told me not to use baby wipes on the bag since it's leather. She's not the SA that I frequent but I kind off forgot what my regular SA taught me cause I was so distracted with my son when picking up the bag.

I was told to use the polishing cloth given to rub the bag and try to get rid of the stain but what if I only noticed the stain quite some time later? Like I don't even know that the bag was stained.

Given me paying such a high price for this bag, I do hope it will be stain free!


----------



## Valentine2014

Lynntqy said:


> Hi all caviar bags owners, how do your actually clean the stain off your bags? I recently had a pink stain but managed to get rid of it when the SA helped me with it since I sent my bag for repair. Thereafter, she told me not to use baby wipes on the bag since it's leather. She's not the SA that I frequent but I kind off forgot what my regular SA taught me cause I was so distracted with my son when picking up the bag.
> 
> I was told to use the polishing cloth given to rub the bag and try to get rid of the stain but what if I only noticed the stain quite some time later? Like I don't even know that the bag was stained.
> 
> Given me paying such a high price for this bag, I do hope it will be stain free!



I have an assortment of collonil, meltonian, and Cadillac products for cleaning, conditioning and waterproofing. Any of these brands are good.

For my caviar leather, nowadays, I simply use the Collonil nano complete for subsequent cleaning n conditioning since I spray it with the collonil waterstop spray before usage.

http://www.collonil.com/en/nano-complete.html


watch this video:

http://www.collonil.com/en/magazine/news/view/video_011#.VTUgUcnD_qA


----------



## Tonia

I'd like to know if you all treat your brand new bags before usage? Or just cleaning and condition after?


----------



## Valentine2014

Tonia said:


> I'd like to know if you all treat your brand new bags before usage? Or just cleaning and condition after?



I waterproof all my bags before usage.


----------



## libertygirl

Tonia said:


> I'd like to know if you all treat your brand new bags before usage? Or just cleaning and condition after?



I never treat my bags... I just spot clean as and when necessary.


----------



## Tonia

Any specific brands you would recommended?


----------



## Shopaholic2014

Hi, does anyone know if creases in a classic Chanel caviar can be repaired or fixed? I put my bag in a dust bag and stored it and something fell on it. And now it's dented onwards and the base is not straight, the bag doesn't even stand straight anymore. Help please


----------



## bonelda

Can anyone tell me what to try to remove a red stain on this bag I just purchased. I would prefer to try getting it off myself before approaching the professionals. Have no idea what the stain is and it is on the strap of the bag.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Photos would help and also do you know what caused the stain?


----------



## bonelda

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Black-q...me=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=

have not received the bag yet and seller didn't know what the stain is.


----------



## bonelda

its the last pic of the strap with red stain. thanks.


----------



## bonelda

Just received the bag and quite honestly the stain is so tiny I may not even both with it. Looked really big in pictures but in person its negligible - might just try some non alcohol baby wipes. If anyone can think of anything else I'd love to know.


----------



## sararachelle

View attachment 2983139
View attachment 2983140


Hello everyone,

I just purchased this Chanel jumbo in the single flap version at a great price. I already have the same one in my collection, but I feel like I overpaid for it and it has creases as well, anyway. I am going to sell it and keep this one. I also like how the CC's on this one are thinner and are not gold plated (as crazy as that sounds.)

Anyway, does Chanel or any leather repair place like leather surgeons fix creases in caviar leather? Thank you!


----------



## orid

sararachelle said:


> View attachment 2983139
> View attachment 2983140
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just purchased this Chanel jumbo in the single flap version at a great price. I already have the same one in my collection, but I feel like I overpaid for it and it has creases as well, anyway. I am going to sell it and keep this one. I also like how the CC's on this one are thinner and are not gold plated (as crazy as that sounds.)
> 
> Anyway, does Chanel or any leather repair place like leather surgeons fix creases in caviar leather? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983152
> View attachment 2983153
> View attachment 2983154




Stuff it full or start using it might lessen the crease effect.


----------



## yeu yeu

Could anyone have flaking issue on caviar leather?, and how to fix it or take care of it to prevent more in the future?. I got it on my corner flap less than 1 inch long. I bought the bag on 2011. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuymiu

Shopaholic2014 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if creases in a classic Chanel caviar can be repaired or fixed? I put my bag in a dust bag and stored it and something fell on it. And now it's dented onwards and the base is not straight, the bag doesn't even stand straight anymore. Help please




When I bought my preloved caviar flap, the bag was slightly out of shape.  The previous owner overstuffed the bag so the base was bulging out.  I put something flat and heavy on the bottom of the bag and stuffed the bag with tissues.  I sat the bag upright on the shelf for about a week and the base flattened out.


----------



## chanelchic18

Shopaholic2014 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if creases in a classic Chanel caviar can be repaired or fixed? I put my bag in a dust bag and stored it and something fell on it. And now it's dented onwards and the base is not straight, the bag doesn't even stand straight anymore. Help please





sararachelle said:


> View attachment 2983139
> View attachment 2983140
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just purchased this Chanel jumbo in the single flap version at a great price. I already have the same one in my collection, but I feel like I overpaid for it and it has creases as well, anyway. I am going to sell it and keep this one. I also like how the CC's on this one are thinner and are not gold plated (as crazy as that sounds.)
> 
> Anyway, does Chanel or any leather repair place like leather surgeons fix creases in caviar leather? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983152
> View attachment 2983153
> View attachment 2983154



Came across this post #674 in the below thread as I was research on similar topics.  I believe tutushopper said it applies to caviar too.   Also see second thread linked below.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403-45.html#post24779423

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-new-caviar-classic-flap-is-creased-736532.html

Hope it helped.   Keep us posted on whether you had any success in removing the crease.


----------



## SuhanaHarith

[emoji33][emoji22][emoji25] Help me please!!! I was using an eraser to remove dark stains from the corners of my GST. I got a shock of my life when I saw the leather came off. Can Chanel help me with this? (I don't mind paying) What should I do? [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Arlene619

SuhanaHarith said:


> View attachment 3032194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji22][emoji25] Help me please!!! I was using an eraser to remove dark stains from the corners of my GST. I got a shock of my life when I saw the leather came off. Can Chanel help me with this? (I don't mind paying) What should I do? [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



I'm so sorry that happened! I would definitely call a boutique and see if they can fix it for you. Good luck.


----------



## kittymoomoo

SuhanaHarith said:


> View attachment 3032194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji22][emoji25] Help me please!!! I was using an eraser to remove dark stains from the corners of my GST. I got a shock of my life when I saw the leather came off. Can Chanel help me with this? (I don't mind paying) What should I do? [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



I'm not too sure there's anything that done to replace the scratched off leather. Maybe a little leather conditioner would help to smooth it out, something like Cadillac leather conditioner or Meltonian leather conditioner. So sorry this happened to you. Honestly it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## norahyah

As the summer is approaching I'm finding myself worrying about my bag... I got a caviar boy last October and has been carrying it every where.  But now that the weather is getting warmer and more humid I'm really worried about sweat damaging my bag... particularly on the strap.  Would sweat damage the leather?  I have this (somewhat) irrational fear of the strap softening after absorbing sweat and maybe snapping in half   

Am I crazy for worrying about this?  Or should I really invest in some water proofing spray?


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Arlene619 said:


> I'm so sorry that happened! I would definitely call a boutique and see if they can fix it for you. Good luck.






kittymoomoo said:


> I'm not too sure there's anything that done to replace the scratched off leather. Maybe a little leather conditioner would help to smooth it out, something like Cadillac leather conditioner or Meltonian leather conditioner. So sorry this happened to you. Honestly it doesn't look too bad.




Thanks ladies for the advice! [emoji179] Totally panicked for a awhile there! Will get the leather conditioner like KittyMooMoo said. Chanel doesn't help when it comes to leather issues. Only the hardware, Arlene. Sad.[emoji29]


----------



## Olgita

norahyah said:


> As the summer is approaching I'm finding myself worrying about my bag... I got a caviar boy last October and has been carrying it every where.  But now that the weather is getting warmer and more humid I'm really worried about sweat damaging my bag... particularly on the strap.  Would sweat damage the leather?  I have this (somewhat) irrational fear of the strap softening after absorbing sweat and maybe snapping in half
> 
> Am I crazy for worrying about this?  Or should I really invest in some water proofing spray?



Waterproofing never hurts in my opinion. I spray Vectra on all of my bags and use them with confidence.


----------



## memo.alive

Hello everyone:

My first time in here, but I've found the questions and replies very helpful. Now I don't know of this is the right thread (I hope it is and not making you waste your time or spamming the thread).

I've just bought a Chanel In Business Caviar Briefcase from Gilt.com, now, since the nature of the product is vintage, there are some signs of use, now, also, because of the nature (and price) it didn't include dust bag, certificate, and I notice that, for some weird (and for me suspicious) reason the hologram was removed (it's kind of worrying actually).

Now, what I'd like to know is, in the understanding that what I bought is authentic (that I truly hope it is, because it certainly looks real enough to me and I haven't found any complaint about Gilt selling replicas or fakes) can I, in the current condicion of my briefcase, approach Chanel to ask for maintenance/fixing of my briefcase?

Also, in this cases in which a vintage product was purchased and the dust bag and other accompanying items are missing, is there a way to ask Chanel to provide at least the dust bag even for a cost?

I'm really sorry if I'm asking so much, maybe I'm daydreaming, but I really love that briefcase and would love to have it fixed so it look the best it can.

Thank you guys, and if I'm in the wrong thread please tell me so I can post in the right one.

Thank you!

P.S. Do you recommend that I ask in the authentication thread for my bag to be authenticated?


----------



## ms.affliction

Hi! I can authenticate it for you if you provide pictures here. Can you provide all angles of hardware, chanel made in france/Italy inside, etching on hardware. etc.


Also, the boutique will not give you a dustbag unless you have a good relationship with an SA and have purchased from them before. If you send your bag in for a spa cleaning it will come back with the duster and box, however it will be out for approx. 3-4 months. You can send it to any Chanel boutique to do that. I recommend Las Vegas in the Bellagio, her name is Bonnie. 






memo.alive said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> My first time in here, but I've found the questions and replies very helpful. Now I don't know of this is the right thread (I hope it is and not making you waste your time or spamming the thread).
> 
> I've just bought a Chanel In Business Caviar Briefcase from Gilt.com, now, since the nature of the product is vintage, there are some signs of use, now, also, because of the nature (and price) it didn't include dust bag, certificate, and I notice that, for some weird (and for me suspicious) reason the hologram was removed (it's kind of worrying actually).
> 
> Now, what I'd like to know is, in the understanding that what I bought is authentic (that I truly hope it is, because it certainly looks real enough to me and I haven't found any complaint about Gilt selling replicas or fakes) can I, in the current condicion of my briefcase, approach Chanel to ask for maintenance/fixing of my briefcase?
> 
> Also, in this cases in which a vintage product was purchased and the dust bag and other accompanying items are missing, is there a way to ask Chanel to provide at least the dust bag even for a cost?
> 
> I'm really sorry if I'm asking so much, maybe I'm daydreaming, but I really love that briefcase and would love to have it fixed so it look the best it can.
> 
> Thank you guys, and if I'm in the wrong thread please tell me so I can post in the right one.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. Do you recommend that I ask in the authentication thread for my bag to be authenticated?


----------



## memo.alive

ms.affliction said:


> Hi! I can authenticate it for you if you provide pictures here. Can you provide all angles of hardware, chanel made in france/Italy inside, etching on hardware. etc.
> 
> 
> Also, the boutique will not give you a dustbag unless you have a good relationship with an SA and have purchased from them before. If you send your bag in for a spa cleaning it will come back with the duster and box, however it will be out for approx. 3-4 months. You can send it to any Chanel boutique to do that. I recommend Las Vegas in the Bellagio, her name is Bonnie.



Thank you!

Right now I'm @ work but when I get home tonight I'll make a photoshoot and send you the pics haha.

Thank you so much again for the response!


----------



## memo.alive

ms.affliction said:


> Hi! I can authenticate it for you if you provide pictures here. Can you provide all angles of hardware, chanel made in france/Italy inside, etching on hardware. etc.
> 
> 
> Also, the boutique will not give you a dustbag unless you have a good relationship with an SA and have purchased from them before. If you send your bag in for a spa cleaning it will come back with the duster and box, however it will be out for approx. 3-4 months. You can send it to any Chanel boutique to do that. I recommend Las Vegas in the Bellagio, her name is Bonnie.



Hi again! As promised I made a little photoshoot of the bag and here are the results, I've been checking out authentication guides and I think so far all the tips and tests have passed...

Here are the pics, thanks again!

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-J569sKQ6anE/VY3_26l18bI/AAAAAAAACOQ/wYjF4z9bPXs/w1083-h927-no/IMG_0441.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-78XgYPX1ilA/VY3_3LZrdZI/AAAAAAAACOQ/q_CM3Uc2-Io/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0444.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-B_B_gT5fbMA/VY3_2z_l17I/AAAAAAAACOQ/NclOLKQ8JyM/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0446.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wH1aPQzbyk0/VY3_4C0rmzI/AAAAAAAACOQ/vK4G_D-plzY/w318-h927-no/IMG_0448.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dbgQfBqLeHk/VY3_4jAwvnI/AAAAAAAACOQ/Lvnn_Z-fl14/w755-h926-no/IMG_0450.JPG

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-YPbvmZJN-bo/VY3_4wMm4cI/AAAAAAAACOQ/rF79iZE5TGI/w612-h927-no/IMG_0452.JPG

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Ahf2dcHdjkw/VY3_5iSwRVI/AAAAAAAACOQ/kl24Ex7mjHk/w1143-h927-no/IMG_0454.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-o-KoQWHkkNQ/VY3_5-Y308I/AAAAAAAACOQ/xLLnX2fKu-4/w297-h927-no/IMG_0456.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KluH4SAvCbs/VY3_7e-IZdI/AAAAAAAACOQ/yWJO960yPBg/w820-h927-no/IMG_0460.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-nwm7iiOSgB0/VY3_8eghRpI/AAAAAAAACOQ/2PWuowNbabo/w695-h927-no/IMG_0463.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tjJHyXVggwg/VY3_8XsoC7I/AAAAAAAACOQ/WuyV-hilnf4/w695-h927-no/IMG_0471.JPG

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_Js94tKZabg/VY3_9v2V3qI/AAAAAAAACOQ/1-KtWWr7se8/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0473.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--QE9R2syV9Q/VY3_-aTLHiI/AAAAAAAACOQ/F0_-y0M-xxk/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0474.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-0XusrLejPYo/VY3_-1aubLI/AAAAAAAACOQ/Mgm_yb603YY/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0478.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IcZcJNPxWfA/VY4AAAXngWI/AAAAAAAACOo/uhEwiWkqewY/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0481.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-rUfdxl-YO9c/VY4AAYjhbmI/AAAAAAAACOQ/6QmggV5Ugbo/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0485.JPG

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2zWUf1bOphM/VY4ACgJMvJI/AAAAAAAACOQ/wzlFgv_ATxQ/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0489.JPG

If t is in deed authentic (that I hope it is) based on the condition seen in the pics, do you think the spa cleaning will improve the appearance? I'm considering the spa treatment to improve the condition or at least the appearance of the bag and also because you mentioned that it comes back with dust bag and box.

Now, is this spa treatment always returns whith the duster and box? I'm asking since, I live in México, and there's only one boutique and, to be honest, sometimes boutiques in the country don't quite offer a very good service to be honest.

Thank you so much on any feedback, really appreciate it!


----------



## ms.affliction

Gorgeous bag! And caviar! It is definently authentic, congrats! Circa late 80's.  





memo.alive said:


> Hi again! As promised I made a little photoshoot of the bag and here are the results, I've been checking out authentication guides and I think so far all the tips and tests have passed...
> 
> Here are the pics, thanks again!
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-J569sKQ6anE/VY3_26l18bI/AAAAAAAACOQ/wYjF4z9bPXs/w1083-h927-no/IMG_0441.JPG
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-78XgYPX1ilA/VY3_3LZrdZI/AAAAAAAACOQ/q_CM3Uc2-Io/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0444.JPG
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-B_B_gT5fbMA/VY3_2z_l17I/AAAAAAAACOQ/NclOLKQ8JyM/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0446.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wH1aPQzbyk0/VY3_4C0rmzI/AAAAAAAACOQ/vK4G_D-plzY/w318-h927-no/IMG_0448.JPG
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dbgQfBqLeHk/VY3_4jAwvnI/AAAAAAAACOQ/Lvnn_Z-fl14/w755-h926-no/IMG_0450.JPG
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-YPbvmZJN-bo/VY3_4wMm4cI/AAAAAAAACOQ/rF79iZE5TGI/w612-h927-no/IMG_0452.JPG
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Ahf2dcHdjkw/VY3_5iSwRVI/AAAAAAAACOQ/kl24Ex7mjHk/w1143-h927-no/IMG_0454.JPG
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-o-KoQWHkkNQ/VY3_5-Y308I/AAAAAAAACOQ/xLLnX2fKu-4/w297-h927-no/IMG_0456.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KluH4SAvCbs/VY3_7e-IZdI/AAAAAAAACOQ/yWJO960yPBg/w820-h927-no/IMG_0460.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-nwm7iiOSgB0/VY3_8eghRpI/AAAAAAAACOQ/2PWuowNbabo/w695-h927-no/IMG_0463.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tjJHyXVggwg/VY3_8XsoC7I/AAAAAAAACOQ/WuyV-hilnf4/w695-h927-no/IMG_0471.JPG
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_Js94tKZabg/VY3_9v2V3qI/AAAAAAAACOQ/1-KtWWr7se8/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0473.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--QE9R2syV9Q/VY3_-aTLHiI/AAAAAAAACOQ/F0_-y0M-xxk/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0474.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-0XusrLejPYo/VY3_-1aubLI/AAAAAAAACOQ/Mgm_yb603YY/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0478.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IcZcJNPxWfA/VY4AAAXngWI/AAAAAAAACOo/uhEwiWkqewY/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0481.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-rUfdxl-YO9c/VY4AAYjhbmI/AAAAAAAACOQ/6QmggV5Ugbo/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0485.JPG
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2zWUf1bOphM/VY4ACgJMvJI/AAAAAAAACOQ/wzlFgv_ATxQ/w1236-h927-no/IMG_0489.JPG
> 
> If t is in deed authentic (that I hope it is) based on the condition seen in the pics, do you think the spa cleaning will improve the appearance? I'm considering the spa treatment to improve the condition or at least the appearance of the bag and also because you mentioned that it comes back with dust bag and box.
> 
> Now, is this spa treatment always returns whith the duster and box? I'm asking since, I live in México, and there's only one boutique and, to be honest, sometimes boutiques in the country don't quite offer a very good service to be honest.
> 
> Thank you so much on any feedback, really appreciate it!


----------



## ms.affliction

Oh I didn't see the last question, my husband is from Vera Cruz  I had no idea there was a Chanel there!? You must send to the states for sure to get the better service I imagine. It will improve the appearance slightly, I am not certain if the dimples will come out, they typically can replace gold hardware but I would leave the vintage hardware on if I were you, it looks pretty good. You should try to heat the bag up ***indirectly***with a blow dryer and massage cream based moisturizer into it. I have used even leather Coach brand moisturizer to do it on my jumbo. Massage the more noticeable spots - it works 8/10 times. Another good cream is "Cadillac" or "Apple" brand. Try that before you send it away atleast


----------



## memo.alive

ms.affliction said:


> Gorgeous bag! And caviar! It is definently authentic, congrats! Circa late 80's.



Thank you so so much, you don't know how happy, and, well, proud you just made me feel!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

memo.alive said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> My first time in here, but I've found the questions and replies very helpful. Now I don't know of this is the right thread (I hope it is and not making you waste your time or spamming the thread).
> 
> I've just bought a Chanel In Business Caviar Briefcase from Gilt.com, now, since the nature of the product is vintage, there are some signs of use, now, also, because of the nature (and price) it didn't include dust bag, certificate, and I notice that, for some weird (and for me suspicious) reason the hologram was removed (it's kind of worrying actually).
> 
> Now, what I'd like to know is, in the understanding that what I bought is authentic (that I truly hope it is, because it certainly looks real enough to me and I haven't found any complaint about Gilt selling replicas or fakes) can I, in the current condicion of my briefcase, approach Chanel to ask for maintenance/fixing of my briefcase?
> 
> Also, in this cases in which a vintage product was purchased and the dust bag and other accompanying items are missing, is there a way to ask Chanel to provide at least the dust bag even for a cost?
> 
> I'm really sorry if I'm asking so much, maybe I'm daydreaming, but I really love that briefcase and would love to have it fixed so it look the best it can.
> 
> Thank you guys, and if I'm in the wrong thread please tell me so I can post in the right one.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. Do you recommend that I ask in the authentication thread for my bag to be authenticated?


 
Hi there is some reason to be concerned about Gilt.com. There a few threads about them selling superfakes and the battles that ensued. Consider getting it authenticated by a company that works with the credit card companies. Lots of information on TPF. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-shopping/gilt-sold-me-a-superfake-prada-saffiano-and-899860.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/gilt-celine-bag-turned-out-to-be-counterfeit-840310.html


----------



## memo.alive

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Hi there is some reason to be concerned about Gilt.com. There a few threads about them selling superfakes and the battles that ensued. Consider getting it authenticated by a company that works with the credit card companies. Lots of information on TPF.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-shopping/gilt-sold-me-a-superfake-prada-saffiano-and-899860.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/gilt-celine-bag-turned-out-to-be-counterfeit-840310.html



Oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This can't be possible, I love Gilt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I really hope Ms. Affliction is right and I was lucky enough to get an authentic product, this is just so nervewrecking, how is it possible that a site like Gilt could have that kind of mistake, and also to be honest, I saw the album of the Prada fake and to be honest, I really got scared since I really didn't see the flaw, which means, I really don't know nothing about real Prada, geez!!!

Thank you for the info, so far I think all of the things I bought in Gilt are authentic, or at least the only thing that didn't come with the boutique/regular original packaging was my vintage Chanel :S!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

memo.alive said:


> Oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This can't be possible, I love Gilt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I really hope Ms. Affliction is right and I was lucky enough to get an authentic product, this is just so nervewrecking, how is it possible that a site like Gilt could have that kind of mistake, and also to be honest, I saw the album of the Prada fake and to be honest, I really got scared since I really didn't see the flaw, which means, I really don't know nothing about real Prada, geez!!!
> 
> Thank you for the info, so far I think all of the things I bought in Gilt are authentic, or at least the only thing that didn't come with the boutique/regular original packaging was my vintage Chanel :S!!


 There is some information on the "fake Chanel" thread. That is the only play we can post about fakes. Costco, Rue La La and Bluefly have also had issues with Superfakes. There were lots of fake Chanel around in the 90s that are now being passed off as Vintage. Good Luck


----------



## memo.alive

Puttin On Ayers said:


> There is some information on the "fake Chanel" thread. That is the only play we can post about fakes. Costco, Rue La La and Bluefly have also had issues with Superfakes. There were lots of fake Chanel around in the 90s that are now being passed off as Vintage. Good Luck



Thank you so so much for alerting me of Gilt, I just posted a request on the authentication forum as well, I guess it is never a bad idea to get new confirmation.

Also thank you so much to Ms. Affliction on her time and comments, I really appreciate the help! And I won't spam this thread anymore!

Cheers and thank you both of you!


----------



## HotMama2007

If I want to send my chanel gst in for a spa treatment does it cost a lot?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Has anyone used Lexol wipes and Blackrock conditioner? I saw a YouTube video from Desgettier and was wondering if you thought these products were good for caviar.


----------



## snowbubble

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone used Lexol wipes and Blackrock conditioner? I saw a YouTube video from Desgettier and was wondering if you thought these products were good for caviar.



I read that Lexol Wipes has a reputation to darken shoe leather.... I would be cautious and perhaps only use it on dark leathers.


----------



## LaChocolat

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone used Lexol wipes and Blackrock conditioner? I saw a YouTube video from Desgettier and was wondering if you thought these products were good for caviar.



I just used lexol ph (the cream not the wipes) on my caviar jumbo and followed up with their conditioner as all. It looks great and a lot of dirt was lifted. It now has a nice sheen to it on the outside and the parts of the inside that were kind of dry looks amazing again. I'm very pleased but would only use this on darker leathers. I am going to do this twice a year.


----------



## boobeary

Sigh, I used Lexol on my Chanel pink caviar WOC on a tiny spot and all areas where it was treated darkened.
Any recommendations on how I can counter this darkening or at least even it out?  It's not too bad, but disappointing.  Or should I just use some type of conditioner?  I had a huge bottle of Apple leather care and have no idea where it went.  I have really old Coach moisturizer but am a little afraid of trying it now...

p.s. I miss the old, rigid caviar leather!  The caviar on the WOC now is a weird nubucky,medium soft leather feel.  Is is just the WOC?


----------



## snowbubble

boobeary said:


> Sigh, I used Lexol on my Chanel pink caviar WOC on a tiny spot and all areas where it was treated darkened.
> 
> Any recommendations on how I can counter this darkening or at least even it out?  It's not too bad, but disappointing.  Or should I just use some type of conditioner?  I had a huge bottle of Apple leather care and have no idea where it went.  I have really old Coach moisturizer but am a little afraid of trying it now...
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I miss the old, rigid caviar leather!  The caviar on the WOC now is a weird nubucky (medium soft leather feel).  Is is just the WOC?




OH NO! Darkening? Did it lighten up after drying?


----------



## boobeary

snowbubble said:


> OH NO! Darkening? Did it lighten up after drying?



:cry:
It did lighten a bit, but is still visible.  I should have come to this thread first.  i read about someone swearing by Lexol for Proenza Schouler PS1 treatment so I thought it would be great on a heartier leather like caviar. 
I just want to even it out, even if it's darker!  

As an aside, I used Lexol on my little baby's pink Little Blue Lamb leather shoes.  The stains came out beautifully from the pink upper and blue soles with no darkening! Weird that caviar leather soaked it up and darkened!


----------



## snowbubble

boobeary said:


> :cry:
> 
> It did lighten a bit, but is still visible.  I should have come to this thread first.  i read about someone swearing by Lexol for Proenza Schouler PS1 treatment so I thought it would be great on a heartier leather like caviar.
> 
> I just want to even it out, even if it's darker!
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I used Lexol on my little baby's pink Little Blue Lamb leather shoes.  The stains came out beautifully from the pink upper and blue soles with no darkening! Weird that caviar leather soaked it up and darkened!




 
I'm so sorry to hear about this. I do find caviar to absorb and darken when I condition it sometimes but most of the time it'll lighten up upon drying. 

Can you take a photo of the darken spot? 
Is the Lexol clear? 
I personally would only use Cadillac leather conditioner on my chanel bag.


----------



## VernisCerise

Dear tPFers ,
I just bought this m/l, should I be worried about this hole from stitch? It looks like leather is cracking. TIA


----------



## Arlene619

VernisCerise said:


> Dear tPFers ,
> I just bought this m/l, should I be worried about this hole from stitch? It looks like leather is cracking. TIA
> View attachment 3049171



Hi there.  Omg I would be worried &#128543; I would call your closest boutique and let them know asap. It will only get worse, especially if it's coming from the stitching. Idk if they could repair that. That exact issue was happening to my LV canvas bag and they replaced it for me. I know it's not a good comparison but it's worth a try. I'm so sorry about that.


----------



## boobeary

snowbubble said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about this. I do find caviar to absorb and darken when I condition it sometimes but most of the time it'll lighten up upon drying.
> 
> Can you take a photo of the darken spot?
> Is the Lexol clear?
> I personally would only use Cadillac leather conditioner on my chanel bag.




The Lexol is clear. I attached some photos from my phone. Thanks for the Cadillac recommendation. I had only heard about apple care previously and maybe coach and Lexol. 

I'm so sad because the back pocket is dark now. 

Does anyone have experience having this cleaned by Chanel? Is there a charge for this now? I just got this bag (via a friend shopping in Tokyo) a few months ago.


----------



## VernisCerise

Arlene619 said:


> Hi there.  Omg I would be worried [emoji45] I would call your closest boutique and let them know asap. It will only get worse, especially if it's coming from the stitching. Idk if they could repair that. That exact issue was happening to my LV canvas bag and they replaced it for me. I know it's not a good comparison but it's worth a try. I'm so sorry about that.




Thank you Arlene, I'll talk to SA to see what she says.


----------



## snowbubble

boobeary said:


> The Lexol is clear. I attached some photos from my phone. Thanks for the Cadillac recommendation. I had only heard about apple care previously and maybe coach and Lexol.
> 
> I'm so sad because the back pocket is dark now.
> 
> Does anyone have experience having this cleaned by Chanel? Is there a charge for this now? I just got this bag (via a friend shopping in Tokyo) a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049238
> View attachment 3049239



AHhh! I'm so sorry!  

I would be cautious when taking this to Chanel and letting them know you've used other leather products that caused this stain. Althought a product might look clear upon applying, you do not know if its oil based or silicon base. Usually oil base products will seep into the leather and darken it. 

I heard sometimes Chanel will not send a item out for repair if 1. its been worked on by non-chanel/3rd party leather repair, or 2. Non-Chanel products has been used on the bag. I know Hermes is like that, Chanel might be more lenient, I am not sure.


----------



## snowbubble

VernisCerise said:


> Dear tPFers ,
> I just bought this m/l, should I be worried about this hole from stitch? It looks like leather is cracking. TIA
> View attachment 3049171



Sorry but which hole are you referring to? I do not see cracking..


----------



## ms.affliction

Send it to Chanel if the Coach leather cleaner doesn't work (it should) based on my experience with all colors caviar thus cleaner works best. Chanel does not care if you have done anything to your bag in the past because they DO charge. Minimum is $80. Max is $560 for entire rehab basically. I recommend the Chanel in Bellagio Las Vegas. Customer service is good. They do not clean matte caviar - it appears this is matte?
Nor do they refinish metallic/iridescent leather.




boobeary said:


> The Lexol is clear. I attached some photos from my phone. Thanks for the Cadillac recommendation. I had only heard about apple care previously and maybe coach and Lexol.
> 
> I'm so sad because the back pocket is dark now.
> 
> Does anyone have experience having this cleaned by Chanel? Is there a charge for this now? I just got this bag (via a friend shopping in Tokyo) a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049238
> View attachment 3049239


----------



## ms.affliction

I would take it to Chanel, it needs to be moisturized it seems....I have heard of them replacing a bag with receipt if you have it for a defect if it's a very recent bag, otherwise you will need to pay for the repair. 

QUOTE=snowbubble;28810113]Sorry but which hole are you referring to? I do not see cracking..[/QUOTE]


----------



## ms.affliction

Sorry I replied on the wrong thread;


I would take it to Chanel, it needs to be moisturized it seems....I have heard of them replacing a bag with receipt if you have it for a defect if it's a very recent bag, otherwise you will need to pay for the repair. 



VernisCerise said:


> Dear tPFers ,
> I just bought this m/l, should I be worried about this hole from stitch? It looks like leather is cracking. TIA
> View attachment 3049171


----------



## CaribeanQueen

VernisCerise said:


> Dear tPFers ,
> I just bought this m/l, should I be worried about this hole from stitch? It looks like leather is cracking. TIA
> View attachment 3049171




Return it to the store and get a new one.  No need to spend money to repair a new bag.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi, I have a CAVIAR biege claire wallet and it has been sitting in my closet for a while now.  I afraid to use it  NOW I just have to suck in my stomach and TRY .. BUT do I have to condition it first?  THANK YOU a million times for your advise/tips.  :shame:

p/s:  What I have read so far is LEXOL wipes will help to clean marks ..


----------



## kittymoomoo

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, I have a CAVIAR biege claire wallet and it has been sitting in my closet for a while now.  I afraid to use it  NOW I just have to suck in my stomach and TRY .. BUT do I have to condition it first?  THANK YOU a million times for your advise/tips.  :shame:
> 
> p/s:  What I have read so far is LEXOL wipes will help to clean marks ..



I have a beige claire jumbo and I use Cadillac leather conditioner. I picked it up from Amazon.com Nordstrom also carries it.  Also, the spray all weather protector  from Cadillac think it's protected it very nicely for over a year.  Take your lovely wallet out and enjoy her.


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi ladies! Does anyone know if the Cadillac conditioner and spray would help prevent the corners of caviar bags from rubbing? One corner of my black GST is starting to show wear even though I'm SUPER careful with it. I don't want this to happen to my beige GST too as I hardly ever even use it because I'm so worried that the corners will rub. Any advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## CaviarChanel

kittymoomoo said:


> I have a beige claire jumbo and I use Cadillac leather conditioner. I picked it up from Amazon.com Nordstrom also carries it.  Also, the spray all weather protector  from Cadillac think it's protected it very nicely for over a year.  Take your lovely wallet out and enjoy her.


Thank you for the encouragement, Kittymoomoo


----------



## chanelchic18

I recently pulled out an older SHW flap (made in 2006).  Do you know what those dark spots on the back plate maybe and how I can remove them?   so sad..... I tried metal polish cloth and toothpaste.  Both didn't work so far.  I am worried that it's going to get worse.     Any insight and advice is truly appreciated.


----------



## princessping

How do you maintain the inner lining of the classic flap?

Mine is burgundy.

With regular usage, there are stains, scratches.

How do you clean or maintain that?


----------



## princessping

repeated.


----------



## luvbags29

princessping said:


> repeated.



I would also love to know


----------



## BBdieBiene

chanelchic18 said:


> I recently pulled out an older SHW flap (made in 2006).  Do you know what those dark spots on the back plate maybe and how I can remove them?   so sad..... I tried metal polish cloth and toothpaste.  Both didn't work so far.  I am worried that it's going to get worse.     Any insight and advice is truly appreciated.




It looks like it tarnished. [emoji45] I would bring it back to the Chanel boutique, and they may be able to replace the back plate for you.


----------



## lilgirlhj

chanelchic18 said:


> I recently pulled out an older SHW flap (made in 2006).  Do you know what those dark spots on the back plate maybe and how I can remove them?   so sad..... I tried metal polish cloth and toothpaste.  Both didn't work so far.  I am worried that it's going to get worse.     Any insight and advice is truly appreciated.


I had a vintage Hermes Herbag with the same dark spots on the platinum hardware.. I used a silver polishing cloth on it and the spots rubbed away.  I'd test that on a small spot if you're desperate, it may work, but it may not.


----------



## chanelchic18

lilgirlhj said:


> I had a vintage Hermes Herbag with the same dark spots on the platinum hardware.. I used a silver polishing cloth on it and the spots rubbed away.  I'd test that on a small spot if you're desperate, it may work, but it may not.



Thank you, lilgirlhj.  I will definitely give it a try!


----------



## OsloChic

Hi guys!

I have a two year old classic jumbo and just noticed that the inside edges of the red leather lining are really worn! Like scratched and leather peeling sort of. Can add photos if you like later. 

I do use my bag but I am carefull with keys and other items that might scratch the inside. Any ideas what to do about this? It´s not a huge deal since it´s the inside but still. I´m thinking condition at least so it´s not dry.... 

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## silliex

I think my new Chanel has the same kind of hole/ little tear in the leather, what did the SA say about it??


----------



## silliex

VernisCerise said:


> Thank you Arlene, I'll talk to SA to see what she says.



This is the photo of the stitching and leather on my new bag, I don't think there's a tear but it's kind of frayed. The other stitching is pretty seamless. Not sure what to do!!


----------



## VernisCerise

silliex said:


> This is the photo of the stitching and leather on my new bag, I don't think there's a tear but it's kind of frayed. The other stitching is pretty seamless. Not sure what to do!!




This is how my beige looked. How long have you had the bag for? What size is it?


----------



## silliex

VernisCerise said:


> This is how my beige looked. How long have you had the bag for? What size is it?



I just bought it on the 18th but it's been in the box this whole time since my family came in and did not approve when I mentioned I wanted to buy it, this is the M/L and it still has its tags on!


----------



## VernisCerise

silliex said:


> I just bought it on the 18th but it's been in the box this whole time since my family came in and did not approve when I mentioned I wanted to buy it, this is the M/L and it still has its tags on!




If it bothers you, exchange it while you have time. I feel like in m/l size there's more stress right on that seam as the opening is quite small compared to jumbo.


----------



## gail13

silliex said:


> This is the photo of the stitching and leather on my new bag, I don't think there's a tear but it's kind of frayed. The other stitching is pretty seamless. Not sure what to do!!



I'm not seeing where it's frayed but really trying to see......


----------



## Dluvch

This looks normal to me.


----------



## Mummylovechanel

That look normal to me. My jumbo has it


----------



## silliex

gail13 said:


> I'm not seeing where it's frayed but really trying to see......



Also found a loose seam on the interior, literally hanging by a thread! Tell me this doesn't happen over time, I haven't even used the bag yet!


----------



## anilemb31

silliex said:


> Also found a loose seam on the interior, literally hanging by a thread! Tell me this doesn't happen over time, I haven't even used the bag yet!



I had the SAME problem in the interior of my m/l classic! I went back to the store, and they fixed it. It took 10 minutes.


----------



## gail13

silliex said:


> Also found a loose seam on the interior, literally hanging by a thread! Tell me this doesn't happen over time, I haven't even used the bag yet!



I would ask them to fix the loose stitch in the above picture-the other pic looks fine to me.  It's so hard to find a bag that is 'perfect' , unless there is another one in stock etc. The loose stitch is a easy fix as the above poster noted.  Let us know what they say!


----------



## silliex

gail13 said:


> I would ask them to fix the loose stitch in the above picture-the other pic looks fine to me.  It's so hard to find a bag that is 'perfect' , unless there is another one in stock etc. The loose stitch is a easy fix as the above poster noted.  Let us know what they say!



Thanks ladies! I'll update over the weekend when I have time to go to the store!


----------



## silliex

Good news! I was able to exchange the bag, the SA agreed it was a terribly loose Sean. They had shown me one which had unusual white stuff coming out of the threads all over the bag, I was smarter this time and really examined the bag. I asked if they had another one and it was perfect! Can't wait to start using her!!


----------



## Dany_37

silliex said:


> Good news! I was able to exchange the bag, the SA agreed it was a terribly loose Sean. They had shown me one which had unusual white stuff coming out of the threads all over the bag, I was smarter this time and really examined the bag. I asked if they had another one and it was perfect! Can't wait to start using her!!



So glad they exchanged it!  I wouldn't want a new bag fixed or worked on!


----------



## silliex

I just got home and during my drive home I was thinking in my head that the leather felt different, I was honestly just happy that I didn't have this crazy loose part of my bag. But I started remembering how some of the TPFers have said the new bags seem to be a different quality. It differently feels smoother than my original bag I just got home and when I took it into my room, I could see little white things coming out of the seams just like the other one at the store!!! I'm kind of disappointed now, is the stuffing coming out or something? This definitely did not happen with the original one I purchased.


----------



## silliex

Little white stuff might be from my dust bag, but I do think my exchange ended up being a different caviar, I was reading a thread about the stiff caviar and soft caviar. Oh well! Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## Dluvch

silliex said:


> Little white stuff might be from my dust bag, but I do think my exchange ended up being a different caviar, I was reading a thread about the stiff caviar and soft caviar. Oh well! Thanks for your help ladies!



Yes different batches result in different caviar....you know the whole not the same cow used thing.


----------



## silliex

Dira919 said:


> Yes different batches result in different caviar....you know the whole not the same cow used thing.



The original bag I had bought was what I believe the ladies on the other thread referred to as "stiff caviar," it was firm and I could feel the texture of the pebbles. The one I exchanged for has a smooth feel like patent leather even though it has the pebble texture..which the ladies are calling "soft caviar."

I get that they manufacture different batches and all, but this is a huge difference. I doubt I'd be able to find the "stiff caviar" and get them to exchange once again. I've heard of the SAs not acknowledging the difference.


----------



## silliex

Looking at this thread - not sure how each of these different leathers have held up during the years.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/caviar-leather-changed-909902.html


----------



## dyyong

ladies, I am very confused, for those of you who used the saddle soap, it's the liquid one or the "color paste" one?


----------



## XCCX

Hello!

Now that i own 3 items of that collection, im wondering do you ladies think the metallic sheen might wear off with time? Any one with experience if Chanel leathers/general leather treatment here?

I'm like all of us here would like to use my bags and enjoy them to the maximum but in the same time, the long term condition of them is important to me as i plan to keep them well .. Forever!

Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello ladies and experts
I would like to ask if your caviar MAXI  flaps is having this kind of leather
It looks like its wrinkled and softened.
Is this just the way it is when it is worn.
Thanks


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Hi guys! Does any one have tricks on how to create a patina and sheen on your Chanel caviar or lamb faster?
I just love it when they shine. 
I have a caviar flap I just went over with a natural leather balm to take off dirt. It's clean and awesome but I lost a liiiiittle sheen. Any one have any tips and tricks?
Much appreciated!!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Arlene619

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Hi guys! Does any one have tricks on how to create a patina and sheen on your Chanel caviar or lamb faster?
> 
> I just love it when they shine.
> 
> I have a caviar flap I just went over with a natural leather balm to take off dirt. It's clean and awesome but I lost a liiiiittle sheen. Any one have any tips and tricks?
> 
> Much appreciated!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




My sales associate told me to use the Cadillac conditioner, she was using it in store polishing the bags, I have it but I've never used it yet. I did notice a beautiful sheen on the bags she used it on, I'm not sure about long term but I'm assuming they do it to all the bags there because another sa from a different location said the same.  Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Arlene619 said:


> My sales associate told me to use the Cadillac conditioner, she was using it in store polishing the bags, I have it but I've never used it yet. I did notice a beautiful sheen on the bags she used it on, I'm not sure about long term but I'm assuming they do it to all the bags there because another sa from a different location said the same.  Hope this helps [emoji4]



Thank you darling!!!! Yes this was helpful
I no longer live in the US, so hope it exists here in the UK!
Here's hoping! Thank you! Very helpful indeed!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

anilemb31 said:


> I had the SAME problem in the interior of my m/l classic! I went back to the store, and they fixed it. It took 10 minutes.



10 minutes?!!! Wow! When was this? Just took in my jumbo and they sent to repair and will see the bag in a week or few! Iucky you! I miss her!


----------



## ni_azman

I have a GST in Caviar (black) and notice the leather has become a bit dry - its not as black as how it used to be when i bought it. So i bought the Coach Leather Conditioner.. Havent tried it tho on my GST. Anyone has experience with this product? Would thr black colour comes off when i wipe it? Thanks!


----------



## Acctt

Hello everyone!

I just bought my first Chanel classic flap, and got it in black caviar leather but have seen some YT reviews that show how their bags start to wear off on the corners, and when I see older lamsking bags this does not happen (of course they scratch more and get flat but it seems that the quality of the leather is better). What do you think about this?

Anyone that has older (5+ years) both lambskin and caviar bags that can talk to me about her/his experience with them?

Thank you


----------



## Arlene619

Acctt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just bought my first Chanel classic flap, and got it in black caviar leather but have seen some YT reviews that show how their bags start to wear off on the corners, and when I see older lamsking bags this does not happen (of course they scratch more and get flat but it seems that the quality of the leather is better). What do you think about this?
> 
> Anyone that has older (5+ years) both lambskin and caviar bags that can talk to me about her/his experience with them?
> 
> Thank you



Congrats on your first Chanel cf! I haven't owned my bags for 5 yrs, but I've had my caviar boy for 2.5 years and it's still in perfect condition, no wearing on the corners at all. As for my lambskin boy, it will be one years old in June, and unfortunately has scuffing on the corners, I am pretty careful with my bags, but I guess not careful enough. I think you made the better decision of the two on getting a caviar because to me it seems a lot more durable. Just my opinion. [emoji4]


----------



## Acctt

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats on your first Chanel cf! I haven't owned my bags for 5 yrs, but I've had my caviar boy for 2.5 years and it's still in perfect condition, no wearing on the corners at all. As for my lambskin boy, it will be one years old in June, and unfortunately has scuffing on the corners, I am pretty careful with my bags, but I guess not careful enough. I think you made the better decision of the two on getting a caviar because to me it seems a lot more durable. Just my opinion. [emoji4]



Thank you! I think I will stick to caviar leather but will exchange it for onw with GHW because it is my first chanel bag so I want to have the classic colors


----------



## MsLVinDC

Acctt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just bought my first Chanel classic flap, and got it in black caviar leather but have seen some YT reviews that show how their bags start to wear off on the corners, and when I see older lamsking bags this does not happen (of course they scratch more and get flat but it seems that the quality of the leather is better). What do you think about this?
> 
> Anyone that has older (5+ years) both lambskin and caviar bags that can talk to me about her/his experience with them?
> 
> Thank you



My personal opinion is that lambskin is so much more lux! If you use you bags with care, by not placing them on the ground, on the back of chairs in restaurants, not wearing it to crowded clubs, etc you will enjoy the beauty of lambskin much more than caviar.


----------



## 7777777

My partner brought me a caviar card holder with a snap button as a present a few months ago. I liked the design but the leather felt very "plasticky" and not soft. I have never used it, tried to condition it with Cadillac but it did not improve. I noticed my bags with caviar leather feel different and the leather is shiny and soft. Is this common for the small leather goods? Any other product I should try out? Does the leather improve once used? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chloe_c

Unfortunately there is no standard for the finish of caviar. Even the exact same model, bag or slg, can look (shiny or dull) and feel different (smooth or pebbled). The SAs will tell you it's due to the nature of leather (different cow/parts/batch).


----------



## nicolastica

you have an idea if there is jumbo caviar gold harware with black lining? Please help&#9785;&#65039;


----------



## sfhulagirl

So thankful for this forum! It was a hard choice between caviar or lambskin ... but knowing how tough I can be on my bags (even when I'm trying my hardest to be gentle!), I went with caviar and took her to work with me yesterday. After one day of treating it like a newborn baby (and freaking out like a new mom!), I realized 100% that I made the right decision.


----------



## sfhulagirl

nicolastica said:


> you have an idea if there is jumbo caviar gold harware with black lining? Please help&#9785;&#65039;


Are you looking for new or vintage? I purchased one recently from 2004.


----------



## lost19882000

Honey, is your bag get from boutique? you can totally bring it to chanel for cleaning. or you can bring to any bag spa or dry cleaning shop that you trust. i once took my mini flap in lambskin pink to a dry cleaner shop and cost aroung 50 usd and they did very very good job. hope these can help.


----------



## Arlene619

I've noticed a difference in durability of lambskin when comparing it to my lambskin boy bag and my cf mini. My lambskin boy has light scuff marks on the corners, whereas my mini has none. I am pretty careful with my bags, I know I would remember if I ever bumped any corners and I'm very mindful of where I place my bags. The leather is a lot softer on my boy than the mini. I'm not sure if it's a different quality of lambskin per bags, or a specific batch, but I definitely noticed a difference in durability. My caviar boy is the oldest one of all my bags, and I haven't seen any wear at all, just a few scratches on the inside flap ( a fault of my own[emoji53] )


----------



## Angelicy

Anyone had any issues with the burgundy inner flap? Mine got dirty after frequent usage. Anyone knows how to remove the dirt? And any recommendation for colour restoration for the burgundy inner flap please?


----------



## plastictresses

nicolastica said:


> you have an idea if there is jumbo caviar gold harware with black lining? Please help&#9785;&#65039;



I have classic flaps in series #3 caviar and series #13.
Both have black leather lining and have gold hardware.


----------



## Keylocket

I will be getting my first Jumbo caviar soon and I live in Singapore which is really hot and humid here... I've read some stories/cases whereby mold would actually grow on these pretty bags [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] any ideas/tips to care and maintain it?


----------



## Snowy71

Keylocket said:


> I will be getting my first Jumbo caviar soon and I live in Singapore which is really hot and humid here... I've read some stories/cases whereby mold would actually grow on these pretty bags [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] any ideas/tips to care and maintain it?



You may get some DEHUMIDIFYING SHEET from Daiso. They are really convenient and useful. I usually put 2-3 sheets inside the Chanel box with my bags. Best thing is they are re-usable and you can dry those dehumidifying sheets under the sun as often as you like to regenerate them, and they usually last about a year. If you store your bags in your wardrobe, you may also double up and place 1 or 2 tubs of regular dehumidifier inside, and make sure you check water level frequently.  Hope this helps!


----------



## babyoun6

kelseynblevins said:


> Thank you!! I looked everywhere and couldn't find another one I bought it on Malleries from Chanel and More she's great!!! She called it 2:55 Quilted Shopping Tote hope that helps




Do you mind telling me how much you purchased it for? It looks almost brand new even though its vintage.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

daughtybag said:


> Hello ladies and experts
> 
> I would like to ask if your caviar MAXI  flaps is having this kind of leather
> 
> It looks like its wrinkled and softened.
> 
> Is this just the way it is when it is worn.
> 
> Thanks




Hi! My classic jumbo flap in caviar leather is the same as yours, getting soft and wrinkly. It is series 11 so i assume its just normal to be a bit wrinkled and all


----------



## hb925

I was lucky enough to find a black caviar half moon woc from 2011 recently. When I got it, the leather seemed a bit dry to me. Does anyone have experience conditioning and waterproofing it? If so, please share what you use. 

I'm a bit concerned about how it will wear since I want to use it daily. Thanks!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Hi ladies! I just got my first Chanel, a new medium boy in black caviar. It's so beautiful and in gorgeous condition with shiny, grainy caviar from 2014. My only issue is that it has a little bit of an odor on the exterior and interior. It's not terrible, not enough to return as the overall condition is great. I don't even know how to describe it other than a little funky, lol. I'd like to use something to clean the exterior to hopefully get rid of the slight smell. Suggestions? Also, is there anything I can do to clean the interior? The interior is black.

Also, it came with a white Chanel dust bag which is a bit dirty. How should it clean it? Hand wash in the sink with detergent or throw in the washing machine?

Here's my bag.


----------



## Arlene619

Shoppinmel said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my first Chanel, a new medium boy in black caviar. It's so beautiful and in gorgeous condition with shiny, grainy caviar from 2014. My only issue is that it has a little bit of an odor on the exterior and interior. It's not terrible, not enough to return as the overall condition is great. I don't even know how to describe it other than a little funky, lol. I'd like to use something to clean the exterior to hopefully get rid of the slight smell. Suggestions? Also, is there anything I can do to clean the interior? The interior is black.
> 
> Also, it came with a white Chanel dust bag which is a bit dirty. How should it clean it? Hand wash in the sink with detergent or throw in the washing machine?
> 
> Here's my bag.



Congrats, what an awesome find! I have the old medium version, I have never used anything on my bags until I went into the boutique to pick up a bag I had on hold. The sales associates at the boutique were polishing the lambskin and caviar bags with what looked like a lotion. I asked my sa what they were using, and it was called Cadillac conditioner. It can be purchased at nordstroms or Amazon. My sa cleaned my boy bag with it and I was really embarrassed by how dirty my bag was ( I had no idea because I never cleaned/polished it). Lol, anyway, it brought a nice sheen to it. The other Chanel boutique I go to use the same conditioner/cleaner. I've only used it one other time since. As for the Dustbag, I never received a white one, tbh I would be afraid of washing the Dustbag in the washing machine, perhaps hand washing it would be best. Congrats again on such a rare beauty, hth !


----------



## Shoppinmel

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats, what an awesome find! I have the old medium version, I have never used anything on my bags until I went into the boutique to pick up a bag I had on hold. The sales associates at the boutique were polishing the lambskin and caviar bags with what looked like a lotion. I asked my sa what they were using, and it was called Cadillac conditioner. It can be purchased at nordstroms or Amazon. My sa cleaned my boy bag with it and I was really embarrassed by how dirty my bag was ( I had no idea because I never cleaned/polished it). Lol, anyway, it brought a nice sheen to it. The other Chanel boutique I go to use the same conditioner/cleaner. I've only used it one other time since. As for the Dustbag, I never received a white one, tbh I would be afraid of washing the Dustbag in the washing machine, perhaps hand washing it would be best. Congrats again on such a rare beauty, hth !



Hi Arlene, thank you for the input! I have heard Cadillac mentioned on this thread. That's wonderful that it both cleans and conditions! Did they use any certain type of cloth?

I think you're right about the dust bag. I'll start with a good hand wash and see how that goes.

This is the right one? https://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Boot-Shoe-Care-Fl/dp/B00QPFB648


----------



## Arlene619

Shoppinmel said:


> Hi Arlene, thank you for the input! I have heard Cadillac mentioned on this thread. That's wonderful that it both cleans and conditions! Did they use any certain type of cloth?
> 
> I think you're right about the dust bag. I'll start with a good hand wash and see how that goes.
> 
> This is the right one? https://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Boot-Shoe-Care-Fl/dp/B00QPFB648


No problem, I use old white tshirts to clean/polish the bags. Yup that's it! [emoji4]


----------



## San2222

Shoppinmel said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my first Chanel, a new medium boy in black caviar. It's so beautiful and in gorgeous condition with shiny, grainy caviar from 2014. My only issue is that it has a little bit of an odor on the exterior and interior. It's not terrible, not enough to return as the overall condition is great. I don't even know how to describe it other than a little funky, lol. I'd like to use something to clean the exterior to hopefully get rid of the slight smell. Suggestions? Also, is there anything I can do to clean the interior? The interior is black.
> 
> Also, it came with a white Chanel dust bag which is a bit dirty. How should it clean it? Hand wash in the sink with detergent or throw in the washing machine?
> 
> Here's my bag.


My dust bag was dirty too and I just threw it in the washer, came out clean...I mean it is just fabric after all so it was fine.


----------



## Syo

Would anyone use the cadillac conditioner to santitize a caviar piece? I purchased preloved and looks like it needs a good wipe down. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Arlene619

Syo said:


> Would anyone use the cadillac conditioner to santitize a caviar piece? I purchased preloved and looks like it needs a good wipe down. Any other recommendations?


My sa used the Cadillac condtioner on my caviar boy bag, I had no idea my bag was so dirty. I would recommend it, my sa uses it to clean/polish the bags at the boutique. Hth!


----------



## Syo

Thank you. I will have to order!!


----------



## Arlene619

Syo said:


> Thank you. I will have to order!!


You're welcome ! [emoji4]


----------



## littleboutique

Hi, 
I was wondering if anyone has advice on treating and caring for distressed Caviar leather? I recently purchased a Chanel Crave tote (which has the chain shoulder straps), and the "pebbled" texture on the leather of the straps is already starting to wear off. Any advice is appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Snowy71

snowbubble said:


> This video makes me cringe......
> 
> Does anyone have a good protective spray to prevent water spots and color transfers on iridescent caviar?





Hi Snowbubble

I found one of your post earlier and would like to know whether you have found a good protective spray to use on Iridescent Caviar? I have recently purchase a bag in bronze Iridescent Cavair, do you think the regular Collonil Waterstop work fine, or i need to use the Collonil Metallic spray instead?


----------



## Bella2015

snowbubble said:


> This video makes me cringe......
> 
> Does anyone have a good protective spray to prevent water spots and color transfers on iridescent caviar?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video needs one of those disclaimers that states don't try this at home [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## XCCX

Soooo... I've been using my camel caviar boy for a while now and yesterday I noticed some color transfer from a black fabric.. it's so frustrating.. i tried wiping it off with baby wipes but it didn't work.. the cadillac wipes arrive tomorrow.. i wonder if those will help?
I know there are tons of posts about this.. but i just needed to vent..
All i want is to enjoy carrying my bag.. and i love the contrast of it's color with darker clothes..
Am I asking too much?
Sigh..
Should i just continue to wear it the way I like and when the transfer is too bad just send it off to a spa? Or should i be careful and not wear it the way i enjoy? Sad..


----------



## marmarina

Hi!

I'm having this problem with my soft caviar on timeless cc flap. close up you can't see the "scratch-like" marks on the bag but when worn, you can see it, How do you fix such issues?


----------



## CATEYES

xactreality said:


> Soooo... I've been using my camel caviar boy for a while now and yesterday I noticed some color transfer from a black fabric.. it's so frustrating.. i tried wiping it off with baby wipes but it didn't work.. the cadillac wipes arrive tomorrow.. i wonder if those will help?
> I know there are tons of posts about this.. but i just needed to vent..
> All i want is to enjoy carrying my bag.. and i love the contrast of it's color with darker clothes..
> Am I asking too much?
> Sigh..
> Should i just continue to wear it the way I like and when the transfer is too bad just send it off to a spa? Or should i be careful and not wear it the way i enjoy? Sad..


Oh no, this sucks! No, you're not asking too much to just want to enjoy your bag without worry. This is how I am as well; I've consigned badass Chanel and one LV for this reason. Just not worth it to me as I cannot enjoy using them. Did the wipes work?


----------



## XCCX

CATEYES said:


> Oh no, this sucks! No, you're not asking too much to just want to enjoy your bag without worry. This is how I am as well; I've consigned badass Chanel and one LV for this reason. Just not worth it to me as I cannot enjoy using them. Did the wipes work?



The darkness is almost non existent now.. i used baby wipes, makeup remover and white eraser then i used the cadillac wipes when it arrived so I'm not sure which method did the trick lol! 

Thanks for replying!


----------



## CATEYES

Now it's me coming to ask for advice! My red caviar mini has what looks like a liquid stain on the bottom. Anyone know what would be best to try to get this out?


----------



## Arlene619

CATEYES said:


> View attachment 3559266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's me coming to ask for advice! My red caviar mini has what looks like a liquid stain on the bottom. Anyone know what would be best to try to get this out?


Oh no!! I would try the cadillac conditioner, it is also a cleanser. The two boutique locations I go to use that on lambskin and caviar bags, I use it on mine but they're all black, I have never experienced any bleeding or color transfer to the cloth I used, just removal of dirt. I hope it works for you, pls keep us updated.


----------



## CATEYES

Arlene619 said:


> Oh no!! I would try the cadillac conditioner, it is also a cleanser. The two boutique locations I go to use that on lambskin and caviar bags, I use it on mine but they're all black, I have never experienced any bleeding or color transfer to the cloth I used, just removal of dirt. I hope it works for you, pls keep us updated.


Thanks Arlene! I will order that ASAP. I read online to try hairspray on a w-tip but didn't work. If the conditioner doesn't work, I will have to find a professional place to send it in for a good cleaning and spot treatment. Thanks again!


----------



## Arlene619

CATEYES said:


> Thanks Arlene! I will order that ASAP. I read online to try hairspray on a w-tip but didn't work. If the conditioner doesn't work, I will have to find a professional place to send it in for a good cleaning and spot treatment. Thanks again!


No problem, it doesn't hurt to try, I hope it works for you. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## buttonmushroom

CATEYES said:


> View attachment 3559266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's me coming to ask for advice! My red caviar mini has what looks like a liquid stain on the bottom. Anyone know what would be best to try to get this out?



You could consider Meltonian as well, previously saw an old post on successfully removing color transfer....
https://www.forum.purseblog.com/thr...viar-jumbo-thats-ok-b4-and-after-pics.421851/


----------



## love will thaw

Angelicy said:


> Anyone had any issues with the burgundy inner flap? Mine got dirty after frequent usage. Anyone knows how to remove the dirt? And any recommendation for colour restoration for the burgundy inner flap please?



Hi, I see you never got an answer. The inside of my caviar m/l flap always look pretty ashy? Did you find a solution? I also noticed a small discolouring a few weeks after purchasing it. On the photo the discolouring is the whiteish spot in the left near the shadow. The bag doesn't appear as ashy on the picture, but IRL it looks ashy. How can I clean this?


----------



## MsLVinDC

Arlene619 said:


> No problem, I use old white tshirts to clean/polish the bags. Yup that's it! [emoji4]



Has Cadillac changed the name? The link shows a bottle that says "boot and shoe lotion" however, they also have a boot and shoe care bottle. What's the difference?


----------



## Arlene619

MsLVinDC said:


> Has Cadillac changed the name? The link shows a bottle that says "boot and shoe lotion" however, they also have a boot and shoe care bottle. What's the difference?


Hi, I'm sorry I'm not sure but I purchased the exact one my sales associates use. It reads boot and shoe conditioner, it cleans and conditions. Hth.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, I'm sorry I'm not sure but I purchased the exact one my sales associates use. It reads boot and shoe conditioner, it cleans and conditions. Hth.



Okay because I'm seeing two, boot and shoe care and boot and shoe lotion. Neither say "conditioner" in the title. [emoji848]


----------



## MsModernShopper

ni_azman said:


> I have a GST in Caviar (black) and notice the leather has become a bit dry - its not as black as how it used to be when i bought it. So i bought the Coach Leather Conditioner.. Havent tried it tho on my GST. Anyone has experience with this product? Would thr black colour comes off when i wipe it? Thanks!


I have a jumbo flap in caviar that is feeling dry, almost papery. It's not shiny at all. I did some searching and came across the coach conditioner. I'm very tempted to try it. Have you tried a test patch on the bottom or inside the flap?


----------



## mzaunders

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone has experienced this with caviar leather over time - my WOC seems to have worn in places where I touch it often and the result is that the little 'bumps' of the caviar have developed discoloured tops. I've been going over it with black polish which works until it wears off. 

Has anyone else had this happen and do you have any solutions?

Thank you!


----------



## Rozza

Hello, 
I have read every single reply on this post and others threads for cleaning caviar leather. I think I’m gonna order Apple conditioner and cadillar conditioner and sapphire and try them all. But first I want to show you guys a picture of my bag if any one has experience with similar level of dirt marks, I think that’s what they are.. or are they color transfer? I barely wore the bag I’m so scared I would ruin it further. I love in egypt so it’s pretty dusty. 
And 2) what about Cadillac select line is it any better than the shoe one mentioned in here ? 
Thanks !!!


----------



## Rozza

It’s also getting dry around the edges.. i got in in 2013 wore it a couple of times and it’s been sitting in its dust bag for 2-3 years never wore it!! So is Apple or Cadillac conditioner enough or something heavier ?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Chanbal

Rozza said:


> Hello,
> I have read every single reply on this post and others threads for cleaning caviar leather. I think I’m gonna order Apple conditioner and cadillar conditioner and sapphire and try them all. But first I want to show you guys a picture of my bag if any one has experience with similar level of dirt marks, I think that’s what they are.. or are they color transfer? I barely wore the bag I’m so scared I would ruin it further. I love in egypt so it’s pretty dusty.
> And 2) what about Cadillac select line is it any better than the shoe one mentioned in here ?
> Thanks !!!


I like the Cadillac products. Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## Rozza

Thank you @Chanbal
I contacted the hand bag spa as well, they recommended “sensitive cleanse” , then “dermo protect”, but when I asked if I should send it in they responded :

“The level of dirt does look minor however the type of leather on this particular Chanel can be difficult to clean.“

Confusing me even more !


----------



## bupbeteruteru

I just noticed that my Chanel Caviar have some white stains that are not removable with water. Does anyone have an idea of anything that would help to get them off?


----------



## Frillylily

bupbeteruteru said:


> I just noticed that my Chanel Caviar have some white stains that are not removable with water. Does anyone have an idea of anything that would help to get them off?



Has this bag been near moisture or  water?  How about humidity? On two of my cheap caviar bags from Donna Karan which were made very nicely I had the same problem. It was my fault.  At work I kept the bags under my office sink that had a very,very microscopic leak. I could never get it out.  It had to be from the chemicals put into the water. That is why I ask about the element of moisture near this bag.


----------



## lexus72

Try Baby wipes for sensitive skin.


----------



## H Ever After

I had something similar on one of my Chanel caviar flap bags once... I never figured out exactly what it was. I think I had spilled something and when I wiped it off, the surface wiped clean but the deeper ridges did not because of the grain of the caviar, so whatever I spilled had dried into a whitish crust. I tried Cadillac leather cleaner but it didn’t work. I ended up using a toothpick (one with a blunted tip) to very very very gently scrape out the white bits in the grooves of the caviar... it worked great, but you need to be really gentle and delicate with it! Good luck!


----------



## Sweetpea84

Hi guys, 

I made a new thread not realizing there’s a perfect one here to ask my question. I received my new to me, preloved Classic Chanel jumbo double flap in black caviar and was wondering if I should do a simple clean since it’s preloved? My bag is in pristine condition without any smell. I’ve heard others have tried something as simple as baby wipes. Looking to hear back on any suggestions 

Thank you!


----------



## ForeverSophistique

Help!!

I have either a crack or scratch on the front flap of my bag. If it’s a crack, could it get worse? Do you think this is something that could easily be repaired? (Sorry for the terrible pictures). It’s driving me crazy!


----------



## poshhippie

lilmizviv said:


> I had something similar on one of my Chanel caviar flap bags once... I never figured out exactly what it was. I think I had spilled something and when I wiped it off, the surface wiped clean but the deeper ridges did not because of the grain of the caviar, so whatever I spilled had dried into a whitish crust. I tried Cadillac leather cleaner but it didn’t work. I ended up using a toothpick (one with a blunted tip) to very very very gently scrape out the white bits in the grooves of the caviar... it worked great, but you need to be really gentle and delicate with it! Good luck!


Thanks for the tip, I will try this out, GENTLY!


----------



## H Ever After

poshhippie said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will try this out, GENTLY!



Good luck!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

bupbeteruteru said:


> I just noticed that my Chanel Caviar have some white stains that are not removable with water. Does anyone have an idea of anything that would help to get them off?


I’ve had good luck taking a Qtip, removing some of the fluff, and then rolling it as tightly as possible.  Then I dipped the end in Cadillac leather lotion, and gently cleaned.  It worked great when my daughter dropped her milkshake in the car, and it sprayed EVERYWHERE.  Just be sure you don’t press too hard (so the center stick of the Qtip doesn’t press thru and scratch).  Good luck!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sweetpea84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I made a new thread not realizing there’s a perfect one here to ask my question. I received my new to me, preloved Classic Chanel jumbo double flap in black caviar and was wondering if I should do a simple clean since it’s preloved? My bag is in pristine condition without any smell. I’ve heard others have tried something as simple as baby wipes. Looking to hear back on any suggestions
> 
> Thank you!


You’ll probably want to get a leather conditioner to have on hand and use periodically to keep the leather soft and supple.  Never too early to start!  I love Cadillac Select leather lotion.....easy to find, not too expensive (doesn’t take much to condition), and used by lots of TPFers. I’ve also had good luck removing color transfer with Cadillac, if you should get any light or bright bags.  I use it on my leather car seats, too! 

https://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Lea...5&keywords=cadillac+leather+conditioner&psc=1


----------



## misspanda88

hello
i just recently bought a preloved chanel jumbo and it comes with a defect i circled in the picture.
can anyone advice me on steps i can do to make it look better or some improvement to be done without damaging the leather?
any info is kindly appreciated. she s perfect otherwise.. thank you


----------



## ashin121

misspanda88 said:


> hello
> i just recently bought a preloved chanel jumbo and it comes with a defect i circled in the picture.
> can anyone advice me on steps i can do to make it look better or some improvement to be done without damaging the leather?
> any info is kindly appreciated. she s perfect otherwise.. thank you


It looks like a creased or deflated quilt. From what I've heard you can't fix it. You can try contacting leather surgeon and asking them if they can fix it . There are some thread about using a steamer or iron with a towel or something in between to get creases out (try to search the threads) but if it's a deflated quilt, it won't work. My best advice is to contact leather surgeon.


----------



## alvinada

I recently bought a black caviar woc. How do you ladies store it? My SA told me to take it out of the bag and lay it flat. I did that for a few days and the puff seemed deflated on the flap... the insides were fine. Any insight?


----------



## Angelicy

alvinada said:


> I recently bought a black caviar woc. How do you ladies store it? My SA told me to take it out of the bag and lay it flat. I did that for a few days and the puff seemed deflated on the flap... the insides were fine. Any insight?


Hey babe, I usually store it upright. I will be mindful not to over stuff the bag so that it won’t go out of shape. You have any pics to share?


----------



## Luxlover310

hi! Has anyone ever gotten nail polish on their chanel caviar leather  If yes, how did you get it off and what did you use to remove it? I would greatly appreciate your help!!


----------



## acb23

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can provide some advice: I bought my first Chanel SLG, a black caviar card holder, only a few months ago and today I noticed this scrape on the corner. 

So surprised given I either carry it in my hand or in an internal pocket of my handbag by itself, and it's still so new! I'm not sure what it could have rubbed against to have this happen.

Is there anything I can do to fix it? Or stop the bald patch from getting worse?


----------



## Tina_Bina

acb23 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can provide some advice: I bought my first Chanel SLG, a black caviar card holder, only a few months ago and today I noticed this scrape on the corner.
> 
> So surprised given I either carry it in my hand or in an internal pocket of my handbag by itself, and it's still so new! I'm not sure what it could have rubbed against to have this happen.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to fix it? Or stop the bald patch from getting worse?



Have you tried talking to your SA? I heard Chanel does repairs if there’s an issue (up to a year after purchase). I’ve never tried it myself, but worth a shot!


----------



## OsloChic

Hi! 
I’ve got a maxi that I’ve had for maybe 5 years without doing anything to it cause when I’ve asked in Chanel they tell me I don’t need to. But I’m feeling like I need to condition it a littler now, all leather needs that right? 

So I bought this collonil, tested it on the quilts circled, and it looks fine. Any tips for applying it? The bottle only reads in German, French and something, but I’m pretty sure it just says “apply with a rag, let absorb, polish”


----------



## Bella2015

I’ve been using Collonin spray products for years with no issues.


----------



## stylistbydesign

OsloChic said:


> Hi!
> I’ve got a maxi that I’ve had for maybe 5 years without doing anything to it cause when I’ve asked in Chanel they tell me I don’t need to. But I’m feeling like I need to condition it a littler now, all leather needs that right?
> 
> So I bought this collonil, tested it on the quilts circled, and it looks fine. Any tips for applying it? The bottle only reads in German, French and something, but I’m pretty sure it just says “apply with a rag, let absorb, polish”



Looks great in the area you applied!  I condition my bags on an old white towel.  I usually apply some to my rag, then spread it lightly.  I let it absorb, then buff with a clean cotton cloth. Collonil makes wonderful products!


----------



## queenmichelin

Hi guys, I recently purchased a pre-loved red caviar card holder (from 3 years ago). It was a very great deal with gentle sign of use. I was so happy with my purchase. 
But then I regretted why I didn't get a brand new one from Chanel boutique. It is because the pre-loved card holder comes with quite obvious perfume odor (that lesson learnt: always asked the seller about the odor issue of all pre-loved items before purchasing). Now, I just cannot use the card holder and dare not to put it into my Chanel bags which I bought last year and still in pristine condition inside. It seems the card holder would likely transfer its perfume odor into the interior parts of my bags. 
I have put the card holder in my balcony for 2 days (when it was cloudy) and the perfume odor has slightly faded when I smelled the leather. But there is still some odor in it (I believe the stubborn perfume odor has stayed in the INNER fabric of the card holder which is hard to remove).
Do you guys have any suggestions on how to remove the perfume odor? (or it would never be removed?) do you think it would be wiser to purchase a new one instead? I appreciate your help


----------



## Mislux

LuxDR Caviar Rx is one of our favorites at the moment. Be where able to get some before they sold out last week. Here is an sample we found on youtube. 

They have a few left on Amazon now. 
http://luxdr.com/product/caviar/


----------



## xcocomademedoit

Help! I thought I had put my Chanel card holder in my backpack until I returned from work......12 hours later......and found it on our driveway after it had been raining basically all night. I am devastated because I just purchased it. I know it’s just a tiny wallet and I’m so very thankful that it wasn’t snatched up, but I’m still upset. I dried it with paper towels and tried to squeeze most of the water out, and now the wallet just looks beat up and misshapen. Is there any way to salvage this? Can I take it to a Chanel store to be fixed? It was purchased in March of this year. I’ve attached pictures to show the damage


----------



## alvinada

gosh, i'm so sorry to hear! i would be devastated. have you tried putting in cards to keep its shape? i'm sure leather good specialists can take a look and see what they can do as well!


----------



## stylistbydesign

queenmichelin said:


> Hi guys, I recently purchased a pre-loved red caviar card holder (from 3 years ago). It was a very great deal with gentle sign of use. I was so happy with my purchase.
> But then I regretted why I didn't get a brand new one from Chanel boutique. It is because the pre-loved card holder comes with quite obvious perfume odor (that lesson learnt: always asked the seller about the odor issue of all pre-loved items before purchasing). Now, I just cannot use the card holder and dare not to put it into my Chanel bags which I bought last year and still in pristine condition inside. It seems the card holder would likely transfer its perfume odor into the interior parts of my bags.
> I have put the card holder in my balcony for 2 days (when it was cloudy) and the perfume odor has slightly faded when I smelled the leather. But there is still some odor in it (I believe the stubborn perfume odor has stayed in the INNER fabric of the card holder which is hard to remove).
> Do you guys have any suggestions on how to remove the perfume odor? (or it would never be removed?) do you think it would be wiser to purchase a new one instead? I appreciate your help


I purchased a pre-loved Chanel bag that had a strong perfume odor, but loved the bag, and decided to try and get rid of the scent.  What finally worked for me was to put the item in a freezer Ziploc bag next a small box of baking soda, open at the top to absorb the odor.  I left it sealed up for 2 weeks, and when I took the Chanel bag out, the smell was nearly gone.  Then I sealed the Chanel in a fresh Ziploc, next to bowl of coffee beans.  After another 2 weeks, the only smell was a very slight smell of coffee, which smelled great (esp. compared to the perfume!).  After several months of ownership, the coffee scent faded away, and now the bag smells like nothing.  Perhaps the same will work for you?  Good luck!


----------



## stylistbydesign

xcocomademedoit said:


> Help! I thought I had put my Chanel card holder in my backpack until I returned from work......12 hours later......and found it on our driveway after it had been raining basically all night. I am devastated because I just purchased it. I know it’s just a tiny wallet and I’m so very thankful that it wasn’t snatched up, but I’m still upset. I dried it with paper towels and tried to squeeze most of the water out, and now the wallet just looks beat up and misshapen. Is there any way to salvage this? Can I take it to a Chanel store to be fixed? It was purchased in March of this year. I’ve attached pictures to show the damage
> View attachment 4431428
> 
> View attachment 4431431
> 
> View attachment 4431432


So sorry this happened.....you must feel sick about it!  I have had leather items get soaked, although they weren't Chanel.   This is what I did; I first rolled the item in a large, white towel, pressing gently to absorb excess wetness.  Then I inserted acid-free tissue paper, folded neatly to fit inside (mine was a wallet), and I did this for about a week, switching the tissue out every day.  When I felt confident that the wallet was entirely dry, inside and out, I conditioned the wallet with Cadillac leather conditioner, and laid it under a couple of heavy books (protected by a towel).  I'll be honest, it wasn't exactly the same as before, but it did turn out to be fine and completely usable...much better than I initially thought.


----------



## katlina

queenmichelin said:


> Hi guys, I recently purchased a pre-loved red caviar card holder (from 3 years ago). It was a very great deal with gentle sign of use. I was so happy with my purchase.
> But then I regretted why I didn't get a brand new one from Chanel boutique. It is because the pre-loved card holder comes with quite obvious perfume odor (that lesson learnt: always asked the seller about the odor issue of all pre-loved items before purchasing). Now, I just cannot use the card holder and dare not to put it into my Chanel bags which I bought last year and still in pristine condition inside. It seems the card holder would likely transfer its perfume odor into the interior parts of my bags.
> I have put the card holder in my balcony for 2 days (when it was cloudy) and the perfume odor has slightly faded when I smelled the leather. But there is still some odor in it (I believe the stubborn perfume odor has stayed in the INNER fabric of the card holder which is hard to remove).
> Do you guys have any suggestions on how to remove the perfume odor? (or it would never be removed?) do you think it would be wiser to purchase a new one instead? I appreciate your help




1000% Fool proof: Febreeze odor spray. U know the kind? Since the inside you are talking about is cotton fabric, spray that with the spray, let dry (naturally) and i swear it will get SO MUCH better. If you are too scared, spray a cotton sock with the spray and put that on the inside of your slg. I have done this with leather handbags, leather jackets and all kinds of other stuff that cannot be washed. The spray is magic. it doesnt COVER smell, theres some kind of micro-whatever-it-is in it that removes smell. I once did this to a motorcycle jacket (not mine) which smelled so badly of mold and having been stored in an attic forever. full on heavy leather. no coffeebeans and whatnot would help. sprayed a few times all over (from the inside!), let dry naturally: smell gone.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello all, I was hoping to get some help from you guys. Does anybody know what I can do to remove these stains? It’s pre-loved and I think has some color transfers? Really don’t want to send it in for a spa bc I’m afraid that they might just recommend to re-dye it, which I do not want. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## Mbads2017

Wondering if it’s possible to get these stains cleaned? Getting a good deal for a pre owned but not sure if the stains will go away? Would the chanel boutique provide this service in your opinion? Thanks


----------



## LuvChanel55

I think maybe you could just clean off with some unscented baby wipes if they're just dirt stains. With the boutique you could ask them but tbh their repair/cleaning service is a case by case scenario.


----------



## Katkay

I accidentally left my wallet in my car this morning and it felt dry when I went to retrieve it after a few hours. My mom advises me to condition it with olive oil, insisting that that’s how you treat leather. The oil made it shinier and softer, but I just read online that olive oil destroys leather in the long run... should I take it in to a boutique and explain to them what happened? I’m so embarrassed  and scared that I’ve ruined my wallet. It’s a sentimental item to me, and losing it to mould or destroyed leather would break me... any advice?


----------



## plue89

I’ve never done that so can’t offer any advice but I generally use a leather cleaner and leather conditioner. If you only used it once and not in a large amount I don’t think it would be ruined forever just don’t do it again. Maybe use a cloth to go over the wallet again to make sure you don’t have any residue or excess


----------



## pjhm

Katkay said:


> I accidentally left my wallet in my car this morning and it felt dry when I went to retrieve it after a few hours. My mom advises me to condition it with olive oil, insisting that that’s how you treat leather. The oil made it shinier and softer, but I just read online that olive oil destroys leather in the long run... should I take it in to a boutique and explain to them what happened? I’m so embarrassed  and scared that I’ve ruined my wallet. It’s a sentimental item to me, and losing it to mould or destroyed leather would break me... any advice?


I have a caviar wallet that I bought 8 years ago, and used different lotions on it and nothing hurt the outside leather--so don't worry about it-


----------



## plue89

It’s hard to say really because you will only know after you buy it. If the bag is within 5 years then you should be able to get it clean through the boutique especially if you have a copy of the original receipt


----------



## Katkay

plue89 said:


> I’ve never done that so can’t offer any advice but I generally use a leather cleaner and leather conditioner. If you only used it once and not in a large amount I don’t think it would be ruined forever just don’t do it again. Maybe use a cloth to go over the wallet again to make sure you don’t have any residue or excess



I did (stupidly, still) use a small amount. Never again. Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Katkay

pjhm said:


> I have a caviar wallet that I bought 8 years ago, and used different lotions on it and nothing hurt the outside leather--so don't worry about it-


Phew, thank you! 

Just for your amusement: In a panic, I just applied some cornstarch, per a suggestion from someone online... can’t say it did anything, though my wallet didn’t look ruined to begin with. But now I’ve got white flecks on some threads. Lesson for the day- leave it alone and take it to a professional lol


----------



## pjhm

Katkay said:


> Phew, thank you!
> 
> Just for your amusement: In a panic, I just applied some cornstarch, per a suggestion from someone online... can’t say it did anything, though my wallet didn’t look ruined to begin with. But now I’ve got white flecks on some threads. Lesson for the day- leave it alone and take it to a professional lol


Yes, leave it alone, but if it gets dirty, just use a soft cloth with a tiny bit of soap and water and quickly wipe it dry. Chanel leather is the best, that's what you paid for. The inside of my wallet over the years looks awful because it's not the same leather that's on the outside, which is virtually indestructible.


----------



## wyu1229

y


Katkay said:


> Phew, thank you!
> 
> Just for your amusement: In a panic, I just applied some cornstarch, per a suggestion from someone online... can’t say it did anything, though my wallet didn’t look ruined to begin with. But now I’ve got white flecks on some threads. Lesson for the day- leave it alone and take it to a professional lol


yeah. take it to a professional.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Katkay said:


> I accidentally left my wallet in my car this morning and it felt dry when I went to retrieve it after a few hours. My mom advises me to condition it with olive oil, insisting that that’s how you treat leather. The oil made it shinier and softer, but I just read online that olive oil destroys leather in the long run... should I take it in to a boutique and explain to them what happened? I’m so embarrassed  and scared that I’ve ruined my wallet. It’s a sentimental item to me, and losing it to mould or destroyed leather would break me... any advice?



A pure baby wipe should remove it from the surface of the leather and then you should be fine.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Katkay said:


> Phew, thank you!
> 
> Just for your amusement: In a panic, I just applied some cornstarch, per a suggestion from someone online... can’t say it did anything, though my wallet didn’t look ruined to begin with. But now I’ve got white flecks on some threads. Lesson for the day- leave it alone and take it to a professional lol


Stop putting food on it and get some actual leather care products


----------



## ChristieT

Hi, does anyone know how to “fix” caviar rubbing problem or it is in-fixable? TIA!


----------



## Caliyoung87

ChristieT said:


> Hi, does anyone know how to “fix” caviar rubbing problem or it is in-fixable? TIA!


Also interested in this topic! I have some corner wear on a cf. wondering what can be done to minimize the “wear” ?


----------



## ncabahug

Hello, I tried to search through the forum for another post about this, but I don't think there are any. Do you care for grained lambskin in the same way you do traditional caviar (grained calfskin)? Is it less durable than calfskin and should I baby it more? Should I spray it with leather protectant like the smooth lambskins?


----------



## Purrsey

ChristieT said:


> Hi, does anyone know how to “fix” caviar rubbing problem or it is in-fixable? TIA!


An appointment with a bag spa will easily fix this.


----------



## Purrsey

Katkay said:


> I accidentally left my wallet in my car this morning and it felt dry when I went to retrieve it after a few hours. My mom advises me to condition it with olive oil, insisting that that’s how you treat leather. The oil made it shinier and softer, but I just read online that olive oil destroys leather in the long run... should I take it in to a boutique and explain to them what happened? I’m so embarrassed  and scared that I’ve ruined my wallet. It’s a sentimental item to me, and losing it to mould or destroyed leather would break me... any advice?


A lot of advice online but for me personally, cetaphil body lotion does wonder to my leather bags. Caviar or lambskin.


----------



## M0123

Word of caution to iridescent caviar Chanel owners: be careful with cleaning and start small! My favorite baby is an iridescent light pink caviar classic, and I was lucky enough to stumble upon a matching preloved wallet from the same series. It needed a good cleaning so I started with Simple brand sensitive cleansing wipes with no fragrances or dyes, as I found recommended caviar care forums. What I found as I cautiously tried to clean a small area was that the wipes started to take off some of the color/iridescence  I remembered I had also received a handbag wipe from the UK company Handbag Haven with a previous purchase, so I then tried that over a small area. Those wipes ended up removing dirt, but no sign of removing the color or finish. Whew! Anybody else experience something like this? Going to post in iridescent caviar forum too.


----------



## Bags_4_life

M0123 said:


> Word of caution to iridescent caviar Chanel owners: be careful with cleaning and start small! My favorite baby is an iridescent light pink caviar classic, and I was lucky enough to stumble upon a matching preloved wallet from the same series. It needed a good cleaning so I started with Simple brand sensitive cleansing wipes with no fragrances or dyes, as I found recommended caviar care forums. What I found as I cautiously tried to clean a small area was that the wipes started to take off some of the color/iridescence  I remembered I had also received a handbag wipe from the UK company Handbag Haven with a previous purchase, so I then tried that over a small area. Those wipes ended up removing dirt, but no sign of removing the color or finish. Whew! Anybody else experience something like this? Going to post in iridescent caviar forum too.


Thank you for posting this. I don’t have anything iridescent (yet!) but it’s really helpful to know. I tend to use Water Wipes on My bags and slg’s as they seem to be the purest I’ve found so far (I’ve had 3 kids so I’ve tried many brands).


----------



## Sundaymacaron

I recently noticed this scratch (white) on the inner flap, in a certain angle only when the light hits, but not upfront. Can anyone recommend how to treat it? Is this something that can be buffed out? Thank you!


----------



## oaksgirlygirl65

Hi all. I have been reading much of this thread. I am about to buy a Chanel GST pre-loved. I want to condition the bag and found the Cadalliac Boot and Shoe Leather Conditioner and cleaner. But, it looks like the Melatonian products are discontinued (was looking for the black polish to try and cover some corner scuffs). I would like to try to use a q-tip size of dye to cover some corner scuffs/wear on the bag. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## PJ Gambler

On my 3 black caviar bags I use a black marking pen to cover rubbed off corners. Need to touch up every so often. I don’t use any conditioner on them. I tried it once and the leather doesn’t soak it up.


----------



## the sky goddess

Hi everybody,
This is my pre-owned beige PTT. There's dark spots on the leather where the straps's rings possibly rubbed against it. Does anybody have any advice to make the dark spots less noticeable?
Thank you!


----------



## bluedaisy

My Chanel Caviar card wallet got soaked when I put a water bottle in my bag that I didn't know was even that wet... It now looks extremely weird and stretched out and bumpy. I don't know what to do I've only had this for like 2 years


----------



## ilysukixD

Recently I purchased a second handed caviar affinity flap in beige but there are heavy transfers on the back pockets, I tried using baby wipes, leather lotion, and using a tooth brush to rub it out. The transfers were 50% gone but I still see the transfers. Then I heard someone use a non acetone nail polish to remove all the stains and transfer. I thought to myself if it didn’t work I will go to Chanel and have them repaint my bag or ship it to leather surgeons... so might as well give it a try....

I was a bit crazy but I went and purchased the nail polish remover and next thing I used a q tip and quickly rubbed it softly and the transfers were gone. Then I rubbed it down with a paper towel, and I quickly used my leather lotion to moisturized the leather. I did one quilt by one quilt because I didn’t want the nail removal to soak into the leather. The texture was the same, I can’t say if it will work for shiny caviar but it worked for my semi matte caviar flap, the sheen is still there.

After I few week I realized the bags started to have transfers AGAIN because I forgot to use a protective spray to prevent transfers.So I did the same process and use the nail polish remover again and it didn’t changed the leather texture at all. I haven’t tried this with other leather so you should test a small spot if I were you. Good luck, worst scenario, leave it to the professional! But the way use this Collonil Waterstop Waterproofing Spray to prevent future transfers!

Before


After


Spray


----------



## fsadeli

Just a question, I occasionally use wet paper towel to wipe my bags, now thinking that water contains chlorine and other things and I should probably wipe them off with alchohol free baby wipes or neutral ph instead? I know I'm too crazy to even think about this. I also know some people dont even do anything to their bag. I only wipe them ocassionally, I hope I wont strip off the top coating of the caviar leather..


----------



## Anysia

fsadeli said:


> Just a question, I occasionally use wet paper towel to wipe my bags, now thinking that water contains chlorine and other things and I should probably wipe them off with alchohol free baby wipes or neutral ph instead? I know I'm too crazy to even think about this. I also know some people dont even do anything to their bag. I only wipe them ocassionally, I hope I wont strip off the top coating of the caviar leather..


I would rather try it with high quality (quality is very important - only natural indigents) leather care cream. I did this with a vintage chanel belt and it went very well. 
But try the cream first at a hidden place where you would not see if something goes wrong with the cream.


----------



## fsadeli

bluedaisy said:


> My Chanel Caviar card wallet got soaked when I put a water bottle in my bag that I didn't know was even that wet... It now looks extremely weird and stretched out and bumpy. I don't know what to do I've only had this for like 2 years


Hi just curious, reviving an old post and wondering if you still end up using the card holder?


----------



## Hakuhaku

Hi all, can someone help with the creasing of the flap at where it open and closes? I know it comes with use but is it also because the leather has dried over time, hence the creases will be more obvious? I have seen some videos where bags were well used and no creasing at the back, but the owner actually conditions it every now and then. Don't know if that makes a difference or not.

Thanks


----------



## Anysia

Hakuhaku said:


> Hi all, can someone help with the creasing of the flap at where it open and closes? I know it comes with use but is it also because the leather has dried over time, hence the creases will be more obvious? I have seen some videos where bags were well used and no creasing at the back, but the owner actually conditions it every now and then. Don't know if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5182468
> View attachment 5182469


Hello  I understand that Chanel don't recommend any treatments which might clients doing by themselves. I would go first to chanel and ask them for advice. Because if you try something and it won't work out they might even claim that it is your fault.
The most important thing is to use high quality leather cream. The cheap ones might dry the leather out. I did use leather cream in order to condition a vintage leather belt and it worked very well. But the leather was in the back side of the belt.


----------



## Hakuhaku

Anysia said:


> Hello  I understand that Chanel don't recommend any treatments which might clients doing by themselves. I would go first to chanel and ask them for advice. Because if you try something and it won't work out they might even claim that it is your fault.
> The most important thing is to use high quality leather cream. The cheap ones might dry the leather out. I did use leather cream in order to condition a vintage leather belt and it worked very well. But the leather was in the back side of the belt.


Thank you! I will ask my SA about it. I was intending to get a leather conditioner that would be suitable for both caviar and lambskin, but yes, also worried about any drying out of leather subsequently now that you mentioned!


----------



## Juicy99

Hi guys, I wanted to ask if you can use Cadillac select leather lotion for normal caviar? Also, I have recently bought a my perfect mini in iridescent blue - how do you prevent colour transfers and do you do any conditioning?

Thanks!!


----------



## idlehen

I don't do anything for my caviar bags (or any of my other similar pebbled/grained leather bags). I tried to wipe down my boy caviar woc with a soft cloth and teeeny bit of water once and some of the dye came off on the edges  So now I think the most I will do is wipe with a dry soft cloth.


----------



## caffelatte

Definitely be mindful wearing denim and dark/bright colored clothes around bags - I've had some color transfer nightmares even with caviar!


----------



## Janna Love

Only wear light color around white bags!


----------



## beemeowmeow

great advice here ladies! i generally do not clean or touch my caviar bags (some time back i was advised by an SA best not to treat caviar with any lotions, just a simple buff and clean occasionally will do). So usually after a long day i'd just do a gentle wipe with the white cloth that comes in the packaging  This is especially so for iridescent caviar cause i wouldnt wanna affect the shine in any way.


----------



## coreenmd

This must have been mentioned a thousand times already buy Cadillac lotion has been a game changer for me.  Definitely makes bag feel new and refreshed.


----------



## Tina1010

Hello, quick question.  I have looked at a few variations of caviar classic bags and I have the shiner/softer caviar leather and I noticed the shiner ones tend to show the creases / wrinkles very quickly.  I was wondering if you ladies know how to prevent that from getting worse? Here is a picture of my brand new one, see the portion under the flap.  I know it's natural for the leather to do this but any tips on helping it look it's best?


----------



## Cali2HI

I use Meltonian Boot & Shoe Cream in Delicate or Cadillac Select or Cadillac Boot & Shoe lotions for my caviar leather.


----------



## xokiki

caffelatte said:


> Definitely be mindful wearing denim and dark/bright colored clothes around bags - I've had some color transfer nightmares even with caviar!


Learned that the hard way denim+white caviar=


----------



## xokiki

beemeowmeow said:


> great advice here ladies! i generally do not clean or touch my caviar bags (some time back i was advised by an SA best not to treat caviar with any lotions, just a simple buff and clean occasionally will do). So usually after a long day i'd just do a gentle wipe with the white cloth that comes in the packaging  This is especially so for iridescent caviar cause i wouldnt wanna affect the shine in any way.


Ugh iridescent caviar is the scariest one. I need to clean some color transfer and idk where to start


----------



## mmarks

This might be a stupid question but I have a toddler and baby so was wondering if it’s ok using baby wipes to wipe any spills on the bag?


----------



## gazalia

Do you also have colour transfer with light denim?


----------



## zzceri

has anyone cleaned their light colored caviar slgs? my 20s purple doesn't look as vibrant anymore and it looks like it could use a good cleaning


----------

